# Stacking the love bracelet.



## mamaluvsbags

Saw the B.zero on someone recently and really fell in love with it. I have the YG Love cuff--is it weird to stack two cuffs?  I haven't had a chance to try it  on but was wondering if anyone out there had both and knew how they looked together. Thanks!


----------



## pree

I have tried the pink gold B.zero cuff (I can't remember if it was a small or medium size) and my YG Love cuff (size 17). It was the same shape and size. The B.zero was narrower than the love. They did look good together and i was tempted to buy it to stack together but finally decided to save the $$ and hopefully get a Love full bangle.


----------



## Morrison7552

So--- I already want my second love bracelet [emoji7] I never stack or put anything else on my wrist besides my love bracelet--- although it looks nice with the Hermés clic clacs- but in the interest of keeping it as nice as possible-- it's never been stacked. Now that I am wanting to get a second one-- would anyone recommend stacking or should I just wear it on the opposite wrist. I want the cuff this time, only because I want my second bracelet to be removable. Does anyone have experience with a lot of additional scratching with their second love bracelet? Any info would be most helpful!


----------



## goldengirl123

Sometimes, I stack my Love with either another Love, a JUC, or a charm bracelet. It's going to scratch. But I love my different pieces and want to wear them so I put up with the scratches.  Plus, I think you get accustomed to the scratches and they just become part of your journey.  Good luck!


----------



## Morrison7552

Thanks goldengirl!! Yeah it really does look so well stacked. Are all yours the same color golds?


----------



## goldengirl123

Morrison7552 said:


> Thanks goldengirl!! Yeah it really does look so well stacked. Are all yours the same color golds?



Yes. They are all YG. If I have the opportunity to purchase another LOVE, I'd get one in plain WG.


----------



## swt_decadent

I stack my love with JUC and wear it 24/7. The only problem is one of the screw become loose and I have to now keep on checking screw.. I still want to get another love to stack with the two..


----------



## p3apod

What about stacking 3 in white, rose amd yellow gold?? I, thinking of getting rose since I got the 2


----------



## prplhrt21

Here's mine..3 cuffs..


----------



## pursefiend22

Here's my two rose gold with a diamond bangle
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3415193


----------



## avcbob

swt_decadent said:


> I stack my love with JUC and wear it 24/7. The only problem is one of the screw become loose and I have to now keep on checking screw.. I still want to get another love to stack with the two..



Loctite is the a MUST!  My wife wears two stacked loves and we had the loose screw problem.  I put a little Loctite on the threads and no more problem.  The screws have been in and tight for about 5 years now!


----------



## eggpudding

Beware if you get a cuff and bangle, even in the same size!!! I've only worn mine together maybe four times and the bangle constantly slides over the cuff scratching the eff out of it.  

Even if I push the two up on my arm so they stay in place, it's no use.  The bangle and cuff rotate positions and I don't even feel it.  

Get a matching bangle with the same shape instead.


----------



## Morrison7552

Oh no (( okay well I'm definitely getting two bangles but did anyone mention how much wear and tear it'll cause for both bracelets?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Morrison7552 said:


> Oh no (( okay well I'm definitely getting two bangles but did anyone mention how much wear and tear it'll cause for both bracelets?


They do slide, but the bracelet will scratch on their own over time. 18k gold is soft. Wearing a bangle and a bracelet won't necessarily cause much more damage. I wear both and they still look great, but I am not concerned with scratches really to be honest. I live in these things and expect it. Good Luck with your choice.


----------



## Greentea

I stack mine with a tennis bracelet and other thin bangles. I just live with it and love it so much. The scratches blend in over time and add to the beauty.


----------



## justthefacts

pursefiend22 said:


> Here's my two rose gold with a diamond bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415193



Omg! Love it!!!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Sorry it's upside down.. I wear my Tiffany T wire with my love bangle and I won a gc from Saks earlier this year and I used it to purchase this "love" on the off 5th so it feels super lucky to me. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LovEmAll

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3478082
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's upside down.. I wear my Tiffany T wire with my love bangle and I won a gc from Saks earlier this year and I used it to purchase this "love" on the off 5th so it feels super lucky to me. Thanks for letting me share.



Love this! And I love the "love" from Saks...I've been thinking of getting a ring that says love like this too....so cute!


----------



## LovEmAll

Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
In order:
Hermes H D'Ancre
Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
VCA Signature perlee
VCA Vintage Alhambra


----------



## Wendela

Beautiful!!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

LovEmAll said:


> Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
> In order:
> Hermes H D'Ancre
> Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
> VCA Signature perlee
> VCA Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 3488168
> View attachment 3488169
> 
> View attachment 3488170
> 
> View attachment 3488171


Looks beautiful!!  

Just curious - what size love are you wearing?  I'd love to stack with the hermes bangles but my love is a size 15 (16 moved around a bit too much on me), and I feel like the hermes bracelets are all larger than 15...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LovEmAll

Wendela said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks so much dear!  Now I just have to make up my mind as to which I like most...wish I could have them all!  [emoji23][emoji120]



aimee* said:


> Looks beautiful!!
> 
> Just curious - what size love are you wearing?  I'd love to stack with the hermes bangles but my love is a size 15 (16 moved around a bit too much on me), and I feel like the hermes bracelets are all larger than 15...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much!  I wear a 17 love 16 JUC and the love is loose but that's how I like it (i can turn it around my wrist so to speak). The Hermes bracelets I tried on were ST and they have a smaller size, SH.  Which have you tried on?  They are so so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
> In order:
> Hermes H D'Ancre
> Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
> VCA Signature perlee
> VCA Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 3488168
> View attachment 3488169
> 
> View attachment 3488170
> 
> View attachment 3488171



Amazing pics! I am loving the VCA with your stack! Just jumps right out at me for some reason.


----------



## Dluvch

LovEmAll said:


> Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
> In order:
> Hermes H D'Ancre
> Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
> VCA Signature perlee
> VCA Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 3488168
> View attachment 3488169
> 
> View attachment 3488170
> 
> View attachment 3488171


I am dying!!!!  So in love. Beautiful pics!


----------



## eelymaa

aimee* said:


> Looks beautiful!!
> 
> Just curious - what size love are you wearing?  I'd love to stack with the hermes bangles but my love is a size 15 (16 moved around a bit too much on me), and I feel like the hermes bracelets are all larger than 15...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Do you mind me asking how much your size 15 love was? TIA!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much dear!  Now I just have to make up my mind as to which I like most...wish I could have them all!  [emoji23][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I wear a 17 love 16 JUC and the love is loose but that's how I like it (i can turn it around my wrist so to speak). The Hermes bracelets I tried on were ST and they have a smaller size, SH.  Which have you tried on?  They are so so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I haven't tried on any of the hermes ones yet, but it sounds like i'll need to try the smallest sizes out thet've got once im ready to buy!  I love the h d'ancre you're wearing!'

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sundaymorningrain

eelymaa said:


> Do you mind me asking how much your size 15 love was? TIA!


It was a gift from my significant other so I dont have the exact number, but I had called around quite a bit and every store had said it was a 30% premium to the regular price.  I think the regular price is $6,350 in the US, so before tax that would put it at a little over $8k. There was really no way of getting around it - they force people to put down a hefty deposit when the order is made so there's never a scenario where boutiques randomly have a spare size 15 lying around because someone cancelled their special order. I called boutiques in the us, europe, asia and canada to try my luck but they all said the same thing - 15 is special order only, and always with a premium  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eelymaa

aimee* said:


> It was a gift from my significant other so I dont have the exact number, but I had called around quite a bit and every store had said it was a 30% premium to the regular price.  I think the regular price is $6,350 in the US, so before tax that would put it at a little over $8k. There was really no way of getting around it - they force people to put down a hefty deposit when the order is made so there's never a scenario where boutiques randomly have a spare size 15 lying around because someone cancelled their special order. I called boutiques in the us, europe, asia and canada to try my luck but they all said the same thing - 15 is special order only, and always with a premium
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks! My SO is planning to get it for me too but I'd like to give him an idea of what it would cost. Thanks again for your quick reply!


----------



## LovEmAll

aimee* said:


> I haven't tried on any of the hermes ones yet, but it sounds like i'll need to try the smallest sizes out thet've got once im ready to buy!  I love the h d'ancre you're wearing!'
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks! It is really beautiful.  Hope you find the perfect one for you dear


----------



## Miss CC

Cartier love bracelet with Hermes clic h [emoji4].


----------



## LovEmAll

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3493373
> 
> 
> Cartier love bracelet with Hermes clic h [emoji4].



Lovely!


----------



## Perplexed

LovEmAll said:


> Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
> In order:
> Hermes H D'Ancre
> Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
> VCA Signature perlee
> VCA Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 3488168
> View attachment 3488169
> 
> View attachment 3488170
> 
> View attachment 3488171



They are so beautiful!! All of them! please take pics of what you decide on


----------



## Miss CC

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!!


----------



## stacy_renee

Morrison7552 said:


> So--- I already want my second love bracelet [emoji7] I never stack or put anything else on my wrist besides my love bracelet--- although it looks nice with the Hermés clic clacs- but in the interest of keeping it as nice as possible-- it's never been stacked. Now that I am wanting to get a second one-- would anyone recommend stacking or should I just wear it on the opposite wrist. I want the cuff this time, only because I want my second bracelet to be removable. Does anyone have experience with a lot of additional scratching with their second love bracelet? Any info would be most helpful!


Stacking the Cartier Love bracelets looks fantastic, especially mixing the different golds.  It's a great accessory to any fashion style!


----------



## Wendela

I have a rose gold Love bangle, want a white gold now to stack.. I am not sure if I want the plain white gold or the white gold with four diamonds?... anyone who has the plain white gold? Heard so much about the color turning more greyish with time..


----------



## birkin10600

My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## Wendela

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Wow!!


----------



## Wendela

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Great, loving it!
Is this a gold Love bangle and a white gold cuff?


----------



## Tonimichelle

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


They're beautiful!


----------



## Miss CC

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Beautiful stacks!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jadewah

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Oh I'm loving those love bracelets with the YG tennis bracelet! May I ask where the tennis bracelet is from?


----------



## uhpharm01

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


I'm so jealousy. I love you're love bracelets. You have two tone medium Cartier watch with date.  this watch is my favorite.


----------



## CHPC

Hi Everyone! I just got the bracelet and I am having a bit of discomfort. I feel like the screws are touching my skin too much. Has that happened to anyone when they first got the bracelet? I also sometimes get marks on my arm. The bracelet is def. my size (I tried the other sizes and I cant go up or down). Does it just get getting use to the bracelet? 

Not sure if I should exchange the bracelet all together or just keep wearing it and see if I get use to it. Please help!!!

Thanks!
-Chanel


----------



## Wendela

CHPC said:


> Hi Everyone! I just got the bracelet and I am having a bit of discomfort. I feel like the screws are touching my skin too much. Has that happened to anyone when they first got the bracelet? I also sometimes get marks on my arm. The bracelet is def. my size (I tried the other sizes and I cant go up or down). Does it just get getting use to the bracelet?
> 
> Not sure if I should exchange the bracelet all together or just keep wearing it and see if I get use to it. Please help!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> -Chanel



I had My bracelet for about two months now, and I have never felt. Has never been in the way, never disturbed me at all and never caused me "pain" or irritation. But I guess this is a very personal thing, maybe fits different types of wrists differently? Like if ones wrist is more flat or round?


----------



## CHPC

Wendela said:


> I had My bracelet for about two months now, and I have never felt. Has never been in the way, never disturbed me at all and never caused me "pain" or irritation. But I guess this is a very personal thing, maybe fits different types of wrists differently? Like if ones wrist is more flat or round?


Thanks for your reply Wendela. I want to make sure I make the right decision. If anyone else has any comments please please let me know!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Wendela said:


> Wow!!


Thank you! [emoji173] 


Wendela said:


> Great, loving it!
> Is this a gold Love bangle and a white gold cuff?


Yes,  it's full bangle I got first and added a cuff. I can't stand wearing 2 full bracelets 24/7. 


Tonimichelle said:


> They're beautiful!


Thank you! [emoji4] 


Miss CC said:


> Beautiful stacks!! [emoji173]️


Thank you! [emoji173] 


Jadewah said:


> Oh I'm loving those love bracelets with the YG tennis bracelet! May I ask where the tennis bracelet is from?


A jeweler from Hong Kong custom made it for me. It's  point 25 the size of each stone. 


uhpharm01 said:


> I'm so jealousy. I love you're love bracelets. You have two tone medium Cartier watch with date.  this watch is my favorite.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## cocodiamonds

I have had mine for a month now first week I deff felt it and would have markings but now nothing best of luck


----------



## CHPC

cocodiamonds said:


> I have had mine for a month now first week I deff felt it and would have markings but now nothing best of luck


Thank you for your reply. It def bothers me but not sure if it will get better. The screws leave marks. Did that happen to you? Here are some pics so you can see. Please let me know your thoughts!!!


----------



## Miss CC

CHPC said:


> Thank you for your reply. It def bothers me but not sure if it will get better. The screws leave marks. Did that happen to you? Here are some pics so you can see. Please let me know your thoughts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498602
> View attachment 3498604
> View attachment 3498602
> View attachment 3498604
> View attachment 3498602
> View attachment 3498604
> View attachment 3498602
> View attachment 3498604



Yes it happens to me all the time!  But I guess I'm not really bothered by it that much.


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## blumster

Does this happen when you wear it lower down on your arm or only when you have it pushed up high?  Maybe try buffering it on top with a leather wrap bracelet so it can't travel so high up on your arm?


----------



## CHPC

blumster said:


> Does this happen when you wear it lower down on your arm or only when you have it pushed up high?  Maybe try buffering it on top with a leather wrap bracelet so it can't travel so high up on your arm?


It happens on both lower and upper. Just a small section that doesn't do anything lol. And those screws are annoying. Do you think people just get use to it?


----------



## sayhitoromes

I get those marks all the time too, it just doesn't really bother me. I think it's normal and I barely notice it now. Maybe some people are just more sensitive but hopefully you get used to it soon


----------



## luxlover

When you stack your love with another love or another bracelet, does it always scratch?


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Hi birkin10600, I'm thinking to get Love bracelet to stack with my diamond tennis. I love the way you stacked yours. When I stack with Clic H, my tennis moves around a lot. Are you afraid it will scratch your Love bracelet and does your tennis move around your wrist?
TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Hi birkin10600, I'm thinking to get Love bracelet to stack with my diamond tennis. I love the way you stacked yours. When I stack with Clic H, my tennis moves around a lot. Are you afraid it will scratch your Love bracelet and does your tennis move around your wrist?
> TIA! [emoji8]



Hello Gina123! What size is your Clic H? My Clic H size pm and my Love size 17 have the same size. They don't overlap and they stay in place. About my tennis bracelet I actually asked my jeweler to take 3 pcs. of the diamonds just so they fit and don't overlap when I stacked them together. The 3 diamonds were recycled into a pair of earrings and a pendant halo design for my DD. Hope this help! Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Gina123

birkin10600 said:


> Hello Gina123! What size is your Clic H? My Clic H size pm and my Love size 17 have the same size. They don't overlap and they stay in place. About my tennis bracelet I actually asked my jeweler to take 3 pcs. of the diamonds just so they fit and don't overlap when I stacked them together. The 3 diamonds were recycled into a pair of earrings and a pendant halo design for my DD. Hope this help! Thank you. [emoji4]



Thanks for your reply. I'm thinking to get 17 in love. I wear pm, too. I actually meant my tennis get caught when wearing bangle style bracelets. I should go to Cartier and try the love on to see how they move around my wrist. 

Good idea on the extra diamonds! I'm also thinking to get halo made for my studs to dress it up for formal events. 

Thanks again. [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm thinking to get 17 in love. I wear pm, too. I actually meant my tennis get caught when wearing bangle style bracelets. I should go to Cartier and try the love on to see how they move around my wrist.
> 
> Good idea on the extra diamonds! I'm also thinking to get halo made for my studs to dress it up for formal events.
> 
> Thanks again. [emoji8]



My tennis bracelet doesn't go overlap or go underneath the love bangle. It just stay in place when I move my arm.


----------



## sacha1009

LovEmAll said:


> Posting these for inspiration and hopefully to give some ideas for those who are looking to stack the love.  Love and JUC are mine...the rest are potential contenders.  [emoji4].
> In order:
> Hermes H D'Ancre
> Hermes Collier De Chien (CDC)
> VCA Signature perlee
> VCA Vintage Alhambra
> 
> View attachment 3488168
> View attachment 3488169
> 
> View attachment 3488170
> 
> View attachment 3488171


So beautiful

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## veneti

some of my favourite stacks


----------



## ballchai

This is my current stack with my rose gold love


----------



## exelero

One of the things I'm planning is stacking 3 Loves, one in each gold (and in this order: YG, WG, RG). Do you think it would look too off in a guy?


----------



## Bother Free

exelero said:


> One of the things I'm planning is stacking 3 Loves, one in each gold (and in this order: YG, WG, RG). Do you think it would look too off in a guy?


IMHO......I don't think they would look off for a guy. If they make you happy, why not? 

I have 3 Loves stacked as well. PG 4 diamonds, WG 4 diamonds and YG 4 diamonds. I'm a girl.....but I don't think that should matter. I love my stack and each Love is meaningful to me


----------



## veneti

exelero said:


> One of the things I'm planning is stacking 3 Loves, one in each gold (and in this order: YG, WG, RG). Do you think it would look too off in a guy?



i don't like the three colors love together, but o don't think it looks worse on a guy than on a girl. and i agree you should wear what makes you happy [emoji4]


----------



## bhurry

Can someone do me a favor and post pics if you have 2 love cuffs in different size that you stack together.  I need to see how the look.  Thanks


----------



## Gigi2012

Bother Free said:


> IMHO......I don't think they would look off for a guy. If they make you happy, why not?
> 
> I have 3 Loves stacked as well. PG 4 diamonds, WG 4 diamonds and YG 4 diamonds. I'm a girl.....but I don't think that should matter. I love my stack and each Love is meaningful to me


I noticed that you have a PG 4 diamond, WG4 diamond, and a YG 4 diamond...I have the YG 4 diamond and just bought the PG 4 diamond today! Can you post a picture of your stack? I would love to see the 3 together!  Thanks!


----------



## Bother Free

Gigi2012 said:


> I noticed that you have a PG 4 diamond, WG4 diamond, and a YG 4 diamond...I have the YG 4 diamond and just bought the PG 4 diamond today! Can you post a picture of your stack? I would love to see the 3 together!  Thanks!


This picture was taken when I purchased the WG 4 diamonds. All 3 Loves are size 17. 



Here is another picture 


I wear the YG diamond JUC on my left wrist.


----------



## exelero

Bother Free said:


> This picture was taken when I purchased the WG 4 diamonds. All 3 Loves are size 17.
> View attachment 3531985
> 
> 
> Here is another picture
> View attachment 3531986
> 
> I wear the YG diamond JUC on my left wrist.



The pg looks more yellowish than what I'd expect from seeing the website pictures


----------



## Gigi2012

Bother Free said:


> This picture was taken when I purchased the WG 4 diamonds. All 3 Loves are size 17.
> View attachment 3531985
> 
> 
> Here is another picture
> View attachment 3531986
> 
> I wear the YG diamond JUC on my left wrist.


Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bother Free

exelero said:


> The pg looks more yellowish than what I'd expect from seeing the website pictures


It definitely looks more like YG now, but I still love it


----------



## Bother Free

Gigi2012 said:


> Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## bhurry

my cartier stack


----------



## bhurry




----------



## jmbooc

My fiance stacked Cartier with Charriol. 
Yay or Nay?


----------



## birkin10600

My love stacking today.


----------



## Pgiacoman

Hi! 
I really need your help! I just got a YG JUC to stack with my YG Love but I'm still not sure about the size. My Love is 17 and it is loose on me, I've always felt the 16 would have been better. So I got the JUC in 15, but I'm afraid it can become uncomfortable.. should the JUC be tighter or looser? Please see the pictures.. first two are size 15 and last two are 16.. Need your advise!


----------



## jmbooc

Pgiacoman said:


> Hi!
> I really need your help! I just got a YG JUC to stack with my YG Love but I'm still not sure about the size. My Love is 17 and it is loose on me, I've always felt the 16 would have been better. So I got the JUC in 15, but I'm afraid it can become uncomfortable.. should the JUC be tighter or looser? Please see the pictures.. first two are size 15 and last two are 16.. Need your advise!







Imo , from a men's point of view, The 15 looks better.. [emoji106]


----------



## jmbooc

Pgiacoman said:


> Hi!
> I really need your help! I just got a YG JUC to stack with my YG Love but I'm still not sure about the size. My Love is 17 and it is loose on me, I've always felt the 16 would have been better. So I got the JUC in 15, but I'm afraid it can become uncomfortable.. should the JUC be tighter or looser? Please see the pictures.. first two are size 15 and last two are 16.. Need your advise!



Is that 17 love bracelet?, i agree with you its loose..


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pgiacoman said:


> Hi!
> I really need your help! I just got a YG JUC to stack with my YG Love but I'm still not sure about the size. My Love is 17 and it is loose on me, I've always felt the 16 would have been better. So I got the JUC in 15, but I'm afraid it can become uncomfortable.. should the JUC be tighter or looser? Please see the pictures.. first two are size 15 and last two are 16.. Need your advise!


Personally I think I prefer the 15, but you could really get away with either, so whichever is more comfortable!


----------



## emjetz

Pgiacoman said:


> Hi!
> I really need your help! I just got a YG JUC to stack with my YG Love but I'm still not sure about the size. My Love is 17 and it is loose on me, I've always felt the 16 would have been better. So I got the JUC in 15, but I'm afraid it can become uncomfortable.. should the JUC be tighter or looser? Please see the pictures.. first two are size 15 and last two are 16.. Need your advise!



Size 15 will fits nicely!


----------



## Gigi2012

My new stack...


----------



## Makenna

Gorgeous!


----------



## Zucnarf

Gigi2012 said:


> My new stack...



Nice!
Are the diamonds in your rg bigger than yg?


----------



## Gigi2012

Zucnarf said:


> Nice!
> Are the diamonds in your rg bigger than yg?


Yes! ... but I guess I am not going to complain that they are bigger! This picture accentuates it ... they don't look quite that much bigger in real life!


----------



## Morrison7552

So, I'm not sure if anyone is like me, but I have been trying to combine my love bracelet with other pieces but I don't want to necessary scratch them all up. So for Christmas, I got myself a little Balenciaga bracelet that I love so much, and it doesn't scratch my love. I cannot wait to actually wear it, it's wrapped up for now [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

Gigi2012 said:


> Yes! ... but I guess I am not going to complain that they are bigger! This picture accentuates it ... they don't look quite that much bigger in real life!



I Like it!!!


----------



## exelero

Gigi2012 said:


> Yes! ... but I guess I am not going to complain that they are bigger! This picture accentuates it ... they don't look quite that much bigger in real life!



Hi, do you know if it was an "update" by Cartier to increase all diamonds in the Love bracelets or does it happen rather frequently (by "luck") to have bracelets with different sized diamonds?


----------



## Gigi2012

exelero said:


> Hi, do you know if it was an "update" by Cartier to increase all diamonds in the Love bracelets or does it happen rather frequently (by "luck") to have bracelets with different sized diamonds?


I went to Dallas this week and asked my SA.  He said that the diamonds in the Love bracelets are between .10 and .12...The bracelets are handmade and it is not possible to make the diamonds exactly the same size in each bracelet.  It appears that I got .12 in the new bracelet and .10 in the first one.


----------



## Shanrocklux

I stack my bracelets with the cord silk charity bracelets. They won't scratch the love bracelets. However......They will get scratched from just wearing them. I've been wearing mine for about 7 years straight! (I only took them off when I was pregnant they got too tight) and I don't mind the scratches at all.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Shanrocklux said:


> I stack my bracelets with the cord silk charity bracelets. They won't scratch the love bracelets. However......They will get scratched from just wearing them. I've been wearing mine for about 7 years straight! (I only took them off when I was pregnant they got too tight) and I don't mind the scratches at all.



Love all of them[emoji7]are both your Loves YG?


----------



## Shanrocklux

luvmy3girls said:


> Love all of them[emoji7]are both your Loves YG?


Thanks! One is yellow and one is rose gold.


----------



## Pocahontas159

.  My LOVE stack. My mothers diamond bracelets and my greatest LOVE!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 3571893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  My LOVE stack. My mothers diamond bracelets and my greatest LOVE!!!



Beautiful! Will you wear your second love on your opposite wrist?


----------



## byotch123

Not sure if this is too much?


----------



## Morrison7552

byotch123 said:


> Not sure if this is too much?
> 
> View attachment 3574932



A collier de chien is never too much. [emoji847][emoji324]


----------



## megs0927

Finally got around to getting my tennis bracelet sized.  I was going to wear it on my watch hand but decided to put it with my love.  My love is larger so at least the tennis bracelet slides under the love rather than over it.


----------



## purses&perfumes

Saturday stack!


----------



## becca7401

Hi all! At the moment I have the classic Gold love, but I am starting to convince myself I need a (small!) stack. My question is - if I'm wearing two, do you prefer two classic sizes, or one classic and one thin? Or - throwing this one out there - a Juste un Clou?

(Please nobody say three is the perfect number..... )


----------



## becca7401

(My current one is YG btw - and I would stick with the YG)


----------



## luvmy3girls

becca7401 said:


> Hi all! At the moment I have the classic Gold love, but I am starting to convince myself I need a (small!) stack. My question is - if I'm wearing two, do you prefer two classic sizes, or one classic and one thin? Or - throwing this one out there - a Juste un Clou?
> 
> (Please nobody say three is the perfect number..... )



I personally love 2 classic loves together.


----------



## Kmazz39

becca7401 said:


> Hi all! At the moment I have the classic Gold love, but I am starting to convince myself I need a (small!) stack. My question is - if I'm wearing two, do you prefer two classic sizes, or one classic and one thin? Or - throwing this one out there - a Juste un Clou?
> 
> (Please nobody say three is the perfect number..... )


I like two classics stacked...here's a pic of my YG and WG. I also have a Cartier Trinity silk cord bracelet.


----------



## becca7401

Kmazz39 said:


> I like two classics stacked...here's a pic of my YG and WG. I also have a Cartier Trinity silk cord bracelet.



Oooh that looks lovely! And I didn't even consider mixing YG and WG, so now I'm more torn than ever!


----------



## Thatgirl00

becca7401 said:


> Hi all! At the moment I have the classic Gold love, but I am starting to convince myself I need a (small!) stack. My question is - if I'm wearing two, do you prefer two classic sizes, or one classic and one thin? Or - throwing this one out there - a Juste un Clou?
> 
> (Please nobody say three is the perfect number..... )


I vote two classics. Or a classic and a JUC (someone just posted a pic of a YG classic and YG JUC and it was to die for).


----------



## bhurry

Lazy Sunday, here is my stack for the day


----------



## bhurry

More pics


----------



## bhurry

Pics


----------



## Grande Latte

birkin10600 said:


> My Love stackings. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]



Actually I think your diamond tennis bracelet is gorgeous. May I ask how many carats are each diamond? Looks like 0.3 or bigger to me.


----------



## birkin10600

Grande Latte said:


> Actually I think your diamond tennis bracelet is gorgeous. May I ask how many carats are each diamond? Looks like 0.3 or bigger to me.


Thank you hun! [emoji173]  It's .25 each.  Hope this help.


----------



## Grande Latte

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you hun! [emoji173]  It's .25 each.  Hope this help.



Thank you for sharing. It does help and gives me some proportion idea.


----------



## MahaM

becca7401 said:


> (My current one is YG btw - and I would stick with the YG)


I think a classic YG will look nice with a small one( WG).
In general I love WG not a fan of YG. 
And maybe to have 2 love bracelet with different color will nice and makes a contrast plus allows you to wear other WG jewelry


----------



## Kindness3

my favorite new look, got dream cartier all the way


----------



## CocoCartier

Running errands....my holy grail stack includes my small model LOVE, a Juste Un Clou ring along with xs Diamante Leger with my VCA Sweet Alhambra....I am a minimalist and think this is dainty, simple and perfect for day to day wear (also looks lovely whenever I'm dressed formally). Small pieces can also make a big impact.


----------



## nycmamaofone

How do people stack without the Bracelets scratching the Love?? I already learned the hard way with an Hermes Clic Clac and I plan on not stacking them anymore. I'm confused because everyone seems to stack...do you just live with the scratches??


----------



## MissAnnette

CocoCartier said:


> View attachment 3827719
> 
> 
> Running errands....my holy grail stack includes my small model LOVE, a Juste Un Clou ring along with xs Diamante Leger with my VCA Sweet Alhambra....I am a minimalist and think this is dainty, simple and perfect for day to day wear (also looks lovely whenever I'm dressed formally). Small pieces can also make a big impact.



I am a sucker for dainty stacks! I have the same sweet YG Alhambra in MOP and I love it. I'm adding the frivole  in YG and carnelian in Rg soon. Such a minimalists! Love it.


----------



## MissAnnette

Love all the cartier stacks! Everyone stacks different, which is beautiful!


----------



## Gal4Dior

RG JUC with diamonds with new RG Love. [emoji175] 

And...RG JUC with diamonds stacked with my WG Love with diamonds and plain RG love.


----------



## Kaseygisele

I wear my 3 loves with a Tiffany cuff and sapphire clover bracket My goal is to have at least 6 loves, greedy much hey?


----------



## Kindness3

Kaseygisele said:


> I wear my 3 loves with a Tiffany cuff and sapphire clover bracket My goal is to have at least 6 loves, greedy much hey?


Never greedy it' the Cartier love bug ,we all have it ,absolutely love your collection ♡♡♡


----------



## Kaseygisele

Kindness3 said:


> Never greedy it' the Cartier love bug ,we all have it ,absolutely love your collection ♡♡♡


Aww thank you hahha Lol yeh it's addictive I guess


----------



## BirkinLover77

LVSistinaMM said:


> RG JUC with diamonds with new RG Love. [emoji175]
> 
> And...RG JUC with diamonds stacked with my WG Love with diamonds and plain RG love.
> 
> View attachment 3872947
> 
> View attachment 3872948


Beautiful stack! Have a great day


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kaseygisele said:


> I wear my 3 loves with a Tiffany cuff and sapphire clover bracket My goal is to have at least 6 loves, greedy much hey?


Gorgeous! Enjoy your day


----------



## Kindness3

Love both color getting the white ,but so do love the rose too,I just don't know now which one my dream collect is too add white thin love next


----------



## Grande Latte

This is a fun thread. You guys all take very good photos!


----------



## Kindness3

Grande Latte said:


> This is a fun thread. You guys all take very good photos!


Me too so helps when u can' get to a store all you have is pictures


----------



## yslvchanel

I'm not sure why the photos wouldn't show.   
But I was finally able to stack the pink gold love cuff after getting the yellow gold small love bangle.
View attachment 3888340
View attachment 3888344


----------



## Grande Latte

yslvchanel said:


> I'm not sure why the photos wouldn't show.
> But I was finally able to stack the pink gold love cuff after getting the yellow gold small love bangle.
> View attachment 3888340
> View attachment 3888344



It looks great. Are you enjoying your yellow gold small love? I like the small love a lot, it's so lightweight and easy to stack with literally anything! Congrats. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jpezmom

yslvchanel said:


> I'm not sure why the photos wouldn't show.
> But I was finally able to stack the pink gold love cuff after getting the yellow gold small love bangle.
> View attachment 3888340
> View attachment 3888344


Really beautiful!  Love how the different sizes of love bracelets stack so well together.


----------



## fourcutepups

yslvchanel said:


> I'm not sure why the photos wouldn't show.
> But I was finally able to stack the pink gold love cuff after getting the yellow gold small love bangle.
> View attachment 3888340
> View attachment 3888344


The combo looks beautiful on you!  I love the pink gold and yellow gold next to each other.

May I ask if your PG cuff and your YG small bangle are the same size?  They look like they line up nicely!


----------



## Caz71

yslvchanel said:


> I'm not sure why the photos wouldn't show.
> But I was finally able to stack the pink gold love cuff after getting the yellow gold small love bangle.
> View attachment 3888340
> View attachment 3888344


Lovely. Are they the same size?


----------



## yslvchanel

Grande Latte said:


> It looks great. Are you enjoying your yellow gold small love? I like the small love a lot, it's so lightweight and easy to stack with literally anything! Congrats. Happy Thanksgiving!



Happy Thanksgiving!  Love the small love bangle!  It is easy to wear and stack! [emoji39]



jpezmom said:


> Really beautiful!  Love how the different sizes of love bracelets stack so well together.



Thank you so much!  I just can't stop smiling when seeing the two stack together! [emoji7] 



fourcutepups said:


> The combo looks beautiful on you!  I love the pink gold and yellow gold next to each other.
> 
> May I ask if your PG cuff and your YG small bangle are the same size?  They look like they line up nicely!



Thanks!!! [emoji4]   Yes, they are both size 17.  After seeing how they lined up nicely together I know I have to pull the trigger and get the small love bangle.  Bad for my wallet though! 



Caz71 said:


> Lovely. Are they the same size?


Yes, they are both size 17. [emoji846]


----------



## karolinec1

Selfridges has a Cartier “exclusive”: the small love bracelet with 10 diamonds!  They won’t ship Cartier outside of the UK, but that must mean it’s only a matter of time before it’s widely available! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

karolinec1 said:


> Selfridges has a Cartier “exclusive”: the small love bracelet with 10 diamonds!  They won’t ship Cartier outside of the UK, but that must mean it’s only a matter of time before it’s widely available! [emoji7]


The Thin Love? Wow!


----------



## Grande Latte

Awww.....you should've taken a picture!


----------



## pinklining

-


----------



## Cat2708

Those who stack 2 loves, how low does your bangles sit on your hand? Please post pics, seems like because I have a size 19 two would sit slightly on the meat of my palm.


----------



## Cat2708

Does anyone’s sit low like this ?


----------



## Grande Latte

No. I wouldn't recommend that. I know what you mean by the lower bangle hitting the meat of your palm, but other posters have mentioned that if you get two LOVES of different sizes, one will end up overlapping the other and the two can play mess up and down your arm which will be a bigger problem~

I was about to comment how lovely the two LOVES looked on you! 
 You should keep them.


----------



## Cat2708

Grande Latte said:


> No. I wouldn't recommend that. I know what you mean by the lower bangle hitting the meat of your palm, but other posters have mentioned that if you get two LOVES of different sizes, one will end up overlapping the other and the two can play mess up and down your arm which will be a bigger problem~
> 
> I was about to comment how lovely the two LOVES looked on you!
> You should keep them.




Thanks for your reply, I realized I wasn’t clear when I typed my original post. I currently have 1 size 19 and lost lots of weight so I noticed it sits lower than before slightly over the meat of my palm. I went in to see what another matching 19 would look like. I like it but feel like it sits to low on my palm but like the distance when my hand is up.

I didn’t see posts of how people’s doubles looked when their hands were hanging down to see the underside to gauge if it was normal to touch the meat of the palm. Hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Grande Latte

Well in that case, I still suggest keeping the 19. I don't like love bracelet being too snug. My thin love sits quite low too (just like your love) on the meat of my palm and I prefer it that way. I like how far it travels up my arm (1/3) and when I'm doing housework, I can pull it up my arm and it stays put there.

If you intend to eventually build up to 2 love bracelets and 2 rings. May I suggest getting something pave? It'll really add pizazz!!!


----------



## txrosegirl

i have 2 loves i wear stacked...my SA recommended a tighter fit which is the look i love better too ...they are both size 16


----------



## miznina

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 3898635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone’s sit low like this ?



Hi Cat mine sit just like this [emoji4]


----------



## miznina

Oops forgot pics


----------



## miznina




----------



## luvmy3girls

miznina said:


> View attachment 3900295
> View attachment 3900296



Are these both YG?


----------



## Cat2708

miznina said:


> View attachment 3900295
> View attachment 3900296




Oh ok ! So yours does touch the top of your palm abit, do you have a pic of how it rests flat palm facing up? 
Maybe this size is ok then for me, doesn’t make sense selling it and losing then re buying the 18. I’ll just buy the second 19. 
Thanks for helping me !


----------



## Grande Latte

Cat2708 said:


> Oh ok ! So yours does touch the top of your palm abit, do you have a pic of how it rests flat palm facing up?
> Maybe this size is ok then for me, doesn’t make sense selling it and losing then re buying the 18. I’ll just buy the second 19.
> Thanks for helping me !



19 looks okay on you. Not snug, but not too big either. Unless of course when you do yoga and your bangle keeps hitting the floor, or when you open drawers and the bangle hits the countertop or other annoyances. If you don't have any of those problems, you should keep this size. Just buy one more LOVE to stack.

Because buying then selling will incur quite a bit of loss.


----------



## Cat2708

Grande Latte said:


> 19 looks okay on you. Not snug, but not too big either. Unless of course when you do yoga and your bangle keeps hitting the floor, or when you open drawers and the bangle hits the countertop or other annoyances. If you don't have any of those problems, you should keep this size. Just buy one more LOVE to stack.
> 
> Because buying then selling will incur quite a bit of loss.



Yes ! You’re right I want 3 so it’s good for space. I don’t have to much issues with hitting it, I just felt like because I lost weight my wrist became so lean and it hung lower than before. More to stack is the best idea lol


----------



## Cat2708

miznina said:


> View attachment 3900295
> View attachment 3900296


----------



## avcbob

A question on stacking two Loves for a guy.  Currently I wear a single WG Love on my left arm.  I've been thinking of getting either a second WG Love or a WG Clou to stack.  Whatever I get I plan to wear 24/7 and I don't know how well the Clou fits that requirement.  Or being a guy maybe, I should keep it simple with a single bracelet?  Interested in what you guys out there think.


----------



## Grande Latte

I would much prefer a guy with a single bracelet. I would suggest you getting the WG JUC just because it's a gorgeous piece and the WG makes it slightly more masculine. You can wear your LOVE and JUC not stacked, but one week this and one week that. 

Also, I'm assuming you already wear a fine watch on the other hand? So wouldn't want to keep it too busy. I like simplicity with style on a man.


----------



## avcbob

Love with my 'fine' watch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Grande Latte said:


> I would much prefer a guy with a single bracelet. I would suggest you getting the WG JUC just because it's a gorgeous piece and the WG makes it slightly more masculine. You can wear your LOVE and JUC not stacked, but one week this and one week that.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming you already wear a fine watch on the other hand? So wouldn't want to keep it too busy. I like simplicity with style on a man.


----------



## chicfashluvr

avcbob said:


> Love with my 'fine' watch!



Looks good! My husband and I are fans of stacking. He wears a plain YG bangle and a WG with 1 diamond cuff, and matches it with his Rolex datejust so everything kind of "flows." I personally love the look, it's just a timeless piece. I do prefer them all on one arm though, as opposed to on each arm.


----------



## MahaM

Cartier Love Bracelet with Dior Woven Bracelet and Apple Watch .


----------



## miznina

I actually think two loves could work on a guy [emoji4]I stack 2 yellow gold and like how masculine the double thickness is! [emoji173]️


----------



## Grande Latte

MahaM said:


> Cartier Love Bracelet with Dior Woven Bracelet and Apple Watch .


I like this look. It's so sporty and hip. Nothing I've ever seen before!


----------



## luvmy3girls

MahaM said:


> Cartier Love Bracelet with Dior Woven Bracelet and Apple Watch .



Love this! [emoji7]Is your watch a 38mm or 42mm?


----------



## MahaM

Grande Latte said:


> I like this look. It's so sporty and hip. Nothing I've ever seen before!


Thanks Grand Latte.


----------



## MahaM

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this! [emoji7]Is your watch a 38mm or 42mm?


 It is 38mm.


----------



## *MJ*




----------



## Morrison7552

miznina said:


> I actually think two loves could work on a guy [emoji4]I stack 2 yellow gold and like how masculine the double thickness is! [emoji173]️



I wear two everyday  [emoji23]


----------



## birkin10600

Stalking my Love bracelet with Van Cleef Arpels! [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

My everyday stack, have my loves and my new early Christmas gift ecrou de to stack with juc,,I'm looking forward to having diamond yo my stack give it some bling,


----------



## Kaseygisele

This is an update of my stack! Very chunky and heavy haha


----------



## Kindness3

Kaseygisele said:


> This is an update of my stack! Very chunky and heavy haha


Lovely collection wow


----------



## Kaseygisele

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely collection wow


Thanks! X


----------



## uhpharm01

Kaseygisele said:


> This is an update of my stack! Very chunky and heavy haha


Very Pretty !


----------



## purses&perfumes

Pink opal Amulette and Love cuff


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kaseygisele said:


> This is an update of my stack! Very chunky and heavy haha


Actually really like this! Looks kind of industrial and edgy!


----------



## iheartorange

Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ??? 

Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG... 




My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Kindness3

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!


Love the look of it,I want to get the thing love like this too ,I don' have anything diamond so it would be perfect,I like it thin so not over powering, I love it on you


----------



## Grande Latte

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!


I like the idea of a thin LOVE for you. Although I'm not quite sure about WG metal choice. It seems a bit busy (YG/WG/PG). I'd pick thin in either PG or YG with diamonds and staying in the warm color group. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## impulsive

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!



4 diamond loves are not flashy.  Also, I am looking at the JUC with diamonds and think that this is very wearable for everyday even to work.   Good luck!!


----------



## cartier_love

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!


I think the JUC with diamonds would be the best. It would be fine for everyday wear.


----------



## luvmy3girls

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!



I would choose RG JUC no diamonds with your stack


----------



## KSweet101

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!


I prefer the Love bracelets over the JUC but that’s personal preference   she said the classic size four diamonds was too flashy? I don’t know, I kind of like all three metals mixed, they are famous for their Trinity collection are they not?  If I was going to get white gold, I think it would have to be with diamonds, because otherwise it does get dull and ends up looking like stainless steel which I personally am not a fan of.

I think it’s worth it if you like it and you’ve got the money for it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!



Not flashy at all! I really like it. The JUC would also look amazing with diamonds. I'm surprised the SA said that [emoji848]


----------



## txrosegirl

iheartorange said:


> Hi need some advice here.. I currently have 2 loves, one YG classic and one RG with 4 diamonds. I would like to add another Cartier to my stack. Thoughts on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG? I am not sure because of the price that you are paying .. is it worth for the hefty price tag for a thin love and .21 carats? Another thought is the JUC without diamonds.. will that go well with my stack? I would love to get the JUC with diamonds but I am very causal and want my stack for everyday especially for work.. however some friends have told me I will regret one day.. thoughts ???
> 
> Below is a pic of me trying on the thin love with 10 diamonds in WG...
> 
> View attachment 3917459
> 
> 
> My SA told me the WG 4 diamonds is too flashy for my stack for everyday and WG without diamonds will get dull very soon ..  thoughts ?
> 
> Thanks !!


i love the JUC with diamonds and wear it with the 4 diamond love and do not think it is too flashy at all...i work in a very conservative healthcare environment and never think it is too much! just the right amount of sparkle IMO


----------



## miznina

Just wanted to add my current stack for the holiday period [emoji813]️


----------



## miznina




----------



## miznina

Rushes to apply hand cream [emoji15]


----------



## KSweet101

miznina said:


> Rushes to apply hand cream [emoji15]



 Your hands and bracelets are beautiful!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

miznina said:


> Just wanted to add my current stack for the holiday period [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920195
> View attachment 3920197



Beautiful! Are they both YG?


----------



## ittybitty

miznina said:


> View attachment 3920203



Beautiful stack!


----------



## miznina

luvmy3girls said:


> Beautiful! Are they both YG?



They are indeed [emoji4] one looks RG in these pics doesn’t it!


----------



## KSweet101

I’m wearig my yellow gold Love bracelet with my Alex and Ani cuff. I was hesitant because I didn’t want the cuff to scratch up my Cartier but I’m justifying it with the fact that a Love cuff or original full bangle are on my someday list so it’ll have to get a little dinged up eventually haha! So far it doesn’t seem to be too terrible as far as them knocking into each other and I can remove the cuff if my arm is going to be moving around a lot more than usual!


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> View attachment 3920203


Love your loves and bracelets sweet touch


----------



## Kindness3

My current look, I  add some.color to my cartier pieces,love how others have done same thing ,thank you for letting me share


----------



## Morrison7552

miznina said:


> View attachment 3920203



I love the bracelet with the star. Would you mind sharing who makes it?


----------



## CeeJay

I stack everything .. necklaces, earrings on my ear, ankle bracelets .. and heck, even my toe rings.  But the biggest stack?!?! .. I reserve for my wrists .. in addition to my jewelry (I make and design jewelry as my hobby), I have to include my Cartier Love Bracelet & Juste un Clou!!


----------



## susiana

Stacking my two babies [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsweetie

Here's my white gold stack.
Ugh my love is so scratched up...


----------



## miznina

Morrison7552 said:


> I love the bracelet with the star. Would you mind sharing who makes it?



Hi Morrison thankyou [emoji813]️[emoji112] it’s made by an Australian jeweller called Jan Logan see the link below [emoji4]

http://www.janlogan.com/diamond-bangle-020392


----------



## MahaM

CeeJay said:


> I stack everything .. necklaces, earrings on my ear, ankle bracelets .. and heck, even my toe rings.  But the biggest stack?!?! .. I reserve for my wrists .. in addition to my jewelry (I make and design jewelry as my hobby), I have to include my Cartier Love Bracelet & Juste un Clou!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933665


Lovely and cool stack !


----------



## SLK76

I have two Love bracelets (size 18 each).  One was a gift from a year ago and the other is a gift from this past Christmas.  They are both the new models.  Ever since I stacked them, I have one "screw" on the older bracelet that constantly unscrews as the bracelets move together throughout the day.  I have tried the blue Loctite and it secures every screw except one... any suggestions?


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My present stack in the last month


----------



## Morrison7552

miznina said:


> Hi Morrison thankyou [emoji813]️[emoji112] it’s made by an Australian jeweller called Jan Logan see the link below [emoji4]
> 
> http://www.janlogan.com/diamond-bangle-020392



Thank you so much!! It’s such a beautiful bracelet and so unique! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kindness3

lilsweetie said:


> Here's my white gold stack.
> Ugh my love is so scratched up...
> View attachment 3933991


Love the white collection looks so beautiful


----------



## Elegantlytwist

miznina said:


> Just wanted to add my current stack for the holiday period [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920195
> View attachment 3920197


And I really love your WG sunburst bracelet! Pray tell where it is from? Or is it custom made?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

miznina said:


> Hi Morrison thankyou [emoji813]️[emoji112] it’s made by an Australian jeweller called Jan Logan see the link below [emoji4]
> 
> http://www.janlogan.com/diamond-bangle-020392


Oh dear silly me! Realised this question has been answered! Beautiful bracelet


----------



## miznina

Elegantlytwist said:


> Oh dear silly me! Realised this question has been answered! Beautiful bracelet



Thankyou Elegantlytwist [emoji4][emoji813]️[emoji182]


----------



## Kindness3

My new loves came in, super happy with my decision, look amazng collection now. Thank u for letting me share my special day ♡♡


----------



## goldengirl123

Today’s stack.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> My new loves came in, super happy with my decision, look amazng collection now. Thank u for letting me share my special day ♡♡



The new 19s look much more comfortable than the 18s 
Beautiful color the rose gold !


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> The new 19s look much more comfortable than the 18s
> Beautiful color the rose gold !


Thank you so much,oh yes it is ,in super happy ,I'm seeing pink )


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> Today’s stack.  Thank you for letting me share!


Love your sapphire bracelet looks so differnt love stack look


----------



## iriedame

I have a four diamond RG and am ready to add  another. I am going with the thin full diamond also in RG...I saw someone recently with this combo and I am obsessed.


----------



## Kindness3

iriedame said:


> I have a four diamond RG and am ready to add  another. I am going with the thin full diamond also in RG...I saw someone recently with this combo and I am obsessed.


I know what u mean,,can' wait to see yours ♡♡


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Tried on the PG 10 diamond thin LOVE today. Looked really nice stacked against my classic YG. Was thinking of the rainbow PG or the cuff with pink sapphire but neither of those came in size 15. The SA suggested the thin version and turned out really beautiful  please pardon the redness on my wrist, was trying on the cuff and SA had to literally squeezed that into my wrist haha.


----------



## Kindness3

Elegantlytwist said:


> Tried on the PG 10 diamond thin LOVE today. Looked really nice stacked against my classic YG. Was thinking of the rainbow PG or the cuff with pink sapphire but neither of those came in size 15. The SA suggested the thin version and turned out really beautiful  please pardon the redness on my wrist, was trying on the cuff and SA had to literally squeezed that into my wrist haha.


Congradulation on your love looks amazing on you super happy for you


----------



## Violet Bleu

Updated left wrist :


----------



## becs281

I stack my PG Love bracelet with my PG JUC. I got the Love 7 years ago and the JUC 1 year ago. I don’t think the Love has scratched much but I have had a few issues with one of the screws coming undone, which never happened before I added the JUC. It was so secure before I started wearing the JUC. But I love stacking. I say just wear it and enjoy it


----------



## Kindness3

I feel same way change wrist couple times,I love my jade bangle and my l♡ves fit on same wrist now so I'm just going to leave it, I have two things I wanted the most on my bucket list ,I have to relax and enjoy both


----------



## Ilovetandco

Violet Bleu said:


> Updated left wrist :
> View attachment 3964301



Hello,

I am debating getting the thin Cartier or the tiffany hardware... Which would you suggest first? Thank you


----------



## Violet Bleu

Ilovetandco said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am debating getting the thin Cartier or the tiffany hardware... Which would you suggest first? Thank you


Hmm. . . Tough choice. This might be blasphemous since I love Cartier so much! If you plan on wearing the bracelet individually, I suggest the Tiffany Hardwear bracelet. It has a nice presence alone. If you want to stack, I’d go with the Love!


----------



## miznina

Added some leather to my stack yesterday and enjoyed a more casual look [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> Added some leather to my stack yesterday and enjoyed a more casual look [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970984


Wow lovey stack ,love two loves same color ,twins


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> Wow lovey stack ,love two loves same color ,twins



Gorgeous babe mine are YG though xxx


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> Gorgeous babe mine are YG though xxx


I know you are yellow I'm pink I think cool we both chose the same look


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> I know you are yellow I'm pink I think cool we both chose the same look



That’s because we both have awesome taste [emoji4][emoji813]️[emoji56]


----------



## ReneH

In case anyone is looking for a rose gold thin Love There is on for sale with 10% off today using code Pres18.  
https://www.asecondchanceresale.com/cartier-rose-gold-small-love-bracelet-sz-17-15140.html

I have nothing to do with the bracelet or the reseller, just saw a potential bargain and wanted to pass it on.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . . Tough choice. This might be blasphemous since I love Cartier so much! If you plan on wearing the bracelet individually, I suggest the Tiffany Hardwear bracelet. It has a nice presence alone. If you want to stack, I’d go with the Love!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> That’s because we both have awesome taste [emoji4][emoji813]️[emoji56]


Yes we do ♡♡♡


----------



## MrsTLP

I haven’t but was also wondering the same thing.  I do have my tricolor Bzero ring on the same hand/arm as my love


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hi!  Does anyone have pics of two Love cuffs of the same size stacked?  Do they cross over each other or is it not a problem if they are the same size?  I really hate scratching my Love.  TIA!


----------



## txrosegirl

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi!  Does anyone have pics of two Love cuffs of the same size stacked?  Do they cross over each other or is it not a problem if they are the same size?  I really hate scratching my Love.  TIA!


i wear my loves (cuffs and bangles) on the fitted side...they move up and down my arm fine but do not twist around...when i wear the 2 cuffs (both the same size), they line up and do not go over each other...hth


----------



## prplhrt21

EpiFanatic said:


> Hi!  Does anyone have pics of two Love cuffs of the same size stacked?  Do they cross over each other or is it not a problem if they are the same size?  I really hate scratching my Love.  TIA!


Three cuffs...all 17’s


----------



## rainypop

txrosegirl said:


> i wear my loves (cuffs and bangles) on the fitted side...they move up and down my arm fine but do not twist around...when i wear the 2 cuffs (both the same size), they line up and do not go over each other...hth



Does your cuff and bangle the same size?


----------



## rainypop

prplhrt21 said:


> Three cuffs...all 17’s



Thank you for sharing this. What size is your cuff and what size is your JUC? I’m buying JUC soon and would like to stack it with cuff in the future. I don’t find a lot of information comparing size between JUC and cuff. Does it overlap or scratch each other? Thank you very very much.


----------



## Ilovetandco

Today


----------



## prplhrt21

rainypop said:


> Thank you for sharing this. What size is your cuff and what size is your JUC? I’m buying JUC soon and would like to stack it with cuff in the future. I don’t find a lot of information comparing size between JUC and cuff. Does it overlap or scratch each other? Thank you very very much.


Cuffs are 17 and JUC is 16 .. they don’t overlap too horribly, as long as the nailhead faces in (as shown in my pic)


----------



## txrosegirl

rainypop said:


> Thank you for sharing this. What size is your cuff and what size is your JUC? I’m buying JUC soon and would like to stack it with cuff in the future. I don’t find a lot of information comparing size between JUC and cuff. Does it overlap or scratch each other? Thank you very very much.


i have the cuff in 17, full bangle in 16 and the JUC in 15....confusing i know!


----------



## prplhrt21

txrosegirl said:


> i have the cuff in 17, full bangle in 16 and the JUC in 15....confusing i know!


Yes! I was going to say I could have gone with a 15 JUC ..


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...  1 more WG LOVE joined on my right wrist instead. Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week... 
I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, and I actually never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together. Anyway...I went out with this set yesterday.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ramones2002

Hi all! Hopefully someone here can help me out! I’m stacking the 3 loves but I’m starting to worry they’re just blending together... Any suggestions on how I could break them up? Maybe some other bracelets? 

Thank you, ladies 
View attachment 4007619


----------



## Violet Bleu

ramones2002 said:


> Hi all! Hopefully someone here can help me out! I’m stacking the 3 loves but I’m starting to worry they’re just blending together... Any suggestions on how I could break them up? Maybe some other bracelets?
> 
> Thank you, ladies
> View attachment 4007619


Add some chain bracelets or even leather!


----------



## ramones2002

Violet Bleu said:


> Add some chain bracelets or even leather!



Hmmm, I haven’t considered leather! That’s a great idea! I debated getting a VCA motif bracelet but I worry it’ll scratch the loves and I do that enough without any help [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## js2367

ramones2002 said:


> Hi all! Hopefully someone here can help me out! I’m stacking the 3 loves but I’m starting to worry they’re just blending together... Any suggestions on how I could break them up? Maybe some other bracelets?
> 
> Thank you, ladies
> View attachment 4007619


Leather is a great way to break it up! Or all together with no break looks great too!


----------



## ramones2002

js2367 said:


> Leather is a great way to break it up! Or all together with no break looks great too!



Thank you! It seems like leather is the winner! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Cat2708

ramones2002 said:


> Hmmm, I haven’t considered leather! That’s a great idea! I debated getting a VCA motif bracelet but I worry it’ll scratch the loves and I do that enough without any help [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I have a VCA all gold vintage Alhambra with my one love and the Love doesn’t get scratch because the VCA is fitted. The love moves over it.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would love to replace my atlas with a rose gold atlas 
The white gold is beautiful but I rarely wear white gold anymore 
Here’s my mini stack today


----------



## kelly girl

The yellow gold Tiffany T would make a nice addition with your Love.


----------



## iriedame

Elegantlytwist said:


> Tried on the PG 10 diamond thin LOVE today. Looked really nice stacked against my classic YG. Was thinking of the rainbow PG or the cuff with pink sapphire but neither of those came in size 15. The SA suggested the thin version and turned out really beautiful  please pardon the redness on my wrist, was trying on the cuff and SA had to literally squeezed that into my wrist haha.


Are you happy with the thin as part of your stack...I have the RG 4 diamond and want to add the thin RG 10 diamond


----------



## js2367

YG JUC and RG Love stack.. unfortunately the RG loses its red/pink hue ever so slightly over the years!  But looks great regardless to anyone considering  looking to add a WG piece to finish the trifecta!


----------



## Violet Bleu

js2367 said:


> YG JUC and RG Love stack.. unfortunately the RG loses its red/pink hue ever so slightly over the years!  But looks great regardless to anyone considering  looking to add a WG piece to finish the trifecta!


What WG piece are you thinking of adding?


----------



## js2367

WG love cuff! May have already gotten it but waiting to open it


----------



## Kindness3

Current lve and my ecrou bracelet.


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> Current lve and my ecrou bracelet.


loveee this stack! Thanks for sharing


----------



## faintlymacabre

Those who stack with leather bracelets, what do you use?  I'm looking for options!  Please post pictures.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005110
> Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...  1 more WG LOVE joined on my right wrist instead. Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, and I actually never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together. Anyway...I went out with this set yesterday.. Thanks for letting me share.



This makes me wish I had WG......


----------



## DCG416

Hello all! I've been reading this forum for days and need help! I have recently received a love bracelet size 16 for my birthday. Since it is such a special gift, I want to make sure I can always wear it and I won't outgrow it. I'm in between a size 16 and 17, like most people. And unfortunately, they don't make half sizes. I can't decide if I prefer a more snug fit or the looser fit. I've been looking at pictures of celebrities and can't decide what size to finally decide on. The SA was very helpful and told me I was a size 16, since the bracelet did not turn on its own but could turn with pressure applied. The 17 is noticeably big but I'm worried that the 16 won't fit in the case of summer months, weight gain or pregnancy. (Not that I'm planning on gaining weight) I have tried on both of them and can't decide which one I like better. I am planning to wear it on the left wrist with a watch/sometimes without by itself since my right is my dominant hand and I don't want to cause unnecessary scratches. But if I ever choose to switch hands, the 16 won't be comfortable. I live in Florida where it is hot most of the time and I don't want the bracelet to stick to me. My boyfriend is adamant about keeping the 16, but it feels a little too snug whereas the 17 is a little bigger. I tried on my sister's bracelet that has the 17 and for some reason it feels bigger in the store. I might want to stack it in the future so that is another concern of mine, I would have to stick with the same size. Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## Sterre

DCG416 said:


> Hello all! I've been reading this forum for days and need help! I have recently received a love bracelet size 16 for my birthday. Since it is such a special gift, I want to make sure I can always wear it and I won't outgrow it. I'm in between a size 16 and 17, like most people. And unfortunately, they don't make half sizes. I can't decide if I prefer a more snug fit or the looser fit. I've been looking at pictures of celebrities and can't decide what size to finally decide on. The SA was very helpful and told me I was a size 16, since the bracelet did not turn on its own but could turn with pressure applied. The 17 is noticeably big but I'm worried that the 16 won't fit in the case of summer months, weight gain or pregnancy. (Not that I'm planning on gaining weight) I have tried on both of them and can't decide which one I like better. I am planning to wear it on the left wrist with a watch/sometimes without by itself since my right is my dominant hand and I don't want to cause unnecessary scratches. But if I ever choose to switch hands, the 16 won't be comfortable. I live in Florida where it is hot most of the time and I don't want the bracelet to stick to me. My boyfriend is adamant about keeping the 16, but it feels a little too snug whereas the 17 is a little bigger. I tried on my sister's bracelet that has the 17 and for some reason it feels bigger in the store. I might want to stack it in the future so that is another concern of mine, I would have to stick with the same size. Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks!



Please go for the 17! I regret getting the smaller size every day... stacking is hard, the screws dig in when it’s hot and while pregnant I had to remove....


----------



## DCG416

Sterre said:


> Please go for the 17! I regret getting the smaller size every day... stacking is hard, the screws dig in when it’s hot and while pregnant I had to remove....


Thank you for your help! And what about when you weren't pregnant? Did the 16 fit and was the 17 big? I'm going back tomorrow to try them both on again. I just can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Zucnarf

DCG416 said:


> Hello all! I've been reading this forum for days and need help! I have recently received a love bracelet size 16 for my birthday. Since it is such a special gift, I want to make sure I can always wear it and I won't outgrow it. I'm in between a size 16 and 17, like most people. And unfortunately, they don't make half sizes. I can't decide if I prefer a more snug fit or the looser fit. I've been looking at pictures of celebrities and can't decide what size to finally decide on. The SA was very helpful and told me I was a size 16, since the bracelet did not turn on its own but could turn with pressure applied. The 17 is noticeably big but I'm worried that the 16 won't fit in the case of summer months, weight gain or pregnancy. (Not that I'm planning on gaining weight) I have tried on both of them and can't decide which one I like better. I am planning to wear it on the left wrist with a watch/sometimes without by itself since my right is my dominant hand and I don't want to cause unnecessary scratches. But if I ever choose to switch hands, the 16 won't be comfortable. I live in Florida where it is hot most of the time and I don't want the bracelet to stick to me. My boyfriend is adamant about keeping the 16, but it feels a little too snug whereas the 17 is a little bigger. I tried on my sister's bracelet that has the 17 and for some reason it feels bigger in the store. I might want to stack it in the future so that is another concern of mine, I would have to stick with the same size. Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks!



I was between too, and exchanged 17 for 16.
First of all, I don’t want to gain weight.
If pregnant and hold water, I will take it of.

What is your wrist size?


----------



## DCG416

Zucnarf said:


> I was between too, and exchanged 17 for 16.
> First of all, I don’t want to gain weight.
> If pregnant and hold water, I will take it of.
> 
> What is your wrist size?


I don't know my wrist size exactly, and the SA at the store said it didn't really matter. I know its personal preference, I see a lot of people prefer the snug fit to lose and vice versa but the 16 is lose enough where I have a little room. I can turn the 16 on my wrist with some effort while the 17 does not turn on it's own but turns easily. When I went to the store the first time I chose the 16 and went home thinking about the 17 and what could be. I constantly have to change my watch size/bands when I retain water or gain/lose weight, that's whats worrying me and I always want to be able to wear it.


----------



## Kindness3

DCG416 said:


> I don't know my wrist size exactly, and the SA at the store said it didn't really matter. I know its personal preference, I see a lot of people prefer the snug fit to lose and vice versa but the 16 is lose enough where I have a little room. I can turn the 16 on my wrist with some effort while the 17 does not turn on it's own but turns easily. When I went to the store the first time I chose the 16 and went home thinking about the 17 and what could be. I constantly have to change my watch size/bands when I retain water or gain/lose weight, that's whats worrying me and I always want to be able to wear it.


I would go with 17 you get use to it .special as you get older you'l need room,too I know 17 seems large it  is because you had 16 ,it took me awhile to gettng use too next size,I'm glad I did .plus if you want to add it will make it tight ,try stacking couple see what I mean .Good luck on your new love


----------



## Zucnarf

DCG416 said:


> I don't know my wrist size exactly, and the SA at the store said it didn't really matter. I know its personal preference, I see a lot of people prefer the snug fit to lose and vice versa but the 16 is lose enough where I have a little room. I can turn the 16 on my wrist with some effort while the 17 does not turn on it's own but turns easily. When I went to the store the first time I chose the 16 and went home thinking about the 17 and what could be. I constantly have to change my watch size/bands when I retain water or gain/lose weight, that's whats worrying me and I always want to be able to wear it.



Take the tape and measure it.
If it is 15 cm, then 16 will be too tight...


----------



## Fem1014

ramones2002 said:


> Hi all! Hopefully someone here can help me out! I’m stacking the 3 loves but I’m starting to worry they’re just blending together... Any suggestions on how I could break them up? Maybe some other bracelets?
> 
> Thank you, ladies
> View attachment 4007619



This was my current stack. I recently took the WG love off as the weight of all 3 was starting to bother me, the clanking was starting
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 to drive me nuts and the WG was just so scratched. Now I’m wondering if I should change the stack and take off either the YG or RG and pair the other with the WG or if I should just sell that WG love to fund a pair of VCA pave earrings. Would appreciate everyone’s thoughts.


----------



## Kindness3

Fem1014 said:


> This was my current stack. I recently took the WG love off as the weight of all 3 was starting to bother me, the clanking was starting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032183
> View attachment 4032185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to drive me nuts and the WG was just so scratched. Now I’m wondering if I should change the stack and take off either the YG or RG and pair the other with the WG or if I should just sell that WG love to fund a pair of VCA pave earrings. Would appreciate everyone’s thoughts.


White gold with rose then the yellow next will look amazng I love your lve


----------



## Kindness3

My current lve collection love all three together, thank you for letting me share


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Myke518

Loving my new pave bangle, finishing off my stack of the day!


----------



## XCCX

Simple stack today to welcome my new Bvlgari bracelet!


----------



## Kindness3

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> View attachment 4032587


Lovey picture


----------



## Kindness3

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4032649
> 
> Loving my new pave bangle, finishing off my stack of the day!


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kindness3

XCCX said:


> Simple stack today to welcome my new Bvlgari bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 4032725


So classy and simpy love it


----------



## diva lee

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 4032649
> 
> Loving my new pave bangle, finishing off my stack of the day!



Wow!! Your stack is beautiful [emoji7]. Where did you find that gorgeous all diamond bangle?


----------



## Myke518

diva lee said:


> Wow!! Your stack is beautiful [emoji7]. Where did you find that gorgeous all diamond bangle?



Thank you!! I got it through Briony Raymond Luxury Consulting (her IG handle is brluxuryconsulting, she posts inventory regularly), it’s their own piece. I love the bangle. It’s oval shaped and we made it to fit exactly flush with the measurements of the love so that there wouldn’t be any overlap. Really nice quality at not ridiculous prices.


----------



## diva lee

Myke518 said:


> Thank you!! I got it through Briony Raymond Luxury Consulting (her IG handle is brluxuryconsulting, she posts inventory regularly), it’s their own piece. I love the bangle. It’s oval shaped and we made it to fit exactly flush with the measurements of the love so that there wouldn’t be any overlap. Really nice quality at not ridiculous prices.



Thanks so much! I’ll definitely check them out.


----------



## iriedame

Finally began the stack. Just added the small all diamond RG


----------



## BirkinLover77

iriedame said:


> Finally began the stack. Just added the small all diamond RG


Very beautiful! Congrats


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Had to pack up one of my loves to bring in for repair so I decided to stack my other YG love with my Eden bracelet today....


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4035718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pack up one of my loves to bring in for repair so I decided to stack my other YG love with my Eden bracelet today....


I know you feel weird when you only have one on.you miss your s


BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4035718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pack up one of my loves to bring in for repair so I decided to stack my other YG love with my Eden bracelet today....


I know you feel strange without your second love.i hope you get back real soon.in the meantime I love your new look


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> I know you feel weird when you only have one on.you miss your s
> 
> I know you feel strange without your second love.i hope you get back real soon.in the meantime I love your new look



They say it’ll only take a week.  I’m hoping that’s the case!!!


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> They say it’ll only take a week.  I’m hoping that’s the case!!!


I believe they are right ,when they say something it' normal correct.but I feel you will


----------



## Kindness3

Well I think I came up with good solution to the clanking now is which one looks the best


----------



## Zucnarf

iriedame said:


> Finally began the stack. Just added the small all diamond RG



Wow!! Heavenly view!!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Well I think I came up with good solution to the clanking now is which one looks the best



First stack!

Believe it or not I miss the clank with my second one off....


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> First stack!
> 
> Believe it or not I miss the clank with my second one off....


I believe it i miss the weight of the them. You know when one is gone ,I had to send one of mine in for them to check it. I couldn't get it too stay locked..long story short they replaced the screw of one,I was so disappointed since less month old.my other ones never has any problems, so who can figure. It' good now nice and locked


----------



## BostonBlockhead

One of my screwheads got warped from the screwdriver that comes with it.  I have since purchased a much better screwdriver at the suggestion of someone on here.  I could live with it because I’d just leave the bracelet on but more annoyingly is the fact that one of the inside of the screw it scratches the hell out of my hand and really irritates my skin. When it’s tightened all the way it seems to push the inner part of the inside out further than it should be and it’s really sharp.  Photo shows it...


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 4037571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my screwheads got warped from the screwdriver that comes with it.  I have since purchased a much better screwdriver at the suggestion of someone on here.  I could live with it because I’d just leave the bracelet on but more annoyingly is the fact that one of the inside of the screw it scratches the hell out of my hand and really irritates my skin. When it’s tightened all the way it seems to push the inner part of the inside out further than it should be and it’s really sharp.  Photo shows it...


That not normal it's not supposed to be sticking out like that I would send it back to cartier,


----------



## Kindness3

Well today thank God I was  home my new love that just came back from shop just fall off my wrist .I'm so thankful I caught it.i have two others no problem with them. It' crazy just this one ,now I'm sending it back again to have it fixed .I'm so very upset about it


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Yah it’s sharp and is very iritating.  Especially over the wrist bone.  I always wondered why wearing two was so much more uncomfortable but its actually just because it’s defective!  Taking it on Saturday.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Well today thank God I was  home my new love that just came back from shop just fall off my wrist .I'm so thankful I caught it.i have two others no problem with them. It' crazy just this one ,now I'm sending it back again to have it fixed .I'm so very upset about it



Thank god you saw it!  I do like the loctite.  I do feel it makes those screws grip better!

Did they polish your bracelet when it was in the shop? I’m afraid that they will polish it and round the edges like I’ve seen other people complain about. I’m tempted to ask them not to polish it when it’s in there for repair.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love stacking ♥


----------



## Prettyvogue

This may be a silly question but why does the white gold version cost more than the yellow or rose gold? It seems yellow/rose are more popular to begin with as most prefer the warmer colors


----------



## samouu

Prettyvogue said:


> This may be a silly question but why does the white gold version cost more than the yellow or rose gold? It seems yellow/rose are more popular to begin with as most prefer the warmer colors



Hi there, not a silly question at all. I also was curious to know and my SA told me that it is because Cartier White gold contains some platinum in it. 
Rose gold and yellow gold don't. This is why all of the white gold items at Cartier are more expensive than YG or RG.


----------



## Prettyvogue

samouu said:


> Hi there, not a silly question at all. I also was curious to know and my SA told me that it is because Cartier White gold contains some platinum in it.
> Rose gold and yellow gold don't. This is why all of the white gold items at Cartier are more expensive than YG or RG.


 Very interesting, I appreciate your response!


----------



## junime

Prettyvogue said:


> This may be a silly question but why does the white gold version cost more than the yellow or rose gold? It seems yellow/rose are more popular to begin with as most prefer the warmer colors



The white gold actually weighs more than the YG or RG.  I'm not sure why?


----------



## Kindness3

love lve my stack, feel very comfortable this summer.i forget I'm wearing them now. compare to my 18 I'm so very happy I went up size thank God. I hope everyone has nice weekend.


----------



## missisa07

DCG416 said:


> Hello all! I've been reading this forum for days and need help! I have recently received a love bracelet size 16 for my birthday. Since it is such a special gift, I want to make sure I can always wear it and I won't outgrow it. I'm in between a size 16 and 17, like most people. And unfortunately, they don't make half sizes. I can't decide if I prefer a more snug fit or the looser fit. I've been looking at pictures of celebrities and can't decide what size to finally decide on. The SA was very helpful and told me I was a size 16, since the bracelet did not turn on its own but could turn with pressure applied. The 17 is noticeably big but I'm worried that the 16 won't fit in the case of summer months, weight gain or pregnancy. (Not that I'm planning on gaining weight) I have tried on both of them and can't decide which one I like better. I am planning to wear it on the left wrist with a watch/sometimes without by itself since my right is my dominant hand and I don't want to cause unnecessary scratches. But if I ever choose to switch hands, the 16 won't be comfortable. I live in Florida where it is hot most of the time and I don't want the bracelet to stick to me. My boyfriend is adamant about keeping the 16, but it feels a little too snug whereas the 17 is a little bigger. I tried on my sister's bracelet that has the 17 and for some reason it feels bigger in the store. I might want to stack it in the future so that is another concern of mine, I would have to stick with the same size. Any help anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated! Many thanks!


I am EXACTLY the same.  The 16 fits about 1.75" down from the top of my wrist.  Because I got my first in 16, the other two Loves i got after had to also be 16 so they stacked nicely.  In hindsight, I wish I had gotten the 17 so it would go further down my arm.  It's not tight enough where I ever plan to gain enough wait where it wouldn't fit, moreso I like the look of it being further down the arm.


----------



## Mpill

MrsTLP said:


> I haven’t but was also wondering the same thing.  I do have my tricolor Bzero ring on the same hand/arm as my love



Hi MrsTLP, I know this post was some months ago,  but I just saw it and am loving your whole stack. (Fellow Bulgari fan here [emoji847])

Can you tell me where you got that beautiful oval beaded bangle? I adore it!


----------



## Louish

Violet Bleu said:


> Add some chain bracelets or even leather!



Hello! I was wondering if you could do me a HUGE favour... would you mind posting a model pic of your RG thin Love & a DBTY (I think you have either a T&co or Cartier one)? This is the exact combo I'm considering & you are the same wrist size as me. I don't have a chance to try on this combination before buying. Thanks so much


----------



## Violet Bleu

@Louish Hope this helps!
Platinum 3 Stone DBTY & RG Thin Love


YG DBTY & RG Thin Love


Pink Sapphire Bracelet & RG Thin Love


----------



## lovecartier

Prettyvogue said:


> This may be a silly question but why does the white gold version cost more than the yellow or rose gold? It seems yellow/rose are more popular to begin with as most prefer the warmer colors


Rolex does the same thing ... I think it's a more complicated alloy when you're changing the natural color of gold that much. And maybe it's just because they can.


----------



## Louish

Violet Bleu said:


> @Louish Hope this helps!
> Platinum 3 Stone DBTY & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095854
> 
> YG DBTY & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095855
> 
> Pink Sapphire Bracelet & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095856



Thank you SO MUCH. It has really put my mind at ease - it'll be a great stack! I had a couple of questions. What ct size is your YG DBTY? Also, are your DBTYs pretty much fixed there on your wrist? I would need to shorten mine & I know it needs to be somewhat tight so not to scratch the Love


----------



## Violet Bleu

Louish said:


> Thank you SO MUCH. It has really put my mind at ease - it'll be a great stack! I had a couple of questions. What ct size is your YG DBTY? Also, are your DBTYs pretty much fixed there on your wrist? I would need to shorten mine & I know it needs to be somewhat tight so not to scratch the Love


Fantastic! My YG DBTY is .08 carat. My Tiffany DBTYs have a little more room to go up my wrist, but are still pretty fitted. Whereas, my Cartier bracelet is so fitted that it is a challenge to put it on myself. All three bracelets still have a little room to move around which is important for stacking. The best advice I can give you is to fit your bracelet as tight as it can go with you still being able to put it on by yourself.


----------



## Louish

Violet Bleu said:


> Fantastic! My YG DBTY is .08 carat. My Tiffany DBTYs have a little more room to go up my wrist, but are still pretty fitted. Whereas, my Cartier bracelet is so fitted that it is a challenge to put it on myself. All three bracelets still have a little room to move around which is important for stacking. The best advice I can give you is to fit your bracelet as tight as it can go with you still being able to put it on by yourself.



Thanks for your advice. Wondering if I will struggle stacking the two. I'm worried the DBTY will go over the top of the Love & scratch it, as well as the Love covering the DBTY completely & hiding it!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Louish said:


> Thanks for your advice. Wondering if I will struggle stacking the two. I'm worried the DBTY will go over the top of the Love & scratch it, as well as the Love covering the DBTY completely & hiding it!!


If your DBTY is fitted enough, it wouldn’t be possible for it to go over your Love. Although, the Love may go over the DBTY occasionally. I wear the Cartier bracelet all the time and don’t really experience this. It does happen a little with my other DBTYs because they are a little looser. The key is to have a tight fit. I wouldn’t worry about scratches either. Everything else you do is going to cause a lot more scratches than a dainty chain bracelet.


----------



## sacha1009

Violet Bleu said:


> @Louish Hope this helps!
> Platinum 3 Stone DBTY & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095854
> 
> YG DBTY & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095855
> 
> Pink Sapphire Bracelet & RG Thin Love
> View attachment 4095856


Thats very nice..like it


----------



## LexLV

Wanted to share my new WG cuff stacked with my old YG bracelet and my dainty Zoe Lev gold initial bracelet ... love my new cuff!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## susanq

both rose gold.


----------



## Baby Boo

Ok so this is how I wear mine - and I’ve had the gold for 10 years and the white gold for about 4 ... I NEVER take them off- they need a cleaning but you can see I stack them with everything


----------



## Kindness3

Baby Boo said:


> Ok so this is how I wear mine - and I’ve had the gold for 10 years and the white gold for about 4 ... I NEVER take them off- they need a cleaning but you can see I stack them with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110138


well have to say for the time frame they look so good for condation ,i would leave them as they are polish takes layer of the detail of symbol of love .i hooe mine look as good as yours 19 plus


----------



## LexLV

Just added the Trinity cord bracelet as a buffer between the love cuff and the love bracelet, so cute!


----------



## Louish

LexLV said:


> Just added the Trinity cord bracelet as a buffer between the love cuff and the love bracelet, so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124902
> View attachment 4124903



I love this!


----------



## Louish

Rose gold small Love with Monica Vinader bracelet


----------



## purses&perfumes

Small LOVE in pink gold with coral bead bracelet.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my stack ♥


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sometimes only my loves in YG and WG ♥


----------



## KonjoBolsa

CocoCartier said:


> View attachment 3827719
> 
> 
> Running errands....my holy grail stack includes my small model LOVE, a Juste Un Clou ring along with xs Diamante Leger with my VCA Sweet Alhambra....I am a minimalist and think this is dainty, simple and perfect for day to day wear (also looks lovely whenever I'm dressed formally). Small pieces can also make a big impact.


Your bracelet combo is perfection! I love dainty jewelry, it looks so classy. I’m currently doing “research” for my first Cartier piece.


----------



## calisnoopy

Various different pairings on my love bracelets ❤️


----------



## Ellen409

I just recently bought all 3 in succession. It’s a simple stack but I love it.


----------



## Julezah

Gorgeous do you have a favorite?



Ellen409 said:


> I just recently bought all 3 in succession. It’s a simple stack but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4172224


----------



## Ellen409

Julezah said:


> Gorgeous do you have a favorite?



Thank you!  It would be like choosing a favorite child. I love them all!


----------



## Frivole88

hi guys, i need your opinion. which do you think is better/ practical purchase?
A. two plain love bangle (yg and rg) or
B.  a single 4-diamond love bangle?
the price difference is only $2,500 to have 2 love bangles ($6,300 each) vs. a single 4 diamond love ($10,100) plus tax
my dilemma is... are 2-stacked plain loves better than a single 4-diamond love? or should i get the 4-diamond love now and save for or another diamond love in the future? TIA


----------



## Shine_bright

Just got my second love yesterday, one of my bracelet fell off! It’s. Good thing I heard it fall to the ground? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## mimibee

kristinlorraine said:


> hi guys, i need your opinion. which do you think is better/ practical purchase?
> A. two plain love bangle (yg and rg) or
> B.  a single 4-diamond love bangle?
> the price difference is only $2,500 to have 2 love bangles ($6,300 each) vs. a single 4 diamond love ($10,100) plus tax
> my dilemma is... are 2-stacked plain loves better than a single 4-diamond love? or should i get the 4-diamond love now and save for or another diamond love in the future? TIA



I rather to have 2 plain ones. I think the diamonds are not so noticeable. If you like the idea of stacking 2 now then eventually I believe you might want to stack more bracelets later even if you have gotten the diamond one now.


----------



## nycmamaofone

kristinlorraine said:


> hi guys, i need your opinion. which do you think is better/ practical purchase?
> A. two plain love bangle (yg and rg) or
> B.  a single 4-diamond love bangle?
> the price difference is only $2,500 to have 2 love bangles ($6,300 each) vs. a single 4 diamond love ($10,100) plus tax
> my dilemma is... are 2-stacked plain loves better than a single 4-diamond love? or should i get the 4-diamond love now and save for or another diamond love in the future? TIA



I would get the single love with diamonds. Looks gorgeous with diamonds and more special than two plain loves.


----------



## avcbob

Despite what many will tell you, I believe LocTite is a must, especially when wearing two or more Loves.




Shine_bright said:


> Just got my second love yesterday, one of my bracelet fell off! It’s. Good thing I heard it fall to the ground? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## GoldFish8

kristinlorraine said:


> hi guys, i need your opinion. which do you think is better/ practical purchase?
> A. two plain love bangle (yg and rg) or
> B.  a single 4-diamond love bangle?
> the price difference is only $2,500 to have 2 love bangles ($6,300 each) vs. a single 4 diamond love ($10,100) plus tax
> my dilemma is... are 2-stacked plain loves better than a single 4-diamond love? or should i get the 4-diamond love now and save for or another diamond love in the future? TIA


I personally love the one with diamond. Then save up and get a plain one down the road. Or the gemstone one! There is just something so luxurious about having the diamond love.. but that’s just me! I love the extra sparkle of Diamonds


----------



## Frivole88

sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you remove the loctite glue when you want to take off your bangle?



avcbob said:


> Despite what many will tell you, I believe LocTite is a must, especially when wearing two or more Loves.


----------



## avcbob

kristinlorraine said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do you remove the loctite glue when you want to take off your bangle?


Not a stupid question at all.  The screws come out just fine with a little extra resistance. Be sure to use the light strength, I think it’s the ‘purple’. I wear two loves and my wife has three, all loctited with no loosening issues.


----------



## Shine_bright

avcbob said:


> Not a stupid question at all.  The screws come out just fine with a little extra resistance. Be sure to use the light strength, I think it’s the ‘purple’. I wear two loves and my wife has three, all loctited with no loosening issues.



Thank you for this! Just ordered some from amazon


----------



## avcbob

Shine_bright said:


> Thank you for this! Just ordered some from amazon


Let me know if you’d like my method for applying the loctite. It’s important to use an extremely small amount.


----------



## Kindness3

My ecrou with native american collection


----------



## HeartHermes

I have been thinking about adding a third bracelet to my existing two Love bracelets. I currently have the Rainbow Love Bracelet and the Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds. 

Recently when I was near Tiffany & Co., I stopped in and tried on a few of their bracelets to see how they paired with the Love Bracelet. Thought I'd share a couple of photos here in case anyone else is thinking about adding a Tiffany & Co. bracelet to their stack.

The 3 Tiffany & Co. bracelets I tried on with my two Love bracelets are: the Atlas Pierced Hinged Bangle with Diamonds, the Metro in 18K White Gold and the Yellow Gold Etoile Hinged Bangle. I'm leaning toward getting the Atlas Hinged Bangle with diamonds...it paired so well with the Love bracelets. I loved the diamond Metro Bangle, too!

Which do you like best with the two Loves?

View attachment 4173433
View attachment 4173434


----------



## GoldFish8

HeartHermes said:


> I have been thinking about adding a third bracelet to my existing two Love bracelets. I currently have the Rainbow Love Bracelet and the Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds.
> 
> Recently when I was near Tiffany & Co., I stopped in and tried on a few of their bracelets to see how they paired with the Love Bracelet. Thought I'd share a couple of photos here in case anyone else is thinking about adding a Tiffany & Co. bracelet to their stack.
> 
> The 3 Tiffany & Co. bracelets I tried on with my two Love bracelets are: the Atlas Pierced Hinged Bangle with Diamonds, the Metro in 18K White Gold and the Yellow Gold Etoile Hinged Bangle. I'm leaning toward getting the Atlas Hinged Bangle with diamonds...it paired so well with the Love bracelets. I loved the diamond Metro Bangle, too!
> 
> Which do you like best with the two Loves?
> 
> View attachment 4173433
> View attachment 4173434


First, let me say i love Your rainbow love!!!!! Then I personally would get another love. But if that’s not an option then the atlas looks great with your existing two!


----------



## junime

HeartHermes said:


> The 3 Tiffany & Co. bracelets I tried on with my two Love bracelets are: the Atlas Pierced Hinged Bangle with Diamonds, the Metro in 18K White Gold and the Yellow Gold Etoile Hinged Bangle. I'm leaning toward getting the Atlas Hinged Bangle with diamonds...it paired so well with the Love bracelets. I loved the diamond Metro Bangle, too!
> 
> Which do you like best with the two Loves?



I agree with you - I love the Atlas with the Loves, but I also love the metro  

How do the Tiffany sizes compare with the Love bracelets?  Like if you wear a 17 in a Love, what size Tiffany would you wear?

Be sure and let us know what you choose


----------



## HeartHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> First, let me say i love Your rainbow love!!!!! Then I personally would get another love. But if that’s not an option then the atlas looks great with your existing two!


Thanks! So funny you say that because I had been thinking of adding a plain Love to this group. My SA at Tiffany was crazy about how the Atlas bangle looked with the Loves since they are about the same thickness. Sooo hard to choose! Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## HeartHermes

junime said:


> I agree with you - I love the Atlas with the Loves, but I also love the metro
> 
> How do the Tiffany sizes compare with the Love bracelets?  Like if you wear a 17 in a Love, what size Tiffany would you wear?
> 
> Be sure and let us know what you choose





junime said:


> I agree with you - I love the Atlas with the Loves, but I also love the metro
> 
> How do the Tiffany sizes compare with the Love bracelets?  Like if you wear a 17 in a Love, what size Tiffany would you wear?
> 
> Be sure and let us know what you choose



That is a great question! The Metro bangle they had in stock in the white gold (which is the color I liked best since it really showed off the diamonds the best) was a "Large" and it was too large, as you can see in the photo.  Both my Love bracelets are a size 17 and what worked perfectly with those was the Medium size in the bracelets I tried on. 

My Tiffany SA kept referring to the Medium size as a "Size 3" for both the Atlas Bangle and the Metro Bangle, but on the Tiffany website, they are just listed as, Small, Medium, Large and X-Large.

When I tried on the next size down, my SA referred to it as a Size 2...so I guess that's a "Small" at the website. But the Size 3 or Size Medium was definitely a better pairing with the 17 Love bracelet. They weren't crossing over each other as I moved my arm up and down and all around.

So if I were to purchase either the Metro or the Atlas, I would go with the Size 3 or Size Medium to pair with my 17 Love bracelets.


----------



## luvmy3girls

HeartHermes said:


> I have been thinking about adding a third bracelet to my existing two Love bracelets. I currently have the Rainbow Love Bracelet and the Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds.
> 
> Recently when I was near Tiffany & Co., I stopped in and tried on a few of their bracelets to see how they paired with the Love Bracelet. Thought I'd share a couple of photos here in case anyone else is thinking about adding a Tiffany & Co. bracelet to their stack.
> 
> The 3 Tiffany & Co. bracelets I tried on with my two Love bracelets are: the Atlas Pierced Hinged Bangle with Diamonds, the Metro in 18K White Gold and the Yellow Gold Etoile Hinged Bangle. I'm leaning toward getting the Atlas Hinged Bangle with diamonds...it paired so well with the Love bracelets. I loved the diamond Metro Bangle, too!
> 
> Which do you like best with the two Loves?
> 
> View attachment 4173433
> View attachment 4173434



I like the metro the best with the stack. My first choice would be another love or a JUC though! [emoji4]


----------



## HeartHermes

luvmy3girls said:


> I like the metro the best with the stack. My first choice would be another love or a JUC though! [emoji4]


I would love a JUC one day!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the advice. just quick question. will the diamonds lose it's shine and will eventually turn dull, dirty after daily use, from frequent showers, soap, shampoo, doing daily work?



nycmamaofone said:


> I would get the single love with diamonds. Looks gorgeous with diamonds and more special than two plain loves.





GoldFish8 said:


> I personally love the one with diamond. Then save up and get a plain one down the road. Or the gemstone one! There is just something so luxurious about having the diamond love.. but that’s just me! I love the extra sparkle of Diamonds


----------



## Fashionisto2

Ellen409 said:


> I just recently bought all 3 in succession. It’s a simple stack but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4172224


I love this stack and am contemplating adding to my stack. Do you find the three to be comfortable for everyday wear?


----------



## GoldFish8

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the advice. just quick question. will the diamonds lose it's shine and will eventually turn dull, dirty after daily use, from frequent showers, soap, shampoo, doing daily work?


Nope not yet! But I haven’t had mine for all that long. 2 months. But so far daily wear with lots of pool swimming and sunscreen seem to not affect the shine. Just wash it with soap and water and all is good.


----------



## Ellen409

Fashionisto2 said:


> I love this stack and am contemplating adding to my stack. Do you find the three to be comfortable for everyday wear?



I think unlike many on the forum, I chose to wear my Loves more bangle style than fitted.  I stack them against my watch and because of this, they don't move around a lot during the day.  I also like them higher up my arm because they don't get in the way when I type on my MacBook.

Having said all that, I've found them to be surprising comfortable and have been wearing them 24/7 since getting them.  I even work out in them (strength training).  I am about a few weeks in, and hardly notice the weight anymore.

I've always like the look of them stacked and saved up so I can get multiple at the same time.  Hope this helps.


----------



## lynniewu

kristinlorraine said:


> hi guys, i need your opinion. which do you think is better/ practical purchase?
> A. two plain love bangle (yg and rg) or
> B.  a single 4-diamond love bangle?
> the price difference is only $2,500 to have 2 love bangles ($6,300 each) vs. a single 4 diamond love ($10,100) plus tax
> my dilemma is... are 2-stacked plain loves better than a single 4-diamond love? or should i get the 4-diamond love now and save for or another diamond love in the future? TIA



I started with 2 plain loves and my third was the 10 diamond love. If I could do it again, I would have gone straight for the diamond love.


----------



## Lynseyrn

HeartHermes said:


> I would love a JUC one day!


 
I would save for a JUC. I just got one...It is freaking amazing. I love it so much.


----------



## Tiare

Wow, I adore that Tiffany Etoile bangle! It looks wonderful, I never really look at Tiffany for jewelry... *adding to long must-buy list*

Your rainbow LOVE is gorgeous too. I wish I could find one in YG 

(Woops - was trying to quote HeartHermes here, not sure what happened with the quote function!)


----------



## Kindness3

HeartHermes said:


> I have been thinking about adding a third bracelet to my existing two Love bracelets. I currently have the Rainbow Love Bracelet and the Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds.
> 
> Recently when I was near Tiffany & Co., I stopped in and tried on a few of their bracelets to see how they paired with the Love Bracelet. Thought I'd share a couple of photos here in case anyone else is thinking about adding a Tiffany & Co. bracelet to their stack.
> 
> The 3 Tiffany & Co. bracelets I tried on with my two Love bracelets are: the Atlas Pierced Hinged Bangle with Diamonds, the Metro in 18K White Gold and the Yellow Gold Etoile Hinged Bangle. I'm leaning toward getting the Atlas Hinged Bangle with diamonds...it paired so well with the Love bracelets. I loved the diamond Metro Bangle, too!
> 
> Which do you like best with the two Loves?
> 
> View attachment 4173433
> View attachment 4173434


Lovely collection looks amazing


----------



## Kindness3

Absolutely love stack different metal together .I just got this bill Emerson native American cuff bracelet fit perfectly in between my loves. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Kindness3

Even with ecrou cartier bracelet looks cool look too


----------



## Kaseygisele

Everyday stack update❤️


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kaseygisele said:


> Everyday stack update[emoji173]️


Love your diamond bracelets. Looks so stunning together with your Loves[emoji173]


----------



## Louish

What would you suggest I add to my stack? Love is size 15 so it limits what will fit. I'd like to stick to RG or perhaps WG/platinum. I was considering a VCA Sweet in carnelian but not sure I want another chain bracelet. I wear these two 24/7 so I'd like to do the same with any new bracelet.


----------



## Kaseygisele

Cartier Forever said:


> Love your diamond bracelets. Looks so stunning together with your Loves[emoji173]


Thank you!! I had to have them custom made due to my small wrist size)


----------



## Kaseygisele

Louish said:


> What would you suggest I add to my stack? Love is size 15 so it limits what will fit. I'd like to stick to RG or perhaps WG/platinum. I was considering a VCA Sweet in carnelian but not sure I want another chain bracelet. I wear these two 24/7 so I'd like to do the same with any new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4194331


Maybe another standard love in WG? ✌


----------



## **Ann**

Louish said:


> What would you suggest I add to my stack? Love is size 15 so it limits what will fit. I'd like to stick to RG or perhaps WG/platinum. I was considering a VCA Sweet in carnelian but not sure I want another chain bracelet. I wear these two 24/7 so I'd like to do the same with any new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4194331



The new small juc!


----------



## rakhee81

Louish said:


> What would you suggest I add to my stack? Love is size 15 so it limits what will fit. I'd like to stick to RG or perhaps WG/platinum. I was considering a VCA Sweet in carnelian but not sure I want another chain bracelet. I wear these two 24/7 so I'd like to do the same with any new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4194331



I’d say the small JUC too! I looked for a year for something to stack with my small Love and as soon as the small JUC was released I tried it and it was perfect! However I had to go one size down from my Love and since yours is a 15 I’m not sure the small JUC comes in a size 14? But definitely worth a shopping trip to try on! [emoji4]


----------



## GoldFish8

Louish said:


> What would you suggest I add to my stack? Love is size 15 so it limits what will fit. I'd like to stick to RG or perhaps WG/platinum. I was considering a VCA Sweet in carnelian but not sure I want another chain bracelet. I wear these two 24/7 so I'd like to do the same with any new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4194331


Would you ever pair your thin with the classic love? That combination looks sooo nice!! I think It would look great with your two bracelets now. Either that or a vca vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## pacificagal

Kaseygisele said:


> Everyday stack update[emoji173]️



Hi Kaseygisele - I love the Abencoada bracelet.  May I ask where you purchased it?  Great stack BTW


----------



## Louish

Kaseygisele said:


> Maybe another standard love in WG? ✌



I'd consider a WG small Love. I think they could look stunning. But that's a lot of money. Right now I'm trying to build my capsule jewellery collection & didn't want to blow the budget on one piece. 



**Ann** said:


> The new small juc!





rakhee81 said:


> I’d say the small JUC too! I looked for a year for something to stack with my small Love and as soon as the small JUC was released I tried it and it was perfect! However I had to go one size down from my Love and since yours is a 15 I’m not sure the small JUC comes in a size 14? But definitely worth a shopping trip to try on! [emoji4]



I have thought about the small JUC. I must admit, it does seem the perfect accompaniment to the small Love. However, I'm not sure the JUC style suits me. It's very edgy whereas I tend to wear dainty, vintage, feminine jewellery. 




GoldFish8 said:


> Would you ever pair your thin with the classic love? That combination looks sooo nice!! I think It would look great with your two bracelets now. Either that or a vca vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet.



I thought about the classic Love when I bought my thin but it looked too chunky on me, even the SA thought so. I do love VCA. I just bought sweet onyx studs & absolutely adore them.


----------



## Canturi lover

@Louish have you thought about VCA Sweet RG 6 motif?  I think that would be stunning. [emoji253]


----------



## Louish

Canturi lover said:


> @Louish have you thought about VCA Sweet RG 6 motif?  I think that would be stunning. [emoji253]



I'm was actually looking at the RG sweet single motif. I'll check the 6 out...


----------



## Canturi lover

I think it’s an amazing look instead of 2 central motifs with 2 chain bracelets.


----------



## Kaseygisele

pacificagal said:


> Hi Kaseygisele - I love the Abencoada bracelet.  May I ask where you purchased it?  Great stack BTW


Thanks!! I had the bracelet custom made/engraved at a local jeweller as it’s impossible to find one of these bracelets that fits my wrist 100% but I’m pretty sure you can just look up ID bracelets online and find many similar designs!


----------



## Kindness3

love stacking different metal together


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4198152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love stacking different metal together


Love it! Where is your other love bracelet?


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Love it! Where is your other love bracelet?


I took it off for cleaning ,thank you for your concern thank you your kind words


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> I took it off for cleaning ,thank you for your concern thank you your kind words


Haha! I just notice when they aren’t all there, I’m sure you do too! I miss Mine when they aren’t all on


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha! I just notice when they aren’t all there, I’m sure you do too! I miss Mine when they aren’t all on


Yes it feel like you are missing arm I so use to the weight of them ,that when I notice it more less weight on wrist


----------



## Kindness3

I've all three and add some color today to my loves


----------



## avcbob

Kindness - Beautiful stack, I LOVE it!  Did you have your WG Love rhodium plated??  It looks so white!  I wear my stack of two just like your first two, YG closest to my hand and then the WG.  I've given some thought to another YG like yours, but I'm not sure if it's too much for a guy??  My wedding ring is YG/WG/YG so the Loves would match.



Kindness3 said:


> I've all three and add some color today to my loves


----------



## Kindness3

avcbob said:


> Kindness - Beautiful stack, I LOVE it!  Did you have your WG Love rhodium plated??  It looks so white!  I wear my stack of two just like your first two, YG closest to my hand and then the WG.  I've given some thought to another YG like yours, but I'm not sure if it's too much for a guy??  My wedding ring is YG/WG/YG so the Loves would match.


Thank you no I love dark grey tone nonrhodium loves .mine are pink I know hard to tell from yellow since it since looks so close in color, I think three would look fine for a man,guys can have more then couple loves .will look so cool love to see your collection of loves


----------



## hotchilipepper

Just recently got the small Love


----------



## hotchilipepper

Another picture


----------



## Rich Gebbia

Hello hello! First time poster, long-time fan of the blog. I’ve had a this WG love bracelet for about 5 months now and just purchased the WG love ring. The other bracelet is from Regime NY. 

I’m looking for other bracelet options that cost anywhere under $1000 that will stack nicely with what I currently have. Any suggestions?!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Todays stack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Rich Gebbia

lvjunkyxo said:


> Todays stack [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217354


Obsessed!! Question, I ony see the pink ceramic band on cartier's website. How can I get a black one with WG? Does the purchase have to be done in store?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Rich Gebbia said:


> Obsessed!! Question, I ony see the pink ceramic band on cartier's website. How can I get a black one with WG? Does the purchase have to be done in store?



Thank you !! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I would call your local boutique and see if they have any in stock or can order it in for you from another store. I first initially called the cartier online boutique and they told me it was discontinued. I called up my local sales associate I always use and asked him to find one for me a couple should still be circulating and he had the last one available at his store ! Was so happy I love these and the best part about it is you can stop in the cartier boutique anytime and get the cord changed for free, I also wear these 24/7 no problems I hope you find one! This white gold one is my favorite


----------



## Rich Gebbia

Thank you so much!! Defiantly going to be looking into it


----------



## SmallTalk

Here’s my little stack! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4218380


----------



## Yodabest

Elegantlytwist said:


> Tried on the PG 10 diamond thin LOVE today. Looked really nice stacked against my classic YG. Was thinking of the rainbow PG or the cuff with pink sapphire but neither of those came in size 15. The SA suggested the thin version and turned out really beautiful  please pardon the redness on my wrist, was trying on the cuff and SA had to literally squeezed that into my wrist haha.



This is a beautiful stack. Can you tell me where your tennis bracelet is from?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

PC1984 said:


> This is a beautiful stack. Can you tell me where your tennis bracelet is from?


Hi there! This is from a local jeweller back home in Singapore it has 20 diamonds housed in yellow gold.


----------



## Yodabest

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi there! This is from a local jeweller back home in Singapore it has 20 diamonds housed in yellow gold.



Ahh I’m in the US. It’s really beautiful!


----------



## Cat2708

Playing around with my love bracelets
Both are between a sterling cuff I have had for years. I notice it prevents any crossing over of the two different love sizes.


----------



## mousdioufe

My stack


----------



## uhpharm01

mousdioufe said:


> My stack


#stackgoals.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

uhpharm01 said:


> #stackgoals.


Agree!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Updated stack for right wrist [emoji173]️


----------



## Jewwels

My stack


----------



## avcbob

Did you have your WG plated???



mousdioufe said:


> My stack


----------



## avcbob

My wife's stack


----------



## Jewwels

avcbob said:


> Did you have your WG plated???


NO, I did not
Probably needs it as it is somewhat dull 
Do you know how much it costs to have this done?


----------



## avcbob

Jewwels said:


> NO, I did not
> Probably needs it as it is somewhat dull
> Do you know how much it costs to have this done?


I paid about $250.00 USD to have mine plated. It looks so much better now!


----------



## mousdioufe

Hi! No my white gold is as is 


avcbob said:


> Did you have your WG plated???


----------



## mousdioufe

Elegantlytwist said:


> Agree!


Thank you!!


----------



## megs0927

Just added a thin white gold. Had a hard time deciding but ended up liking a little contrast in my stack!


----------



## inverved

Kaseygisele said:


> Everyday stack update❤️


Stunning! Can I ask where did you get the bracelet which is second from the left? Thanks.


----------



## mousdioufe

Current stack vs goal stack ( thinking of adding)


----------



## mousdioufe

Stacking of the day


----------



## ckh04

I recently sold 2 of my WG Loves and purchased a YG, so right now my stack consists of 2 Loves and a diamond bangle gifted to me by my mom. I will be getting a third Love and a JUC.  I want them all in YG but debating on RG. 

It might be a bit much for some but I love the look of them all stacked!  Somehow I’ll have to make room for my watch too.


----------



## jimmie staton

ckh04 said:


> I recently sold 2 of my WG Loves and purchased a YG, so right now my stack consists of 2 Loves and a diamond bangle gifted to me by my mom. I will be getting a third Love and a JUC.  I want them all in YG but debating on RG.
> 
> It might be a bit much for some but I love the look of them all stacked!  Somehow I’ll have to make room for my watch too.


Live long And Stack On  !
I'm a dude that stacks and have been stacking for over 30 years... a dual arm stacker. I look great and so will you.
"J!m"


----------



## ckh04

jimmie staton said:


> Live long And Stack On  !
> I'm a dude that stacks and have been stacking for over 30 years... a dual arm stacker. I look great and so will you.
> "J!m"



Jim, you inspire me!  I love your mantra!


----------



## jimmie staton

ckh04 said:


> Jim, you inspire me!  I love your mantra!


aw shucks.... thanks.
"J!m"


----------



## Chanelandco

LexLV said:


> Wanted to share my new WG cuff stacked with my old YG bracelet and my dainty Zoe Lev gold initial bracelet ... love my new cuff!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100035


Hi dear!
Wanted to know if you took the same size for the cuff and the bangle?
Thank you!


----------



## Atuong

I'm thinking of having a clic H white with palladium or should i mix colours - perhaps gold? Rose gold? Or stick with silver

I normally wear with my watch only. But I sometimes wear with my Tiffany jewellery


----------



## jimmie staton

Atuong said:


> I'm thinking of having a clic H white with palladium or should i mix colours - perhaps gold? Rose gold? Or stick with silver
> 
> I normally wear with my watch only. But I sometimes wear with my Tiffany jewellery


Yeah, add the Hermes Click Clack with white metal 'H' in white lacquer.
"J!m"


----------



## XCCX

Added the onyx VCA.. thinking about stacking my trinity cord bracelet to minimize the overlapping..


----------



## Chanelandco

My stack with bulgari bracelets


----------



## FairGrape

My stack! New addition, Tiffany T wire


----------



## XCCX




----------



## myfirstchanel

FairGrape said:


> My stack! New addition, Tiffany T wire


Love your stack! I’m planning on getting a rose gold t wire bracelet to stack with my free love as well. Does your love go over the Tiffany when your arm is down?


----------



## FairGrape

myfirstchanel said:


> Love your stack! I’m planning on getting a rose gold t wire bracelet to stack with my free love as well. Does your love go over the Tiffany when your arm is down?


Thanks! Sometimes yes. I wear small size in Tiffany and size 16 love bracelet. Happy to say that they are same size and perfectly aligned. So they stay in place for the most part


----------



## boeyshona

Just started my Cartier stack - I'm in love but my love bracelet keeps overlapping my cord one and sometimes it drives me nuts. Lol


----------



## lafab

Posted in another thread...my new cartier love with 4 diamonds in yellow gold and VCA mini frivole pave in yellow gold...

Is the frivole too delicate to wear with the LOVE?


----------



## Dimple

Not at all. They look so beautiful together


----------



## jimmie staton

lafab said:


> Posted in another thread...my new cartier love with 4 diamonds in yellow gold and VCA mini frivole pave in yellow gold...
> 
> Is the frivole too delicate to wear with the LOVE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549082


Lovely stack.
"J!m"


----------



## missisa07

They look gorgeous together; however, once you start moving your arm around, I can see the bracelets getting tangled and overlapping.  I can also see the Love getting scratched over time by hitting the flower part of the other bracelet...


----------



## designerdiva40

Here’s my Wednesday stack


----------



## lafab

Thank you all so much!

I will try to wear them both daily and see how it goes


Dimple said:


> Not at all. They look so beautiful together





jimmie staton said:


> Lovely stack.
> "J!m"





missisa07 said:


> They look gorgeous together; however, once you start moving your arm around, I can see the bracelets getting tangled and overlapping.  I can also see the Love getting scratched over time by hitting the flower part of the other bracelet...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I only stack bracelets that will not slide over my Love Bracelet in hopes of minimizing scratches. The Love Bracelet is so comfortable, and having another bracelet flip on top of it or get caught on it would annoy me too much.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## megs0927

Thoughts on the tennis bracelet in my stack? I always think tennis bracelets look great stacked on others but not sure about it on myself... I feel like it looks like I’m trying to put every bracelet I own on


----------



## MamaOfA

megs0927 said:


> Thoughts on the tennis bracelet in my stack? I always think tennis bracelets look great stacked on others but not sure about it on myself... I feel like it looks like I’m trying to put every bracelet I own on


I think you wear it well. Adds a bit of bling and sparkle to the stack


----------



## lafab

megs0927 said:


> Thoughts on the tennis bracelet in my stack? I always think tennis bracelets look great stacked on others but not sure about it on myself... I feel like it looks like I’m trying to put every bracelet I own on



Looks beautiful!


----------



## kelckhloe

YG love + YG thin love with 6 diamonds.


----------



## NurseAnn

kelckhloe said:


> View attachment 4575136
> View attachment 4575134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG love + YG thin love with 6 diamonds.


Lovely!  I’m debating adding this small love to my stack and these pics are so helpful.


----------



## HermesNovice

Elegantlytwist said:


> Tried on the PG 10 diamond thin LOVE today. Looked really nice stacked against my classic YG. Was thinking of the rainbow PG or the cuff with pink sapphire but neither of those came in size 15. The SA suggested the thin version and turned out really beautiful  please pardon the redness on my wrist, was trying on the cuff and SA had to literally squeezed that into my wrist haha.


I like your combo. May I ask for the spec of your tennis bracelet?  Is it Tiffany?


----------



## nadiap

lafab said:


> Posted in another thread...my new cartier love with 4 diamonds in yellow gold and VCA mini frivole pave in yellow gold...
> 
> Is the frivole too delicate to wear with the LOVE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4549082


This is gorgeous..


----------



## Elegantlytwist

HermesNovice said:


> I like your combo. May I ask for the spec of your tennis bracelet?  Is it Tiffany?


Hi there! Thank you!  
I had my tennis bracelet locally custom made. It’s 20 diamonds and unfortunately I don’t remember the total carat weight anymore!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My little stack


----------



## mochiii

When stacking does everybody get the same size?
I have love size 17, but I want to stack with small love size 19
when I bought the 17, I got just right fit (will consider snug fit) so I don't want to stack that with another 17, I tired love small 18 in the store, didn't make much difference so I want to go 19.
Your thoughts? Thanks ladies.


----------



## seikow

mochiii said:


> When stacking does everybody get the same size?
> I have love size 17, but I want to stack with small love size 19
> when I bought the 17, I got just right fit (will consider snug fit) so I don't want to stack that with another 17, I tired love small 18 in the store, didn't make much difference so I want to go 19.
> Your thoughts? Thanks ladies.


Hi! I have small love in 17 and I'm debating the classic love in same size


----------



## Cat2708

mochiii said:


> When stacking does everybody get the same size?
> I have love size 17, but I want to stack with small love size 19
> when I bought the 17, I got just right fit (will consider snug fit) so I don't want to stack that with another 17, I tired love small 18 in the store, didn't make much difference so I want to go 19.
> Your thoughts? Thanks ladies.




My 2 loves are 18 and 3rd is a size 19
It’s different sizes and doesn’t bother me.


----------



## immijenheap

Ive been wearing this simple stack a lot recently.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

With my Eden bracelet.


----------



## kayeantonio20

designerdiva40 said:


> Here’s my Wednesday stack


hi what sizes do you have?


----------



## MamaOfA

BostonBlockhead said:


> With my Eden bracelet.


Love how the love fits on your wrist and this stack!


----------



## designerdiva40

kayeantonio20 said:


> hi what sizes do you have?



My Love is an 18 and my JUC is a 17


----------



## mai192

Today I tried the small JUC 15 and unfortunately it went right over my regular love bracelet (size 15).The SA doesn’t believe that Cartier will come out with size 14. Who knows. Maybe in a couple of years. I got a 3mm David Yurman in XS instead. I love it.


----------



## mousdioufe

My current stack


----------



## south-of-france

Watch/love stack


----------



## GeorginaLavender

mousdioufe said:


> My current stack



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your evil eye bracelet!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

south-of-france said:


> Watch/love stack



Simple and elegant [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Tempo

south-of-france said:


> Watch/love stack


Wow, very classy!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

It's amazing how the thin LOVE has picked up in popularity. In the beginning people weren't really not fond of the design, but now I see them everywhere.


----------



## missie1

My simple stack.  17cm YG love with VCA sweet Alhambra butterfly.  I’m thinking about about adding small love or another Sweet when I go to Vegas next month


----------



## A Yah Suh

My favorite stack! Original Love bangle in yellow gold with 4 diamonds PLUS Rolex watch in oyster band, smooth bezel and mother of pearl and diamond face -


----------



## Tempo

Summertime memory. My sun-sand-beach-tan-pool-holidays stack!


----------



## rileygirl

Wear all the pretties.


----------



## avcbob

A Yah Suh said:


> My favorite stack! Original Love bangle in yellow gold with 4 diamonds PLUS Rolex watch in oyster band, smooth bezel and mother of pearl and diamond face -


Beautiful and I also like the anklet peaking through!!


----------



## kayyc

Wondering if this is too much and I should move one over to the other wrist with my small juc? I don’t want to keep one put away it’s a shame! But if it’s too much I really don’t want that either lol


----------



## Tempo

A Yah Suh said:


> My favorite stack! Original Love bangle in yellow gold with 4 diamonds PLUS Rolex watch in oyster band, smooth bezel and mother of pearl and diamond face -


All in all, a very elegant appearance! Like your pumps too!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My stack today


----------



## mousdioufe

Just added my last love bracelet, (thin white gold) 
My stack is complete.


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> Just added my last love bracelet, (thin white gold)
> My stack is complete.


Congrats and very nice placement.
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

mousdioufe said:


> Just added my last love bracelet, (thin white gold)
> My stack is complete.





mousdioufe said:


> Just added my last love bracelet, (thin white gold)
> My stack is complete.





jimmie staton said:


> Congrats and very nice placement.
> "J!m"


thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> thank you!


honored... I love a curated, well thought out and strategic luxury fashion moment... even if it wasn't well thought out and it haphazardly came out splendid, the end result should be amazing regardless, and you nailed it... and I LOVE it. (intentional pun on the 'nailed' it  part for the Cartier Juste Un Clou/Cartier Just A Nail bracelet) and 'LOVE' for the Cartier LOVE bracelets ). Live long and stack on.
"J!m"'


----------



## mousdioufe

jimmie staton said:


> honored... I love a curated, well thought out and strategic luxury fashion moment... even if it wasn't well thought out and it haphazardly came out splendid, the end result should be amazing regardless, and you nailed it. (intentional pun on the 'nailed' it  part for the Cartier Juste Un Clou (Cartier Just A Nail bracelet). Live long and stack on.
> "J!m"


Lol!! You are too kind!


----------



## Tempo

My favourite stack!


----------



## mousdioufe

Tempo said:


> My favourite stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636871


What unbelievable stack!! 
love everything


----------



## Summerof89

Hi, would any part of a JUC 15 (both regular and thin) go over a classic love in 16? TIA


----------



## missisa07

Summerof89 said:


> Hi, would any part of a JUC 15 (both regular and thin) go over a classic love in 16? TIA


Nope, I stack my 15 JUC with my 16 Loves without any overlapping.  I wear the JUC towards my hand at the "top" of my stack, with the nail head facing down towards the Loves.


----------



## Summerof89

missisa07 said:


> Nope, I stack my 15 JUC with my 16 Loves without any overlapping.  I wear the JUC towards my hand at the "top" of my stack, with the nail head facing down towards the Loves.


Thank you, I just purchased a love 15 with the intention of getting a juc to stack in 15 also. So it looks like I’ll need to upsize my love to a 16 to avoid overlapping. Ahhhhh here is to a rotating love haha


----------



## hoot

Summerof89 said:


> Hi, would any part of a JUC 15 (both regular and thin) go over a classic love in 16? TIA


It shouldn’t. But remember, it also depends on how much larger than your wrist it is. If it’s a snug to perfect fit, they shouldn’t go over each other at all since they have less wiggle room to move over or under each other.

 If the bracelets are a loose fit, they have more room to move “up and over” each other and may do so occasionally.  I wear two 18 Loves with a 17 JUC. My wrist is 15.5 cm so I am obviously fan of the loose fit.   Sometimes my JUC sneaks over the Love but not too often.


----------



## americanroyal89

Summerof89 said:


> Hi, would any part of a JUC 15 (both regular and thin) go over a classic love in 16? TIA



My small juc sometimes goes over my love. Doesn’t bother me. I’ve long accepted scratches lol. I’ve included pics of what I mean.


----------



## Summerof89

hoot said:


> It shouldn’t. But remember, it also depends on how much larger than your wrist it is. If it’s a snug to perfect fit, they shouldn’t go over each other at all since they have less wiggle room to move over or under each other.
> 
> If the bracelets are a loose fit, they have more room to move “up and over” each other and may do so occasionally.  I wear two 18 Loves with a 17 JUC. My wrist is 15.5 cm so I am obviously fan of the loose fit.   Sometimes my JUC sneaks over the Love but not too often.


This actually makes a lot of sense and I did not think of the fit. A juc 15 fits me comfortably, a love 16 spins on my left wrist and 15 is fitted but can be snug in summer. I think a juc 15 will def tip over the love 15 so I contemplated on getting a love 16 to accomodate. But maybe that won’t work either because love 16 would be a loose fit. Ah so confusing sometimes. Thank you for input


----------



## Summerof89

americanroyal89 said:


> My small juc sometimes goes over my love. Doesn’t bother me. I’ve long accepted scratches lol. I’ve included pics of what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 4674774
> View attachment 4674776





americanroyal89 said:


> My small juc sometimes goes over my love. Doesn’t bother me. I’ve long accepted scratches lol. I’ve included pics of what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 4674774
> View attachment 4674776


Oh how lovely! I suppose the small juc going over the love wouldn’t be a huge issue due to its weight. May I ask if they are both in the same size? Thanks


----------



## americanroyal89

Summerof89 said:


> Oh how lovely! I suppose the small juc going over the love wouldn’t be a huge issue due to its weight. May I ask if they are both in the same size? Thanks



my love is a size 20 and my juc is a 19. But I must say this doesn’t happen all the time. I just notice it when I look down from time to time. 
Not sure the reason behind it though. It could be the way I have them stacked with the nail tail against the love (not sure if it would happen if the nail head was against the love since it’s wider and wouldn’t go under?) or it could be because the love is so much heavier than the thin juc it just naturally pushes its way under the juc? No clue lol. But it doesn’t bother me when it happens. I actually kind of like the look. But sizing wise, they should stack perfectly since the juc is a size down from the love. And most of the time they do sit perfectly. Just not always.


----------



## Summerof89

americanroyal89 said:


> my love is a size 20 and my juc is a 19. But I must say this doesn’t happen all the time. I just notice it when I look down from time to time.
> Not sure the reason behind it though. It could be the way I have them stacked with the nail tail against the love (not sure if it would happen if the nail head was against the love since it’s wider and wouldn’t go under?) or it could be because the love is so much heavier than the thin juc it just naturally pushes its way under the juc? No clue lol. But it doesn’t bother me when it happens. I actually kind of like the look. But sizing wise, they should stack perfectly since the juc is a size down from the love. And most of the time they do sit perfectly. Just not always.


That’s good to know, very useful info thank you. I think I should stop obsessing over whether the juc 15 will be compatible with a love 15 or 16 and just choose the ones that fit me. I am sure Overlapping or not they would all look amazing


----------



## americanroyal89

Summerof89 said:


> That’s good to know, very useful info thank you. I think I should stop obsessing over whether the juc 15 will be compatible with a love 15 or 16 and just choose the ones that fit me. I am sure Overlapping or not they would all look amazing



Agreed. Just get what is comfortable and what fits. We wear this stuff 24/7 (at least I do) so comfort is most important. It’s gonna get scratched and banged up regardless. Each scratch and dig tells a story. And I don’t mind if my love bracelet’s story is that it spent a lot of time with my juc. I will continue to stare at them and smile daily.


----------



## Summerof89

americanroyal89 said:


> Agreed. Just get what is comfortable and what fits. We wear this stuff 24/7 (at least I do) so comfort is most important. It’s gonna get scratched and banged up regardless. Each scratch and dig tells a story. And I don’t mind if my love bracelet’s story is that it spent a lot of time with my juc. I will continue to stare at them and smile daily.


Haha that is a beautiful description and your bracelets tell a beautiful story


----------



## seikow

americanroyal89 said:


> My small juc sometimes goes over my love. Doesn’t bother me. I’ve long accepted scratches lol. I’ve included pics of what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 4674774
> View attachment 4674776


Same do I! I like to put it on that way but I don't like scratches therefore I wearing it on nail head against my love now


----------



## kailimunster

mousdioufe said:


> My current stack


I LOVE YOUR EYE BRACELET! Do you mind sharing information on it?


----------



## HeartHermes

americanroyal89 said:


> my love is a size 20 and my juc is a 19. But I must say this doesn’t happen all the time. I just notice it when I look down from time to time.
> Not sure the reason behind it though. It could be the way I have them stacked with the nail tail against the love (not sure if it would happen if the nail head was against the love since it’s wider and wouldn’t go under?) or it could be because the love is so much heavier than the thin juc it just naturally pushes its way under the juc? No clue lol. But it doesn’t bother me when it happens. I actually kind of like the look. But sizing wise, they should stack perfectly since the juc is a size down from the love. And most of the time they do sit perfectly. Just not always.


When I was shopping for a JUC a year or so back the sales associate at my local Cartier suggested always wearing a JUC turned the other way with the head of the nail against the Love bracelet to keep it from going over the top of the Love.


----------



## americanroyal89

HeartHermes said:


> When I was shopping for a JUC a year or so back the sales associate at my local Cartier suggested always wearing a JUC turned the other way with the head of the nail against the Love bracelet to keep it from going over the top of the Love.


I think that would work best with the regular juc. While I haven’t tried it that way, my sister in law had the thin juc before I bought mine and she said when she had the head close to her love the tail would get caught on things. But wearing it this way it doesn’t get caught. I just decided to wear it like this the entire time because I figured my love was going to get scratched anyway. So I’d rather have that than my juc getting caught on things lol. It’s a catch 22 I guess.


----------



## HeartHermes

americanroyal89 said:


> I think that would work best with the regular juc. While I haven’t tried it that way, my sister in law had the thin juc before I bought mine and she said when she had the head close to her love the tail would get caught on things. But wearing it this way it doesn’t get caught. I just decided to wear it like this the entire time because I figured my love was going to get scratched anyway. So I’d rather have that than my juc getting caught on things lol. It’s a catch 22 I guess.


Oh, gotcha. I don't blame you, I would rather have a few scratches than worry about it getting caught on things.


----------



## cowluver123

Hi everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts were on stacking two thin LOVES vs one thick one thin? I currently have one thin in size 16, I have small hands ( pic attached) . Debating on whether to get another classic or a small to add to my stack! Also not sure what color to get. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Babsiegirl

cowluver123 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts were on stacking two thin LOVES vs one thick one thin? I currently have one thin in size 16, I have small hands ( pic attached) . Debating on whether to get another classic or a small to add to my stack! Also not sure what color to get. Any help would be appreciated!



I have two RG thin loves that I stack with a narrow diamond bangle between them and love it. I also have a regular size cuff, but I don’t stack with that one.


----------



## Summerof89

cowluver123 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts were on stacking two thin LOVES vs one thick one thin? I currently have one thin in size 16, I have small hands ( pic attached) . Debating on whether to get another classic or a small to add to my stack! Also not sure what color to get. Any help would be appreciated!


I vote for 1 thick 1 thin


----------



## Himeko057

cowluver123 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts were on stacking two thin LOVES vs one thick one thin? I currently have one thin in size 16, I have small hands ( pic attached) . Debating on whether to get another classic or a small to add to my stack! Also not sure what color to get. Any help would be appreciated!



I love the look of the classic and the small together. I have a classic now in RG and I hope to add a small in RG later. I think a classic will look great with your small with diamonds!


----------



## cowluver123

Himeko057 said:


> I love the look of the classic and the small together. I have a classic now in RG and I hope to add a small in RG later. I think a classic will look great with your small with diamonds!


Thanks for your input! I was hesitant on getting the classic because I'm scared its going to be too much of a statement -- should be more subdued than two classics though?


----------



## Himeko057

cowluver123 said:


> Thanks for your input! I was hesitant on getting the classic because I'm scared its going to be too much of a statement -- should be more subdued than two classics though?



I currently stack my classic with the small JUC. My ideal stack would be to add the small love and then I think I would be content. If you’re just stacking two, I don’t think a classic and a small would be too much for daily wear.


----------



## Tempo

My new love - two tone!


----------



## cowluver123

Tempo said:


> My new love - two tone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678464


Are those the small size loves? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tempo

cowluver123 said:


> Are those the small size loves? Looks gorgeous!


Thank you - no they are all regular size.


----------



## rileygirl

cowluver123 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering what your thoughts were on stacking two thin LOVES vs one thick one thin? I currently have one thin in size 16, I have small hands ( pic attached) . Debating on whether to get another classic or a small to add to my stack! Also not sure what color to get. Any help would be appreciated!


I have a thick and will be staying with a thin.  I donʻy like matchy match


----------



## missie1

I have both thin and classic and they are perfect combination.  Makes the stack more visually interesting imo.


----------



## Yk2366

I have regular YG and will be adding thin rose gold with diamond. Was at the store today


----------



## peach36

Got my first love bracelet yesterday, a rose gold thin version! Also got the rose gold wedding band to match. I loveee them paired with my tennis bracelet and eternity rings! My next addition to the stack will be the thin rose gold JUC, to put between the tennis bracelet and the love. Can't wait!!


----------



## sarahkim

keep getting surprises. new addition to the wrist, regular pink gold JUC. cant stop staring  

he snuck the JUC on my right hand sneakily at the store because I wear my JUC thin ring on my right hand and love wedding band on my left.. 

but i think i love having cartier bracelets on my left and my watch on my right. love that I can move the JUC unlike the love bracelet. alternate left and right depending on mood.


----------



## jimmie staton

sarahkim said:


> keep getting surprises. new addition to the wrist, regular pink gold JUC. cant stop staring
> 
> he snuck the JUC on my right hand sneakily at the store because I wear my JUC thin ring on my right hand and love wedding band on my left..
> 
> but i think i love having cartier bracelets on my left and my watch on my right. love that I can move the JUC unlike the love bracelet. alternate left and right depending on mood.


Congrats ! Enjoy !! Get more !!! LOL
"J!m"


----------



## lolakitten

sarahkim said:


> keep getting surprises. new addition to the wrist, regular pink gold JUC. cant stop staring
> 
> he snuck the JUC on my right hand sneakily at the store because I wear my JUC thin ring on my right hand and love wedding band on my left..
> 
> but i think i love having cartier bracelets on my left and my watch on my right. love that I can move the JUC unlike the love bracelet. alternate left and right depending on mood.


What size diamond is your Legers bracelet?


----------



## marzipanchen

love your stack! so simple and elegant. also wondering about the size of your legeres diamond?


----------



## sarahkim

it's the xs size  thanks, marzipanchen!



lolakitten said:


> What size diamond is your Legers bracelet?





marzipanchen said:


> love your stack! so simple and elegant. also wondering about the size of your legeres diamond?


----------



## jenayb

This past weekend....


----------



## U877035

jenaywins said:


> This past weekend....



hi. What brand are your shoes?


----------



## jenayb

U877035 said:


> hi. What brand are your shoes?



Here ya go!  

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-...dsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=white


----------



## Summerof89

How many regular loves do you guys think one can wear for a daily stack with one regular JUC with diamonds?


----------



## nicole0612

peach36 said:


> Got my first love bracelet yesterday, a rose gold thin version! Also got the rose gold wedding band to match. I loveee them paired with my tennis bracelet and eternity rings! My next addition to the stack will be the thin rose gold JUC, to put between the tennis bracelet and the love. Can't wait!!
> View attachment 4685644



This looks so pretty!!! Would you mind telling me what the total carat weight of your tennis bracelet is? And how many stones? I am looking to purchase a tennis bracelet to stack with my love, but of course I can’t check it out in person. 
Feel free to DM me if you don’t want to post publicly.
Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

To answer my own question, I realized I could try out my Love stacked with a Tiffany TB. I think this looks OK, so I was planning on looking for a bracelet with about 0.1 carats per stone, which I think is the same as the stone size of the Love. Please excuse the baby chairs in the background!


----------



## peach36

nicole0612 said:


> This looks so pretty!!! Would you mind telling me what the total carat weight of your tennis bracelet is? And how many stones? I am looking to purchase a tennis bracelet to stack with my love, but of course I can’t check it out in person.
> Feel free to DM me if you don’t want to post publicly.
> Thanks!


Thank you!  It's 4.5 carats and 6.5 inches long, 55 stones!


----------



## nicole0612

peach36 said:


> Thank you!  It's 4.5 carats and 6.5 inches long, 55 stones!



Thank you!!! It looks perfect!


----------



## inverved

My stack has changed over the last month, since I added a Love in PG.

This is my new daily stack (worn with my Vintage Alhambra (Onyx) pendant in YG, layered with my Sweet Alhambra pendant in RG):



This is my stack for post COVID-19 weekends and special occasions (lighting shows off the PG colour better in second photo because these photos were taken on a gloomy day):





The best part is that the diamond bracelets are the same circumference as the Love bracelets. Because of this new rainbow stack, I have pretty much sold (or am currently selling) all of my other bracelets.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I love your stack! How many carats are the diamond bracelets or are they bangles?


----------



## nicole0612

no_1_diva said:


> My stack has changed over the last month, since I added a Love in PG.
> 
> This is my new daily stack (worn with my Vintage Alhambra (Onyx) pendant in YG, layered with my Sweet Alhambra pendant in RG):
> View attachment 4700007
> 
> 
> This is my stack for post COVID-19 weekends and special occasions (lighting shows off the PG colour better in second photo because these photos were taken on a gloomy day):
> View attachment 4700011
> 
> View attachment 4700012
> 
> 
> The best part is that the diamond bracelets are the same circumference as the Love bracelets. Because of this new rainbow stack, I have pretty much sold (or am currently selling) all of my other bracelets.



This is so pretty!


----------



## inverved

Dancing Pandas said:


> I love your stack! How many carats are the diamond bracelets or are they bangles?



Thank you! 

The bangles are the same oval shape and size as my Loves (size 17). This is a big reason why I bought them. They are 18k WG, F colour, VS clarity and 0.70ct. tw. each.


----------



## U877035

no_1_diva said:


> My stack has changed over the last month, since I added a Love in PG.
> 
> This is my new daily stack (worn with my Vintage Alhambra (Onyx) pendant in YG, layered with my Sweet Alhambra pendant in RG):
> View attachment 4700007
> 
> 
> This is my stack for post COVID-19 weekends and special occasions (lighting shows off the PG colour better in second photo because these photos were taken on a gloomy day):
> View attachment 4700011
> 
> View attachment 4700012
> 
> 
> The best part is that the diamond bracelets are the same circumference as the Love bracelets. Because of this new rainbow stack, I have pretty much sold (or am currently selling) all of my other bracelets.





hi. Love your stack! Where are your diamonds bangle from? I have been looking for something like to stack!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

no_1_diva said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The bangles are the same oval shape and size as my Loves (size 17). This is a big reason why I bought them. They are 18k WG, F colour, VS clarity and 0.70ct. tw. each.



Thank you, thats so helpful. Will check out some Aussie stores for these.


----------



## inverved

U877035 said:


> hi. Love your stack! Where are your diamonds bangle from? I have been looking for something like to stack!





Dancing Pandas said:


> Thank you, thats so helpful. Will check out some Aussie stores for these.



Try Parade Jewellers in Sydney CBD or Diamond Elite in Chatswood. That's where I got both of mine from. It was a total coincidence that both stores had the exact same bracelet with the same double lock feature.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Thank you!! That is very helpful. Will check them out after this "lockdown" passes through. What a coincidence!


----------



## PoisedPose

Has anyone tried stacking a slightly larger bangle with their love bracelets? I'm looking at a 16.5cm bangle to stack with my size 16 love, but am worried that when worn together the other bangle might scratch my love . Does a 0.5 cm difference make a significant difference in terms of circumference?


----------



## PoisedPose

no_1_diva said:


> My stack has changed over the last month, since I added a Love in PG.
> 
> This is my new daily stack (worn with my Vintage Alhambra (Onyx) pendant in YG, layered with my Sweet Alhambra pendant in RG):
> View attachment 4700007
> 
> 
> This is my stack for post COVID-19 weekends and special occasions (lighting shows off the PG colour better in second photo because these photos were taken on a gloomy day):
> View attachment 4700011
> 
> View attachment 4700012
> 
> 
> The best part is that the diamond bracelets are the same circumference as the Love bracelets. Because of this new rainbow stack, I have pretty much sold (or am currently selling) all of my other bracelets.



Your stack is gorgeous!! I've been looking for similar diamond bangles for a long time, but no one seems to carry an exact 16cm version, unless it's made custom.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just added 2 thin loves for a new daily stack. I think this is it as far as love bracelets for me.


----------



## GoldFish8

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just added 2 thin loves for a new daily stack. I think this is it as far as love bracelets for me.


Love it!!!  You have a killer stack. It will bring you so much joy to look at these days. That’s what I do anyway,  Parade around my house with all my fav jewels while rocking my corona sweat pants.


----------



## munkeebag81

I like how you stacked the diamond rings between the love ring,  very pretty and subtle.   Maybe I ask where you purchased those from?







peach36 said:


> Got my first love bracelet yesterday, a rose gold thin version! Also got the rose gold wedding band to match. I loveee them paired with my tennis bracelet and eternity rings! My next addition to the stack will be the thin rose gold JUC, to put between the tennis bracelet and the love. Can't wait!!
> View attachment 4685644


----------



## SpicyTuna13

GoldFish8 said:


> Love it!!!  You have a killer stack. It will bring you so much joy to look at these days. That’s what I do anyway,  Parade around my house with all my fav jewels while rocking my corona sweat pants.



Thank you. I never imagined myself wearing 1 love bracelet let alone 4 love bracelets — but they are truly comfortable to wear 24/7. Surprisingly so.

Stay safe, and continue rocking those jewels and sweatpants! I know I certainly do.


----------



## peach36

munkeebag81 said:


> I like how you stacked the diamond rings between the love ring,  very pretty and subtle.   Maybe I ask where you purchased those from?


Thank you! I believe these are from ZoeLevJewelry on Etsy, and they're 0.16ct per ring


----------



## miznina

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just added 2 thin loves for a new daily stack. I think this is it as far as love bracelets for me.



They had babies [emoji173]️


----------



## miznina

Added a new diamond bangle to my loves today  Hoping it doesn’t make my loves look less somehow? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Having one other small diamond twist bangle made which I will post when it arrives and then maybe my stack is done [emoji39]


----------



## Love-Vintage

Here's my everyday stack. I usually wear three together but sometimes i wear just two (YG + WG) if i want to mix up with other fun bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GoldFish8

New fav


----------



## missisa07

GoldFish8 said:


> New fav


WOWWW!


----------



## GoldFish8

missisa07 said:


> WOWWW!


Thank you so much hun!


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> New fav



So gorgeous! The Bvlgari looks so edgy next to your loves. Do you still wear your WG (I’m forgetting if you have the WG rainbow or the WG diamond)?


----------



## nicole0612

Should I add WG diamond or WG rainbow next? I love the rainbow, but another multicolor might be too much. I also have an alternating diamond thin YG and regular YG, but don’t wear them as much lately, usually more with non-Cartier actually. I had been wearing more VCA bracelets in recent years, but with constant hand washing and disinfecting trusty Cartier is screwed back in place for the foreseeable future and I want to add something a little different next.







Here are some photos I found online of each option (not my photos). The huge stack doesn’t have both of them, but with the white gold alternating diamond it is easy to imagine what the white gold full diamond would look like next to the rainbow.




Once I have the next one, I may add back the thin alternating diamond in between if it looks nice.


----------



## south-of-france

.


----------



## GoldFish8

nicole0612 said:


> So gorgeous! The Bvlgari looks so edgy next to your loves. Do you still wear your WG (I’m forgetting if you have the WG rainbow or the WG diamond)?


Hi! Thank you! The serpenti has become my favorite piece of jewelry that I own... you have an amazing memory! I have a WG 4 diamond love. I only recently took it off (during lockdown) because for some reason I felt like it weighed heavy on me. I think wearing jewelry is very much a mood thing. Plus, i wanted to see if I missed it being off. I’ve been wanting to add a Pave love... (in the distant future lol) ... just wondered if I’d miss the WG.. i do..will be adding it back on shortly. I think the 4 diamonds look stunning with the rainbow. I also LOVE the rainbow WG.. so im no help. The only thing is, with two rainbows would you be missing the Cartier screw motif?


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi! Thank you! The serpenti has become my favorite piece of jewelry that I own... you have an amazing memory! I have a WG 4 diamond love. I only recently took it off (during lockdown) because for some reason I felt like it weighed heavy on me. I think wearing jewelry is very much a mood thing. Plus, i wanted to see if I missed it being off. I’ve been wanting to add a Pave love... (in the distant future lol) ... just wondered if I’d miss the WG.. i do..will be adding it back on shortly. I think the 4 diamonds look stunning with the rainbow. I also LOVE the rainbow WG.. so im no help. The only thing is, with two rainbows would you be missing the Cartier screw motif?



I know exactly what you mean! I find myself doing the same thing, especially now when I have time to burn and am looking for fun projects. Trying out new jewelry combos definitely fits that desire. 
I really love your set with YG and PG with diamonds and precious stones, and the flash of WG and diamonds does add something. Both are awesome looks, sometimes I like more diversity in my jewelry and a little bit of contrast in color to make each one stand out. Sometimes I prefer a more monochromatic stack of PG and YG for an elegant look.
I do think I would miss the screws with all stones...or at least I used to strongly think so, and that is why I held off on buying the full diamond. But I really want both the full diamond and have newly fallen for the WG rainbow. 
I wasn’t as interested in the WG rainbow before because I have the 3 diamond love ring in WG and absolutely hate how grey it became. I haven’t worn it in years. Then I got the rainbow love ring in WG as a total fluke (on vacation and wanted to get something) and I remembered how shiny and sparkly WG can be. My SA told me I could have the WG replated with rhodium if desired and that was a game changer because the WG looks nice only when it’s really white and shiny in my opinion. 
I would love the pave also, it’s the best of both worlds with screws and diamonds, but I doubt I have the discipline to limit other purchases to make that happen anytime soon!


----------



## nicole0612

I also think that being in this crisis has made me crave more fun and frivolous things. When I got back to normal work and things calm down, there is a fair chance that 2 rainbow bangles will be a bit too much cotton candy on a daily basis. I work in medicine so I have to look somewhat trustworthy


----------



## GoldFish8

nicole0612 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I find myself doing the same thing, especially now when I have time to burn and am looking for fun projects. Trying out new jewelry combos definitely fits that desire.
> I really love your set with YG and PG with diamonds and precious stones, and the flash of WG and diamonds does add something. Both are awesome looks, sometimes I like more diversity in my jewelry and a little bit of contrast in color to make each one stand out. Sometimes I prefer a more monochromatic stack of PG and YG for an elegant look.
> I do think I would miss the screws with all stones...or at least I used to strongly think so, and that is why I held off on buying the full diamond. But I really want both the full diamond and have newly fallen for the WG rainbow.
> I wasn’t as interested in the WG rainbow before because I have the 3 diamond love ring in WG and absolutely hate how grey it became. I haven’t worn it in years. Then I got the rainbow love ring in WG as a total fluke (on vacation and wanted to get something) and I remembered how shiny and sparkly WG can be. My SA told me I could have the WG replated with rhodium if desired and that was a game changer because the WG looks nice only when it’s really white and shiny in my opinion.
> I would love the pave also, it’s the best of both worlds with screws and diamonds, but I doubt I have the discipline to limit other purchases to make that happen anytime soon!


Hi!! WSounds like you really want the 10 diamond.. I would stick with that!! But it also sounds like the WG is a no no for you. Even if you can replate it, I don’t think you can do it frequently because in order to replate it they have to buff it smooth (removing some gold) ... for what it’s worth, my WG 4 diamond hasn’t really turned grey at all... to be honest, I am kinda annoyed lol.. I wanted it to be a little darker for more contrast  

I think you should definitely buy what you think you will love/use 1-2 years from now... once this is over will you still love the Cartier stack? I’ve bought so many jewelry pieces and unfortunately some
End up being very expensive mistakes. Im trying to be really good and really careful with my purchases going forward.. I really want that pave... gonna have to save for awhile. But it will be worth it!!


----------



## megs0927

Stunning!!! 


GoldFish8 said:


> New fav


----------



## odette57

GoldFish8 said:


> New fav


This is so gorgeous!!


----------



## odette57

I posted this in the rainbow bracelet thread but cross posting here for advice.  
I am debating what rainbow to get and wanted to ask for your help.
My daily current stack has the wg classic love and wg Juste un clou regular. The third stack is always the wildcard, I would sometimes put in my hermes CDC rose gold or clic (mostly rose gold) or a tennis bracelet or whatever it is I feel like for the day.
I am considering getting either a pink gold rainbow or a white gold rainbow. What do you guys think?
Also, how similar is the cartier pink gold to hermes rose gold? Thank you!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

odette57 said:


> I posted this in the rainbow bracelet thread but cross posting here for advice.
> I am debating what rainbow to get and wanted to ask for your help.
> My daily current stack has the wg classic love and wg Juste un clou regular. The third stack is always the wildcard, I would sometimes put in my hermes CDC rose gold or clic (mostly rose gold) or a tennis bracelet or whatever it is I feel like for the day.
> I am considering getting either a pink gold rainbow or a white gold rainbow. What do you guys think?
> Also, how similar is the cartier pink gold to hermes rose gold? Thank you!



white gold rainbow


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi!! WSounds like you really want the 10 diamond.. I would stick with that!! But it also sounds like the WG is a no no for you. Even if you can replate it, I don’t think you can do it frequently because in order to replate it they have to buff it smooth (removing some gold) ... for what it’s worth, my WG 4 diamond hasn’t really turned grey at all... to be honest, I am kinda annoyed lol.. I wanted it to be a little darker for more contrast
> 
> I think you should definitely buy what you think you will love/use 1-2 years from now... once this is over will you still love the Cartier stack? I’ve bought so many jewelry pieces and unfortunately some
> End up being very expensive mistakes. Im trying to be really good and really careful with my purchases going forward.. I really want that pave... gonna have to save for awhile. But it will be worth it!!



Really sound advice, thank you! I always need a reminder that I should wait a little bit before jumping on a purchase, especially as shops are opening up again. I have made some expensive mistakes as well!


----------



## GoldFish8

odette57 said:


> This is so gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## GoldFish8

odette57 said:


> I posted this in the rainbow bracelet thread but cross posting here for advice.
> I am debating what rainbow to get and wanted to ask for your help.
> My daily current stack has the wg classic love and wg Juste un clou regular. The third stack is always the wildcard, I would sometimes put in my hermes CDC rose gold or clic (mostly rose gold) or a tennis bracelet or whatever it is I feel like for the day.
> I am considering getting either a pink gold rainbow or a white gold rainbow. What do you guys think?
> Also, how similar is the cartier pink gold to hermes rose gold? Thank you!


Both would be stunning!! One thing to consider is, your WG classic (no diamonds right?) is not rhodium plated and the WG rainbow is, so there would be a some difference in tone for the WG there. Which could be nice too. Just depends on what you want. I personally also love WG with the rose gold rainbow. But I much prefer the stones in the WG rainbow. 

I think Cartier’s RG is not as pink as hermes RG.


----------



## nicole0612

GoldFish8 said:


> Both would be stunning!! One thing to consider is, your WG classic (no diamonds right?) is not rhodium plated and the WG rainbow is, so there would be a some difference in tone for the WG there. Which could be nice too. Just depends on what you want. I personally also love WG with the rose gold rainbow. But I much prefer the stones in the WG rainbow.
> 
> I think Cartier’s RG is not as pink as hermes RG.





odette57 said:


> I posted this in the rainbow bracelet thread but cross posting here for advice.
> I am debating what rainbow to get and wanted to ask for your help.
> My daily current stack has the wg classic love and wg Juste un clou regular. The third stack is always the wildcard, I would sometimes put in my hermes CDC rose gold or clic (mostly rose gold) or a tennis bracelet or whatever it is I feel like for the day.
> I am considering getting either a pink gold rainbow or a white gold rainbow. What do you guys think?
> Also, how similar is the cartier pink gold to hermes rose gold? Thank you!



The other thing to thing about with the WG rainbow is that with the ring at least I tend to get dust under the clearish/lightest stone and I notice it more than with the YG or PH rainbow for sure. It would probably be way less of an issue with the bracelet though, because it is easier to keep spotlessly clean.


----------



## msllbl

WG as a set with your other WG pieces. While Cartier pink gold is a little lighter than Hermes rose gold its not too much of a different in my opinion but my comparison is between a pink gold ring to a rose gold bracelet. More metal of pink gold on a bracelet may show more of a contrast/difference but I don’t have a Cartier pink gold bracelet for comparison... Here’s a pic of a Cartier pink gold ring next to an Hermes rose gold Clic H bracelet next to a Kelly dog bracelet in yellow gold. The rose gold and pink gold pieces look almost similar with each other if I didn’t add the yellow gold, but there is a slight difference where the rose gold is a tad warmer than pink gold. Hope that helps.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Gosh.  I love that Kelly dog bracelet.  If it comes in a warmer pink, I am grabbing one.


----------



## odette57

GoldFish8 said:


> Both would be stunning!! One thing to consider is, your WG classic (no diamonds right?) is not rhodium plated and the WG rainbow is, so there would be a some difference in tone for the WG there. Which could be nice too. Just depends on what you want. I personally also love WG with the rose gold rainbow. But I much prefer the stones in the WG rainbow.
> 
> I think Cartier’s RG is not as pink as hermes RG.


Thank you for the response! Good to know about the rainbow wg being rhodium plated. Actually even between my love and JUC, the wg shade is different, but no biggie. I agree too about the stones in the wg, I’m all set to get the wg rainbow but my husband was the devil’s advocate and said maybe I can go for variety. Which actually makes sense too. Now I’m torn and can’t even try both in the store.


----------



## odette57

msllbl said:


> WG as a set with your other WG pieces. While Cartier pink gold is a little lighter than Hermes rose gold its not too much of a different in my opinion but my comparison is between a pink gold ring to a rose gold bracelet. More metal of pink gold on a bracelet may show more of a contrast/difference but I don’t have a Cartier pink gold bracelet for comparison... Here’s a pic of a Cartier pink gold ring next to an Hermes rose gold Clic H bracelet next to a Kelly dog bracelet in yellow gold. The rose gold and pink gold pieces look almost similar with each other if I didn’t add the yellow gold, but there is a slight difference where the rose gold is a tad warmer than pink gold. Hope that helps.


Thank you for the comparison photos! Super helpful. You are right, you won’t see the difference unless mixed with another color. I’m leaning towards white gold, the only reason that I am considering pink gold is for variety. And I think the Hermes rose gold looks good on my skin tone too.


----------



## bisousx

msllbl said:


> WG as a set with your other WG pieces. While Cartier pink gold is a little lighter than Hermes rose gold its not too much of a different in my opinion but my comparison is between a pink gold ring to a rose gold bracelet. More metal of pink gold on a bracelet may show more of a contrast/difference but I don’t have a Cartier pink gold bracelet for comparison... Here’s a pic of a Cartier pink gold ring next to an Hermes rose gold Clic H bracelet next to a Kelly dog bracelet in yellow gold. The rose gold and pink gold pieces look almost similar with each other if I didn’t add the yellow gold, but there is a slight difference where the rose gold is a tad warmer than pink gold. Hope that helps.




Loove the Kelly dog bracelet! What color pink is it?


----------



## msllbl

odette57 said:


> Thank you for the comparison photos! Super helpful. You are right, you won’t see the difference unless mixed with another color. I’m leaning towards white gold, the only reason that I am considering pink gold is for variety. And I think the Hermes rose gold looks good on my skin tone too.



Variety is also a very good reason to and then you can enjoy both colors/sets and/or interchange pieces on each of your arms if you wanted to, too!  I think the arm candies of these people may be good to explore to help visualize if its the look you want to go for until the stores open


----------



## msllbl

bisousx said:


> Loove the Kelly dog bracelet! What color pink is it?



The color is just “Pink” and I saw that it is also currently available on the US Hermes website: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-dog-bracelet-H078843CC5PT3/


----------



## miznina

Just added my final diamond twist bangle to my stack JUC is the last thing on my wish list (is a couple years off!) [emoji4]


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Dancing Pandas

I have the classic love and thinking of getting the small love.

If i was to stack them, would they sit flush? Im not concerned about the circles not aligning. More that one may sit higher than the other if its on the wrist, if that makes sense.


----------



## Grande Latte

Dancing Pandas said:


> I have the classic love and thinking of getting the small love.
> 
> If i was to stack them, would they sit flush? Im not concerned about the circles not aligning. More that one may sit higher than the other if its on the wrist, if that makes sense.



You don't have to worry about that. If you get two of the same sizes, they will stack perfectly.


----------



## lswvivien

all in the small versions


----------



## swiss-miss

For those who have both the love and juc... does anyone have the juc 2 sizes smaller than the love?? I just bought the juc in size 16 (love is in 17) but it feels a bit loose. However, I like that they look similar in size. Would the juc slide under the love if I got it in size 15? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## missie1

Dancing Pandas said:


> I have the classic love and thinking of getting the small love.
> 
> If i was to stack them, would they sit flush? Im not concerned about the circles not aligning. More that one may sit higher than the other if its on the wrist, if that makes sense.


They will sit flush as long as you get same size


----------



## Dancing Pandas

missie1 said:


> They will sit flush as long as you get same size



Thank you! I was worried if i buy one second hand and its a few years old, it wont stack properly


----------



## chocolateolive

missie1 said:


> They will sit flush as long as you get same size


Is this a definite? I also posted this in another thread but I tried on a friend’s love bracelet that was also a size 16 and it was just the slightest bit larger. 

I had just assumed cartier jewelers/factories might make them in slightly different sizes since aren’t they all made by hand? Or is that completely false?


----------



## missie1

chocolateolive said:


> Is this a definite? I also posted this in another thread but I tried on a friend’s love bracelet that was also a size 16 and it was just the slightest bit larger.
> 
> I had just assumed cartier jewelers/factories might make them in slightly different sizes since aren’t they all made by hand? Or is that completely false?


My regular and thin are both size 17 and they sit flush and align perfectly.  My thin does seem to be looser than my regular but it’s a minuet difference that doesn’t impact how the two bracelets lay together


----------



## missie1

Dancing Pandas said:


> Thank you! I was worried if i buy one second hand and its a few years old, it wont stack properly


 They will stack properly.  Here is a pic to show how mine align .  Which color are you leaning towards adding?


----------



## rileygirl

Added a thin Love with diamonds today. I am so in love!


----------



## Cclover2013

Put all three on today for fun but normally I do one thin love and my classic love together with my Apple Watch on my other hand for everyday. If I’m going out I’ll wear my classic love with my classic juc on one wrist and my two thin loves on the other wrist ❤️


----------



## miznina

Stacked on lots today [emoji847]


----------



## avcbob

miznina said:


> Stacked on lots today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746813
> View attachment 4746814


Nina - That is a BEAUTIFUL stack!!!!


----------



## miznina

avcbob said:


> Nina - That is a BEAUTIFUL stack!!!!


Nawww thanks Bob x


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much!!


Hi GoldFish8 what kind leather is the last Kelly in your userphoto made of? thank you


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi GoldFish8 what kind leather is the last Kelly in your userphoto made of? thank you


Hi hun! The k35 is box leather, The k28 Is togo, and the k25 is epsom.

hope that helps!


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi hun! The k35 is box leather, The k28 Is togo, and the k25 is epsom.
> 
> hope that helps!


Thanks!!


----------



## forestrays

RG Small Love (size 15) with RG Small JUC (size 15) 

I was originally planning to get the love in size 16 because of my JUC but it was just too big on me. The size differences was a bit annoying at first but I found that putting the nail head against the love helped a lot. It does still go over my love sometimes but not as much as before. 

I also managed to find a thin sterling silver cuff which makes the size difference less visible imo. Also helps with the banging!


----------



## scheurin

beautiful stack


----------



## forestrays

scheurin said:


> beautiful stack


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi hun! The k35 is box leather, The k28 Is togo, and the k25 is epsom.
> 
> hope that helps!


Hi Dear, Yes this helps. Thanks again.


----------



## anna2b2

I decided to add a JUC to my love bracelet I'm wondering if you think the diamond JUC is worth it? In my head, I can't seem to justify the extra 5k, but I see quite a lot of JUC with diamonds in this thread so it makes me wonder if I should just go for it. Has anyone regretted the regular JUC and wished they got the diamond one?


----------



## fluffypants

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4799963
> 
> 
> RG Small Love (size 15) with RG Small JUC (size 15)
> 
> I was originally planning to get the love in size 16 because of my JUC but it was just too big on me. The size differences was a bit annoying at first but I found that putting the nail head against the love helped a lot. It does still go over my love sometimes but not as much as before.
> 
> I also managed to find a thin sterling silver cuff which makes the size difference less visible imo. Also helps with the banging!



Beautiful stack! Where did you find the thin silver cuff? Thank you!


----------



## forestrays

fluffypants said:


> Beautiful stack! Where did you find the thin silver cuff? Thank you!



Thank you! 

The cuff is from Sarah & Sebastian here: https://www.sarahandsebastian.com/collections/cuffs-bangles/products/bold-liberty-cuff-silver


----------



## Chaton

anna2b2 said:


> I decided to add a JUC to my love bracelet I'm wondering if you think the diamond JUC is worth it? In my head, I can't seem to justify the extra 5k, but I see quite a lot of JUC with diamonds in this thread so it makes me wonder if I should just go for it. Has anyone regretted the regular JUC and wished they got the diamond one?



To me, this debate is like comparing the plain classic Love to the one with 4 diamonds as the price difference is nearly the same.  I recently got the 4 diamond Love and am so glad I got it.  I think the diamonds make a difference.  I think if you are even debating between the two, then you probably just really want the one with diamonds but only the price is holding you back.  If you are able to afford it, you should go for it so you don't regret it.

Being that I only prefer the diamond JUC, it's a no brainer for me.  I am not a fan of the nail concept but if I went for it, without question I would go for the diamonds to contrast the harshness of a "nail".  I think the fact that Cartier makes bracelets that are completely unisex is ingenious.  I see males going for the plain, and I like the idea of women having the ones with diamonds to set them apart.

Having said all that, I think the diamonds are worth it!


----------



## bisousx

anna2b2 said:


> I decided to add a JUC to my love bracelet I'm wondering if you think the diamond JUC is worth it? In my head, I can't seem to justify the extra 5k, but I see quite a lot of JUC with diamonds in this thread so it makes me wonder if I should just go for it. Has anyone regretted the regular JUC and wished they got the diamond one?



I follow a lady on IG (xoxo__jess) who says she regretted getting diamond loves and JUC, and missed her gold only pieces. Diamonds may not be for everyone. 

I personally like a little sparkle and don’t feel like the 4 diamond is too blinged out for casual wear. I also placed an order for the new slim JUC with diamond tips but will need to see it IRL to determine if it’s a keeper.


----------



## Yum mum

I am debating about getting the four diamond love or the classic. 

I had my heart set on getting the four diamond love but have been comparing photos of peoples wrists with the bracelets on but I think the one that draws my attention the most is the classic look. 

I currently own the thin love with 6 diamonds but I keep thinking perhaps I should have bought the plain thin one. I think I like the clean look of the plain one.  Sometimes though I see the little bling on the diamonds and that makes me smile. 

I don’t know whether I should get the 4 diamond one because I read that some people regret not getting that one vs the classic. 

Do you think that I would regret one way or another and just end up with a whole collection of love bracelets just because they all look good!? 

I don’t like the look of multiple bracelets stacked up together on myself. I would at most have just three bracelets stacked together. 

I also own the thin juc without diamonds but for the juc I definitely love the new diamond thin version that is or has come out. I sometimes wear it together with my thin love. 

Opinions please much appreciated.


----------



## anna2b2

Chaton said:


> To me, this debate is like comparing the plain classic Love to the one with 4 diamonds as the price difference is nearly the same.  I recently got the 4 diamond Love and am so glad I got it.  I think the diamonds make a difference.  I think if you are even debating between the two, then you probably just really want the one with diamonds but only the price is holding you back.  If you are able to afford it, you should go for it so you don't regret it.
> 
> Being that I only prefer the diamond JUC, it's a no brainer for me.  I am not a fan of the nail concept but if I went for it, without question I would go for the diamonds to contrast the harshness of a "nail".  I think the fact that Cartier makes bracelets that are completely unisex is ingenious.  I see males going for the plain, and I like the idea of women having the ones with diamonds to set them apart.
> 
> Having said all that, I think the diamonds are worth it!


You are absolutely right - the only thing stopping me from the diamond one is the price. I have enough money in my "frivolous spending" account so I can buy it, but I've never bought one luxury item that costs 5 digits (not counting car), so it's a tough pill to swallow so to say lol I have a boutique appointment in a couple of weeks so I will definitely try on both the regular and diamond versions. Hoping not to love the diamond, but I'm sure I will!


----------



## Tempo

Double stack!


----------



## Chaton

Wowzer!  You are so fortunate to have the 6 diamond Love (as well as all those other Loves!!)!  I wished they didn't discontinue the 6 diamond one as I think they are more well-balanced than the 4 diamond one.  My favorite stack that you have posted is the two paves together - WOWZER!!


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> Double stack!
> 
> View attachment 4822867


WOW-WOW-WOW!!! I see even 3 stacks here. And although I count $200k of bracelets I would guess the real money stack is the one on your finger, isn‘t it?


----------



## Tempo

Chaton said:


> Wowzer!  You are so fortunate to have the 6 diamond Love (as well as all those other Loves!!)!  I wished they didn't discontinue the 6 diamond one as I think they are more well-balanced than the 4 diamond one.  My favorite stack that you have posted is the two paves together - WOWZER!!
> [/QUOTE


Thank you! I absolutely agree with you. The 6 diamond version looks way nicer than the one with only 4. That is maybe the reason why they are so hard to find. Unfortunately I have it in one size only (I use different  sizes, depending where exactly I want to place the bracelet on my arm). I would buy every single one I come across!


----------



## Tempo

early bird said:


> WOW-WOW-WOW!!! I see even 3 stacks here. And although I count $200k of bracelets I would guess the real money stack is the one on your finger, isn‘t it?


Darling, money isn‘t everything. The real value of jewelry is the emotions associated with them. The moment of surprise, the amount of love that comes with them, the memories that are triggered by them. Yes and on top of that, there might be something like the pride in owning them.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

anna2b2 said:


> I decided to add a JUC to my love bracelet I'm wondering if you think the diamond JUC is worth it? In my head, I can't seem to justify the extra 5k, but I see quite a lot of JUC with diamonds in this thread so it makes me wonder if I should just go for it. Has anyone regretted the regular JUC and wished they got the diamond one?


I am thinking about the SM JUC and was between waiting for the one with the diamonds or getting the regular gold. I think I might buy the regular gold and then buy a diamond tennis bracelet to add to the stack. This way I can choose to not wear the diamonds for a more casual look. Just another idea...too many options!


----------



## XCCX

Today’s stack with my most recent purchase, the 4 diamond love bracelet in YG!


----------



## Fem1014

Finally added the thin 10 diamond love to my stack. I’m dreaming of adding the pave but I’ll need to hit lotto first.


----------



## scheurin

This is the thin?


----------



## Fem1014

The 10 diamond yes, the pave no.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Fem1014 said:


> Finally added the thin 10 diamond love to my stack. I’m dreaming of adding the pave but I’ll need to hit lotto first.
> 
> View attachment 4834851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834852


Is the JUC the old lock?


----------



## Fem1014

No. I just purchased a few months back.


----------



## Blux88

Hi. I need some advice. I’m planning to get a small YG love bracelet to stack with my small YG JUC. The question is, diamonds or no diamonds for the small love? Thank you in advance.


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> Darling, money isn‘t everything. The real value of jewelry is the emotions associated with them. The moment of surprise, the amount of love that comes with them, the memories that are triggered by them. Yes and on top of that, there might be something like the pride in owning them.


Sorry! I didn't mean to offend you. I‘d just like to know how much these huge diamond rings really cost. It's not that easy to figure that out. In the jewelers' windows they have no price tag, if you find one on internet it says price on request and even here in the TPF it seems to be an unwritten rule to ask about prices.


----------



## Grande Latte

Blux88 said:


> Hi. I need some advice. I’m planning to get a small YG love bracelet to stack with my small YG JUC. The question is, diamonds or no diamonds for the small love? Thank you in advance.



Diamonds. It's nice to stack some bling with plain ones. It's very chic.


----------



## Tempo

early bird said:


> Sorry! I didn't mean to offend you. I‘d just like to know how much these huge diamond rings really cost. It's not that easy to figure that out. In the jewelers' windows they have no price tag, if you find one on internet it says price on request and even here in the TPF it seems to be an unwritten rule to ask about prices.


Don’t worry, I am not offended. But even if I wanted to, I couldn't answer your question, my husband never told me how much he spent. When I asked, he told me that the price was about the same as a car. Which car? He smiled and said a nice car. I don‘t know what you would call to be a nice car, but maybe this answer will help you in your estimation.


----------



## dolly_55

mai192 said:


> Today I tried the small JUC 15 and unfortunately it went right over my regular love bracelet (size 15).The SA doesn’t believe that Cartier will come out with size 14. Who knows. Maybe in a couple of years. I got a 3mm David Yurman in XS instead. I love it.



So pretty! My Love is a also a size 15 and I’m thinking of adding this DY piece to stack with my Love and small JUC. Do you wear the DY 24/7 with your Love and have any issues?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Tempo said:


> Darling, money isn‘t everything. The real value of jewelry is the emotions associated with them. The moment of surprise, the amount of love that comes with them, the memories that are triggered by them. Yes and on top of that, there might be something like the pride in owning them.


Very well put, Tempo!


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Double stack!
> 
> View attachment 4822867


OMG I skip for few weeks and you post this.  I’m loving the stacks.


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> OMG I skip for few weeks and you post this.  I’m loving the stacks.


Hi missie, haven't heard from you for quite a while. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Hi missie, haven't heard from you for quite a while. I'm glad you like them.


I’ve been mia but I’m back now lol They are fabulous.  You have the most amazing variations and your stacks are so luxe.  Keep them coming


----------



## missie1

Here is my YG thin and reg loves stacked with my new diamond bangle. I want to add another diamond bangle.  Maybe for Christmas.


----------



## scheurin

The lower stack is just beautiful


----------



## missie1

scheurin said:


> The lower stack is just beautiful


Thanks. I was playing around with that one


----------



## cartier

Today’s stack!


----------



## dolly_55

Stacking my new David Yurman with my Love and small JUC. Is it just me or does anyone else like to stack in 3’s?


----------



## Katrina S Revilles

My stack today


----------



## NurseAnn

missie1 said:


> Here is my YG thin and reg loves stacked with my new diamond bangle. I want to add another diamond bangle.  Maybe for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 4844638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844640



Your diamond bangle is stunning!  I love the proportions of it next to your love!!!  Would you mind sharing the tcw and where you bought it?  I’ve been dreaming of adding one to my stack.


----------



## missie1

NurseAnn said:


> Your diamond bangle is stunning!  I love the proportions of it next to your love!!!  Would you mind sharing the tcw and where you bought it?  I’ve been dreaming of adding one to my stack.


Thanks so much.  I got it custom from IDJ jewelry.  It’s 3.60 tcw.  It has 18 .20 pointers.  You can request the point size stones you want.  Make sure to tell them you want pricescope quality stones.  It took about 7 weeks to complete


----------



## NurseAnn

missie1 said:


> Thanks so much.  I got it custom from IDJ jewelry.  It’s 3.60 tcw.  It has 18 .20 pointers.  You can request the point size stones you want.  Make sure to tell them you want pricescope quality stones.  It took about 7 weeks to complete




Thank you so much!  Your bracelet is so beautiful.


----------



## GeauxTigers85

Would someone be able to tell me if this is an authentic DY bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## jaskg144

miznina said:


> Stacked on lots today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746813
> View attachment 4746814



WOW   gorgeous stack. Would you mind sharing where your two twisted gold/diamond bangles are from? They are absolutely amazing! x


----------



## staceyjan

Tempo said:


> Double stack!
> 
> View attachment 4822867


This just takes my breath away!  Either wrist would be my dream stack.


----------



## Tempo

staceyjan said:


> This just takes my breath away!  Either wrist would be my dream stack.


I'm glad you like them but please start breathing again (lol)!


----------



## nicole0612

Random stack, diamond love with VCA pave Philippine bracelet.


----------



## Kaseygisele

Cartier stack update, along with other Tiffany & Gucci bracelets! Thinking of adding a small gold JUC at the top next to my Gucci motif piece...thoughts?


----------



## lilpikachu

Kaseygisele said:


> Cartier stack update, along with other Tiffany & Gucci bracelets! Thinking of adding a small gold JUC at the top next to my Gucci motif piece...thoughts?
> View attachment 4913353


I think you should go for the regular JUC - the thin JUC might look too small/get lost amongst all your other bracelets


----------



## Kaseygisele

lilpikachu said:


> I think you should go for the regular JUC - the thin JUC might look too small/get lost amongst all your other bracelets


Actually, I’ve already tried on the big JUC and as it’s only available in size 15, it overlaps with my other bracelets which is so annoying as my other bracelets are in size 15 and the juc runs a bit larger in size. I think Cartier is launching a small size 14 juc next year hence why I’m interested!


----------



## lilpikachu

Kaseygisele said:


> Actually, I’ve already tried on the big JUC and as it’s only available in size 15, it overlaps with my other bracelets which is so annoying as my other bracelets are in size 15 and the juc runs a bit larger in size. I think Cartier is launching a small size 14 juc next year hence why I’m interested!


Your wrist is tiny! Hopefully Cartier launch the size 14 JUC soon!


----------



## Kaseygisele

lilpikachu said:


> Your wrist is tiny! Hopefully Cartier launch the size 14 JUC soon!


YESS! Honestly can't wait!


----------



## cilla1031

miznina said:


> Just added my final diamond twist bangle to my stack JUC is the last thing on my wish list (is a couple years off!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727921


Where are the twist bangles from? Gorg!


----------



## londongal2009

This may be a silly question, but I’m about to get the thin JUC to stack to my regular Love, and I was wondering if there is a ‘correct’ way to wear the JUC (with the nail facing up or down)? I want the JUC above the Love. 
TIA!


----------



## goldengirl123

londongal2009 said:


> This may be a silly question, but I’m about to get the thin JUC to stack to my regular Love, and I was wondering if there is a ‘correct’ way to wear the JUC (with the nail facing up or down)? I want the JUC above the Love.
> TIA!


No “correct” way.  I wear mine with the nail head touching the LOVE.


----------



## americanroyal89

londongal2009 said:


> This may be a silly question, but I’m about to get the thin JUC to stack to my regular Love, and I was wondering if there is a ‘correct’ way to wear the JUC (with the nail facing up or down)? I want the JUC above the Love.
> TIA!



Nope, there is no correct way. Go with what feels right for you. I wear mine so that the tail is towards the love. I tried it the other way around and the juc kept getting caught on things. Hasn’t happened since I started wearing it this way.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

White pave is my newest addition. Thought having a single one white will add variety and jazz the stack up a little more.


----------



## andforpoise

Kaseygisele said:


> Actually, I’ve already tried on the big JUC and as it’s only available in size 15, it overlaps with my other bracelets which is so annoying as my other bracelets are in size 15 and the juc runs a bit larger in size. I think Cartier is launching a small size 14 juc next year hence why I’m interested!


A size 14 would be amazing!!


----------



## scheurin

londongal2009 said:


> This may be a silly question, but I’m about to get the thin JUC to stack to my regular Love, and I was wondering if there is a ‘correct’ way to wear the JUC (with the nail facing up or down)? I want the JUC above the Love.



Hmmm, I wouldn't place a thin JUC next to a reg Love. Moreover, both my SAs warned me there will be massive scratching ... which I did not see so far - I have a reg JUC and *a few* Loves. 

To your question there is no correct way. Either the head scratches the Love or the nail will move across the Love(s) which is not ideal in both ways. Moved my JUC over to the left but if you buy just a small it will look lonely.

Don't hesitate to buy what you feel like but I have my doubts here.


----------



## americanroyal89

Yea. I stopped caring about the scratches lol. They will happen regardless. So I ended up just choosing what I liked the look of more rather than considering scratches. I may be in the minority with that mindset though. But I figured it’s going to get scratched no matter what I do. May as well have my juc add to the patina. Plus the thin juc doesn’t create as deep if scratches as the full-size counterpart. 

Really you can’t go wrong any way you decide


----------



## goodcrush

Elegantlytwist said:


> White pave is my newest addition. Thought having a single one white will add variety and jazz the stack up a little more.


 This is lovely! Are your loves all the same size?


----------



## JOJA

americanroyal89 said:


> Yea. I stopped caring about the scratches lol. They will happen regardless. So I ended up just choosing what I liked the look of more rather than considering scratches. I may be in the minority with that mindset though. But I figured it’s going to get scratched no matter what I do. May as well have my juc add to the patina. Plus the thin juc doesn’t create as deep if scratches as the full-size counterpart.
> 
> Really you can’t go wrong any way you decide


This ~ 100%.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

goodcrush said:


> This is lovely! Are your loves all the same size?


I thought I could get away with the size difference! Haha. The white pave is a size up so it’s size 16. The rest are all 15 including the slim juc


----------



## Mauvaise

My first stack.  I’ve had the RG small Love since Feb.  for Christmas my husband bought the bracelet in front.  Also RG, not branded - it’s from our local jewelry store and I love it. It goes so perfectly with the love, like it was made to stack with it.  I feel I need one more piece to complete my stack.  I’m thinking a second RG small Love or a small RG JUC.


----------



## Yodabest

Mauvaise said:


> My first stack.  I’ve had the RG small Love since Feb.  for Christmas my husband bought the bracelet in front.  Also RG, not branded - it’s from our local jewelry store and I love it. It goes so perfectly with the love, like it was made to stack with it.  I feel I need one more piece to complete my stack.  I’m thinking a second RG small Love or a small RG JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938682



I love your new bracelet, it’s beautiful!


----------



## twitspie

My stack at the mo, love stacking!


----------



## engrgurluw

Just scored a YG Love cuff to add to my stack! Haven’t taken the plastic off yet! I feel like the Love cuff is so underrated, its the classic look, convenient, and less $$. Paired it with my YG thin JUC and a tennis bracelet. 

My wrist measures 15. Thin JUC is size 16. Love cuff is size 17.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

YG love cuff with diamond, WG love cuff with diamond, mixed with a few favorite VCA pieces. Both cuffs size 16.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday.


----------



## Tote Ali

goldengirl123 said:


> No “correct” way.  I wear mine with the nail head touching the LOVE.


Have you found it dents the nail head at all?


----------



## goldengirl123

Tote Ali said:


> Have you found it dents the nail head at all?


Not that I can tell? Certainly not enough to stop me from wearing it and enjoying it  for what it’s worth, I’ve worn them basically 24/7 for over 5 years.


----------



## wenlet

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday.



I love your ring!! What’s the other gold bangle you’re wearing? It’s so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

wenlet said:


> I love your ring!! What’s the other gold bangle you’re wearing? It’s so pretty!


Thank you.  The gold bracelet is Roberto Coin.  He makes some lovely pieces, imo.


----------



## missie1

sunshinesmilee said:


> YG love cuff with diamond, WG love cuff with diamond, mixed with a few favorite VCA pieces. Both cuffs size 16.
> 
> View attachment 4939085


Love this mix.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

missie1 said:


> Love this mix.


Thank you!


----------



## americanroyal89

Testing out a new stack. My T bracelet is usually on the other wrist.
I’m unsure about this combo, but it’s fun to try and test things out. TBD on if I move the T back over lol


----------



## jaskg144

americanroyal89 said:


> Testing out a new stack. My T bracelet is usually on the other wrist.
> I’m unsure about this combo, but it’s fun to try and test things out. TBD on if I move the T back over lol
> 
> View attachment 4966342



I think that looks really good!!! RG looks amazing on your skin


----------



## scheurin

Cool idea. Also prevents the JUC scratching the Love.


----------



## americanroyal89

jasmynh1 said:


> I think that looks really good!!! RG looks amazing on your skin


Thank you! I adore rose gold, so it’s nice to know it looks good on me 

And thanks! I think I will keep it on for a few more days to get a better feel for it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

americanroyal89 said:


> Testing out a new stack. My T bracelet is usually on the other wrist.
> I’m unsure about this combo, but it’s fun to try and test things out. TBD on if I move the T back over lol
> 
> View attachment 4966342


Rose gold looks so good on you! You can also try flipping the JUC where the nailhead is against the Tiffany bracelet.


----------



## americanroyal89

Violet Bleu said:


> Rose gold looks so good on you! You can also try flipping the JUC where the nailhead is against the Tiffany bracelet.


I originally had my JUC that way, but I snagged so many sweaters lol. The nail tail facing the other bracelets is definitely more knitwear friendly haha


----------



## Violet Bleu

americanroyal89 said:


> I originally had my JUC that way, but I snagged so many sweaters lol. The nail tail facing the other bracelets is definitely more knitwear friendly haha


That’s a really good point! Happens to me too sometimes as I tend to wear it that way lol! It looks good regardless!


----------



## americanroyal89

Violet Bleu said:


> That’s a really good point! Happens to me too sometimes as I tend to wear it that way lol! It looks good regardless!


Thank you!


----------



## Guilloche

My stack 
YG 4 diamond regular love bracelet 
5 motif VCA YG Guilloche bracelet


----------



## missie1

americanroyal89 said:


> Testing out a new stack. My T bracelet is usually on the other wrist.
> I’m unsure about this combo, but it’s fun to try and test things out. TBD on if I move the T back over lol
> 
> View attachment 4966342


I love this.  The link gives it a bit of personality.


----------



## missie1

The 


Guilloche said:


> My stack
> YG 4 diamond regular love bracelet
> 5 motif VCA YG Guilloche bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969114
> 
> [/QUOTE
> This is beautiful and so so classy.


----------



## Guilloche

missie1 said:


> The


Thank you so so much!


----------



## XCCX

This stack represents me, neutral, symmetrical and matching lol


----------



## Reenalafalot

Guilloche said:


> My stack
> YG 4 diamond regular love bracelet
> 5 motif VCA YG Guilloche bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969114


I love this stack.   I have heard that the VCA Guilloche scratches easily, especially when stacked. Do you find this the case? I would love to stack my Love with a Guilloche bracelet but am hesitating because of what I have heard about the scratches. Do you wear your stacked everyday?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Reenalafalot said:


> I love this stack.   I have heard that the VCA Guilloche scratches easily, especially when stacked. Do you find this the case? I would love to stack my Love with a Guilloche bracelet but am hesitating because of what I have heard about the scratches. Do you wear your stacked everyday?


I’m curious about this too


----------



## Guilloche

Reenalafalot said:


> I love this stack.   I have heard that the VCA Guilloche scratches easily, especially when stacked. Do you find this the case? I would love to stack my Love with a Guilloche bracelet but am hesitating because of what I have heard about the scratches. Do you wear your stacked everyday?



You are right about the motifs scratching, and it’s definitely something I am very aware of. Because of this, I only wear my guilloche bracelet stacked when I want to ‘amp up’ my wrist and have a glitzier look!

I had my guilloche bracelet shortened so it fits comfortably and not loose. This gives me peace of mind as it doesn’t move as freely as my love (which is a 17) and prevents them from crossing over each other and scratching.


----------



## Guilloche

Reenalafalot said:


> I love this stack.   I have heard that the VCA Guilloche scratches easily, especially when stacked. Do you find this the case? I would love to stack my Love with a Guilloche bracelet but am hesitating because of what I have heard about the scratches. Do you wear your stacked everyday?


Thank you for the compliment also


----------



## step2005

Saving up to add the small rg clou w/ diamond!


----------



## sparkleinpink

Just got my first love bracelet!! So in love with it, had to share my joy
It’s so addicting, I can’t help to want another pice to stack with it. Maybe a classic love or a small diamond JUC.

Thanks for letting me share my happiness!


----------



## Tempo

Finally a few days of vacation. Time to take out some of my beauties!


----------



## sacha1009

sparkleinpink said:


> Just got my first love bracelet!! So in love with it, had to share my joy
> It’s so addicting, I can’t help to want another pice to stack with it. Maybe a classic love or a small diamond JUC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my happiness!
> View attachment 5097829


Yes so addicted..lol..JUC size small is perfect for ur new small love bracelet...I like it..


----------



## Handbags77

Tempo said:


> Finally a few days of vacation. Time to take out some of my beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5099164


WOW!! What a gorgeous shot!!!!!!


----------



## nadiap

Tempo said:


> Finally a few days of vacation. Time to take out some of my beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5099164


You much be a billionaire from Monaco.. maybe even someone famous?


----------



## Tempo

nadiap said:


> You much be a billionaire from Monaco.. maybe even someone famous?


Lol - no, I'm not. Just a hard working lady married to a hard working husband. The Billionaires wives you get to see here in Monaco are in a very different league and so is their jewelry!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Daily stack


----------



## rollercoaster III

Tempo said:


> Finally a few days of vacation. Time to take out some of my beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5099164


Out of this world!!!


----------



## thatsmypurse!

miznina said:


> Just added my final diamond twist bangle to my stack JUC is the last thing on my wish list (is a couple years off!) [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727921


Hi - Would you mind sharing where you got your twisted bangles made? They’re beautiful!


----------



## RosiePenners

Friday stack. Happy weekend people!


----------



## Purrsey

What do you think?
I just received my love chain back and this is the first time I stack it with my basic stack (reg love and sm JUC; I don't remove these two at all).

the moment it's on, I feel something is off.
- maybe color? I'm usually not much of a mixed metals (Ring and bracelet mixed are ok; but usually not happening on a stack).
- I feel the love chain is feminine, but the juc is edgy. So they don't match the same?

Am I seeing too much? Or it’s perfect in its own way? I’ll wear for a few days to feel it.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I think it looks great! Sometimes it just takes a few days to decide, as you mentioned. I’d be curious to know how, or if, the love chain bracelet moves over the others, but maybe since you had it shortened it won’t be an issue.


----------



## americanroyal89

Purrsey said:


> What do you think?
> I just received my love chain back and this is the first time I stack it with my basic stack (reg love and sm JUC; I don't remove these two at all).
> 
> the moment it's on, I feel something is off.
> - maybe color? I'm usually not much of a mixed metals (Ring and bracelet mixed are ok; but usually not happening on a stack).
> - I feel the love chain is feminine, but the juc is edgy. So they don't match the same?
> 
> Am I seeing too much? Or it’s perfect in its own way? I’ll wear for a few days to feel it.
> 
> View attachment 5243854


Woah that was soooo close to being my stack.
I love it I think it looks great. May take some time to get used to? But I feel that way every time I add jewelry lol.


----------



## Swanky

I’d put a chain closest to my wrist since it’s fluid


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you for all your kind inputs.

I agree on the fluidity should be closest to the wrist which is why I had wanted the juc to be on the other side of my love. But after some wear that way, my juc had scratched the top of love (the juc tail would sit on top of my love). I did try to orientate the juc (nail tail facing me instead of nail head. But I certainly prefer the latter) but I had experienced few times the tail snagged on things so its a no-no. I mean all these could be solved if I were to wear this stack on my left hand (dominant) - but I really want to wear on my right.

And I'm ok with inevitable scratches (it's a bundle deal if one wants to stack). Even now the juc head sitting beside the love, I can see my love edge that touches the juc head obviously got scratched up if looked closely. But still, better than scratches on top of love.

I tried shifting the love chain next to my love. Cannot, as it will scratch/go over the love.

And so I decide to shift to my lefty. I guess it looks fine this way since they all look softer together. They do clang, but not big issue.


----------



## Msdanger

Hi! i am looking to add a white gold small love to my 6 diamond gold small love. Does anyone have this combination that can share pics? Should I go for another 6 diamond or just a plain white gold? TIA for the feedback!


----------



## Tempo

That‘s what I call my iceberg stack - lol! Four fifths are invisible!


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> Thank you for all your kind inputs.
> 
> I agree on the fluidity should be closest to the wrist which is why I had wanted the juc to be on the other side of my love. But after some wear that way, my juc had scratched the top of love (the juc tail would sit on top of my love). I did try to orientate the juc (nail tail facing me instead of nail head. But I certainly prefer the latter) but I had experienced few times the tail snagged on things so its a no-no. I mean all these could be solved if I were to wear this stack on my left hand (dominant) - but I really want to wear on my right.
> 
> And I'm ok with inevitable scratches (it's a bundle deal if one wants to stack). Even now the juc head sitting beside the love, I can see my love edge that touches the juc head obviously got scratched up if looked closely. But still, better than scratches on top of love.
> 
> I tried shifting the love chain next to my love. Cannot, as it will scratch/go over the love.
> 
> And so I decide to shift to my lefty. I guess it looks fine this way since they all look softer together. They do clang, but not big issue.
> View attachment 5244262
> View attachment 5244263


I love that look on the left!  I think it looks great!.... and now it's making me want to revisit the chain love bracelet!


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Thank you for all your kind inputs.
> 
> I agree on the fluidity should be closest to the wrist which is why I had wanted the juc to be on the other side of my love. But after some wear that way, my juc had scratched the top of love (the juc tail would sit on top of my love). I did try to orientate the juc (nail tail facing me instead of nail head. But I certainly prefer the latter) but I had experienced few times the tail snagged on things so its a no-no. I mean all these could be solved if I were to wear this stack on my left hand (dominant) - but I really want to wear on my right.
> 
> And I'm ok with inevitable scratches (it's a bundle deal if one wants to stack). Even now the juc head sitting beside the love, I can see my love edge that touches the juc head obviously got scratched up if looked closely. But still, better than scratches on top of love.
> 
> I tried shifting the love chain next to my love. Cannot, as it will scratch/go over the love.
> 
> And so I decide to shift to my lefty. I guess it looks fine this way since they all look softer together. They do clang, but not big issue.


All of your stacks look fabulous! Are they all in RG?


----------



## Purrsey

MaggyH said:


> All of your stacks look fabulous! Are they all in RG?


TQ. These are all YG except for the love chain in RG.


----------



## Msdanger

I tried the t1 bracelet on today with my love! Thoughts on this combo instead of two small love layered? 

My small love is just a bit big on me and sits slightly on my palm. The T1 lines up really well in a stack and the shape is a tiny bit rounder so it keeps the love off my wrist. What do people think?


----------



## Purrsey

Msdanger said:


> I tried the t1 bracelet on today with my love! Thoughts on this combo instead of two small love layered?
> 
> My small love is just a bit big on me and sits slightly on my palm. The T1 lines up really well in a stack and the shape is a tiny bit rounder so it keeps the love off my wrist. What do people think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251172


I think this looks fab. IMO it looks better than 2 sm love stack because this T gives your stack a pleasant dimension and I love your analogy of them together. You've found a great combo!


----------



## Swanky

Msdanger said:


> I tried the t1 bracelet on today with my love! Thoughts on this combo instead of two small love layered?
> 
> My small love is just a bit big on me and sits slightly on my palm. The T1 lines up really well in a stack and the shape is a tiny bit rounder so it keeps the love off my wrist. What do people think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251172



I like it!


----------



## Msdanger

Yeah Its very edgy looking! I feel I’m a bit biased though cuz I am one of those “half-size” victims of Cartier - 16.5 would be perfect! My love sits a tiny bit on my palm and it drives me nuts. The T1 keeps the love above my wrist. But I am worried I would get bored of this combo. Two loves is simple and I find simple is always more classic. At the same time I am dreading the weight of now two loves on my palm!


----------



## Purrsey

I'm sorry that boredom is not a good friend. It happens every time *almost* after awhile with a new found  perfect stack. It lingers. That's why this forum is continuously active because it's an inevitable journey.
Lol!


----------



## kimber418

Tempo said:


> That‘s what I call my iceberg stack - lol! Four fifths are invisible!
> 
> View attachment 5250519


Which bracelet is the middle one.  The diamonds look larger than the diamonds on a Love Bracelet.  Beautiful!


----------



## Tempo

kimber418 said:


> Which bracelet is the middle one.  The diamonds look larger than the diamonds on a Love Bracelet.  Beautiful!


I'm happy, that you like it. It is actually nothing special, I only bought it because it is exactly the same shape and size as a Love bracelet. The diamonds are about 0.45ct (I think the ones on a Love bracelet are about 0.10ct) and therefore they have a bit more presence than the stones on a Love. It is always a nice add on to a Love stack because it is spicing the thing up quite nicely.


----------



## Purrsey

Not me but happened to see her page and I'm wowed by this  stack! The width of all these 3 look heavenly together.


----------



## Chrisloveslux

Msdanger said:


> I tried the t1 bracelet on today with my love! Thoughts on this combo instead of two small love layered?
> 
> My small love is just a bit big on me and sits slightly on my palm. The T1 lines up really well in a stack and the shape is a tiny bit rounder so it keeps the love off my wrist. What do people think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251172


I love the T1 from Tiffany. It’s different and adds texture to any stack.


----------



## Chrisloveslux

I’m very happy with deciding to combine different luxury houses for my stack. It adds texture.


----------



## scheurin

Doesn't the "T" motif scratch the other bracelets?

I am not a fan of wearing somebody else's logo which is why I love the Love so much. However, the Tiffaly Atlas is georgous and fits perfectly well into my stack.


----------



## americanroyal89

scheurin said:


> Doesn't the "T" motif scratch the other bracelets?
> 
> I am not a fan of wearing somebody else's logo which is why I love the Love so much. However, the Tiffaly Atlas is georgous and fits perfectly well into my stack.


Funny because I associate the love’s screw motif with it being a logo. May not be as straightforward as being modeled after the Cartier name, but still distinctive enough the brand to be a logo.
As for the Tiffany T logo, I’m biased because my name starts with a T and it feels perfect for me. But thinking objectively, I’m not sure I’d feel the same way if I didn’t associate the Ts with my name (my family actually calls me “T” for short).
Sorry if that was off topic, I just never really thought about it until I read your post.


----------



## scheurin

Hmmm it is a logo but it's not at the same time. You know only we Cartier guys know it. It's subtle. The "T" is just too obvious for me.

P.s. you are lucky ... just think your same starts with a W or F. Not easy


----------



## scheurin

Moreover, notceasy to stack. Better with the Atlas.


----------



## Chrisloveslux

scheurin said:


> Doesn't the "T" motif scratch the other bracelets?
> 
> I am not a fan of wearing somebody else's logo which is why I love the Love so much. However, the Tiffaly Atlas is georgous and fits perfectly well into my stack.


No the T1 doesn’t over lap my classic love.
As far as the “wearing someone’s else’s logo” feedback, trust me your love bracelet screams logo, just Bc it doesn’t have the words “Cartier” on the outside of the bracelet doesn’t mean your not “wearing” the luxury houses logo. To be clear you are, the logo is just on the inside. I feel the T1 is very unassuming and a lot of people don’t even realize it’s Tiffany unless you know luxury like that. I would choose my T1 over my thin Cartier any day.
By the way, I wouldn’t recommend getting a love bracelet if your concerned about scratches.


----------



## Chrisloveslux

scheurin said:


> Moreover, notceasy to stack. Better with the Atlas.


This is beautiful, however some people  just aren’t a fan of the atlas. I’m extremely happy with my stack, its beautiful and meaningful to me and that’s what matters. To each their own .


----------



## Purrsey

My elder sisters who are clueless (and with zero interest) on luxury, asked me why are there no-entry signs on my bracelet.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> My elder sisters who are clueless (and with zero interest) on luxury, asked me why are there no-entry signs on my bracelet.


I died


----------



## kt92

My stack for the past few weeks since I love my new Dinh Van bracelet


----------



## Chrisloveslux

kt92 said:


> My stack for the past few weeks since I love my new Dinh Van bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279656


So Unique and different. Beautiful


----------



## scheurin

Purrsey said:


> My elder sisters who are clueless (and with zero interest) on luxury, asked me why are there no-entry signs on my bracelet.



Because they should not enter our luxury business.


----------



## jbrey

Thinking of adding a 4-diamond YG regular Love as I really don’t like white gold.

I’m a guy and being feminine is not at all a concern of mine, but just wanted advice on if you all think would be OK looks-wise? (I guess I’m saying I don’t mind being perceived “girly” by others, but just wanna be sure it will look cool still!) I sometimes add my Trinity cord or Chrome Hearts black onyx bead bracelet for fun too. On my other wrist I wear 2-tone 41mm Rolex Datejust.

I have tried Ecru, thin JUC with diamonds and new Panthere, but I still think I’m stuck on Love.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Cartier Forever

jbrey said:


> Thinking of adding a 4-diamond YG regular Love as I really don’t like white gold.
> 
> I’m a guy and being feminine is not at all a concern of mine, but just wanted advice on if you all think would be OK looks-wise? (I guess I’m saying I don’t mind being perceived “girly” by others, but just wanna be sure it will look cool still!) I sometimes add my Trinity cord or Chrome Hearts black onyx bead bracelet for fun too. On my other wrist I wear 2-tone 41mm Rolex Datejust.
> 
> I have tried Ecru, thin JUC with diamonds and new Panthere, but I still think I’m stuck on Love.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> View attachment 5281692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281698


Go for it, it's not girly at all!


----------



## Yodabest

jbrey said:


> Thinking of adding a 4-diamond YG regular Love as I really don’t like white gold.
> 
> I’m a guy and being feminine is not at all a concern of mine, but just wanted advice on if you all think would be OK looks-wise? (I guess I’m saying I don’t mind being perceived “girly” by others, but just wanna be sure it will look cool still!) I sometimes add my Trinity cord or Chrome Hearts black onyx bead bracelet for fun too. On my other wrist I wear 2-tone 41mm Rolex Datejust.
> 
> I have tried Ecru, thin JUC with diamonds and new Panthere, but I still think I’m stuck on Love.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> View attachment 5281692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281698



I think it would look great!

Editing to add- the Rolex in the 41 size is big and I think having a second love in your stack would balance out the size of the stack vs the watch well


----------



## babypanda

jbrey said:


> Thinking of adding a 4-diamond YG regular Love as I really don’t like white gold.
> 
> I’m a guy and being feminine is not at all a concern of mine, but just wanted advice on if you all think would be OK looks-wise? (I guess I’m saying I don’t mind being perceived “girly” by others, but just wanna be sure it will look cool still!) I sometimes add my Trinity cord or Chrome Hearts black onyx bead bracelet for fun too. On my other wrist I wear 2-tone 41mm Rolex Datejust.
> 
> I have tried Ecru, thin JUC with diamonds and new Panthere, but I still think I’m stuck on Love.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> View attachment 5281692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281698


A second yellow gold with diamonds would of course look super nice but have you tried the WG? I think adding a white gold love would compliment your two toned rolex very nicely!


----------



## NycAlien

avcbob said:


> Loctite is the a MUST!  My wife wears two stacked loves and we had the loose screw problem.  I put a little Loctite on the threads and no more problem.  The screws have been in and tight for about 5 years now!


After putting loctite can you take off your love bracelet ?


----------



## scheurin

You can but it it strongly advised not to. A Love should not be taken off anyway - this is not what's meant to.

My reg ones have been on since I bought them but the occasions the screws had to be replaced.


----------



## Le Lion

@jbrey go for it, its amazing 


Dear all, 

please help. I would like to add something nice to my Love, but I can‘t decide.

On my left I wear a small gold Panthère watch with diamonds. On the right a plain yellow gold Love. I also wear my Engagement and Wedding Rings, both Diamonds and white gold. I switch them from left to right hand (depending on the bag I wear).

I can’t decide between these two:





I would prefer the Serpenti in yellow gold, I think they will release it in the future.

What do you think?


----------



## scheurin

Alhambra


----------



## Prada Prince

My stack today - VCA, Monica Vinader, Tiffany and Cartier…


----------



## nycmamaofone

anna2b2 said:


> I decided to add a JUC to my love bracelet I'm wondering if you think the diamond JUC is worth it? In my head, I can't seem to justify the extra 5k, but I see quite a lot of JUC with diamonds in this thread so it makes me wonder if I should just go for it. Has anyone regretted the regular JUC and wished they got the diamond one?


Hey, I’m in the same dilemma. Did you decide on the diamond one? I’m leaning toward it as I prefer only the diamond version, but it’s definitely a hefty amount.


----------



## rat_stack

Le Lion said:


> @jbrey go for it, its amazing
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> please help. I would like to add something nice to my Love, but I can‘t decide.
> 
> On my left I wear a small gold Panthère watch with diamonds. On the right a plain yellow gold Love. I also wear my Engagement and Wedding Rings, both Diamonds and white gold. I switch them from left to right hand (depending on the bag I wear).
> 
> I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> View attachment 5281912
> View attachment 5281913
> 
> 
> I would prefer the Serpenti in yellow gold, I think they will release it in the future.
> 
> What do you think?



I'm pretty sure this particular Serpenti bracelet is already available in yellow gold. I've seen it on the US website, at least. 

Personally, I'd go for the guilloche. I don't really like flexible/wire bracelets. They don't feel substantial to me.


----------



## RosiePenners

Le Lion said:


> @jbrey go for it, its amazing
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> please help. I would like to add something nice to my Love, but I can‘t decide.
> 
> On my left I wear a small gold Panthère watch with diamonds. On the right a plain yellow gold Love. I also wear my Engagement and Wedding Rings, both Diamonds and white gold. I switch them from left to right hand (depending on the bag I wear).
> 
> I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> View attachment 5281912
> View attachment 5281913
> 
> 
> I would prefer the Serpenti in yellow gold, I think they will release it in the future.
> 
> What do you think?


Alhambra all the way.


----------



## mgoch

kt92 said:


> My stack for the past few weeks since I love my new Dinh Van bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279656


I LOVE that Dinh Van bracelet- do you know which size that is?  It looks fab on you!!


----------



## Le Lion

Le Lion said:


> @jbrey go for it, its amazing
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> please help. I would like to add something nice to my Love, but I can‘t decide.
> 
> On my left I wear a small gold Panthère watch with diamonds. On the right a plain yellow gold Love. I also wear my Engagement and Wedding Rings, both Diamonds and white gold. I switch them from left to right hand (depending on the bag I wear).
> 
> I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> View attachment 5281912
> View attachment 5281913
> 
> 
> I would prefer the Serpenti in yellow gold, I think they will release it in the future.
> 
> What do you think?



I decided for the VCA today  
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## medurbanchic

Prada Prince said:


> My stack today - VCA, Monica Vinader, Tiffany and Cartier…
> 
> View attachment 5282187


this stack is spectacular!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Le Lion said:


> I decided for the VCA today
> Thank you all for your help!



Can't wait to your see your new stack


----------



## JCCL

Stacking for the day


----------



## Lux.

Stacking with Tiffany


----------



## mgoch

kt92 said:


> My stack for the past few weeks since I love my new Dinh Van bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279656


LOVE this Dinh Van bracelet- do you know what size that is?  It's so hard to tell on the various websites and that size looks perfect!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Stacking with VCA, Tiffany and Astley Clarke…


----------



## Prada Prince

medurbanchic said:


> this stack is spectacular!!!


Thank you! That’s very kind of you


----------



## Purrsey

I just had the chance to try on a slim love sm and a love cuff (unfortunately both are not in my size but I get to feel them with my own stack).

I thought love sm is my next sure thing until I try on the cuff. Somehow, I thought the sm looks so slimmmm hahah with my stack (reg love + sm JUC). I occasionally stack my love sm pave with this stack but it doesn’t “feel slim” maybe because of the bling presence.

Adding a regular width love with my current stack, I feel the proportion looks good (or at least to me seems nicer than reg love + sm love + sm juc).

Since I have reg screw love (why it reads funny here?), do you think it’s a good idea to get the cuff? – so that I can remove it anytime easily if need be.

Anyone of you bought a reg love followed by a cuff love?


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> I just had the chance to try on a slim love sm and a love cuff (unfortunately both are not in my size but I get to feel them with my own stack).
> 
> I thought love sm is my next sure thing until I try on the cuff. Somehow, I thought the sm looks so slimmmm hahah with my stack (reg love + sm JUC). I occasionally stack my love sm pave with this stack but it doesn’t “feel slim” maybe because of the bling presence.
> 
> Adding a regular width love with my current stack, I feel the proportion looks good (or at least to me seems nicer than reg love + sm love + sm juc).
> 
> Since I have reg screw love (why it reads funny here?), do you think it’s a good idea to get the cuff? – so that I can remove it anytime easily if need be.
> 
> Anyone of you bought a reg love followed by a cuff love?


did you get any pics?  Would love to see the cuff with the regular love and the rest of your stack!


----------



## Purrsey

mgoch said:


> did you get any pics?  Would love to see the cuff with the regular love and the rest of your stack!


Oops I did not. I tried on my friends' ; not from the store. I didn't actually think much (since they ain't my size to begin with).

If only the cuff was sz16 (hers is 18) then I could have a chance to see how it stacks with my reg love 15. Still not sure if they both sit flushed when sizing is done right.


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> Oops I did not. I tried on my friends' ; not from the store. I didn't actually think much (since they ain't my size to begin with).
> 
> If only the cuff was sz16 (hers is 18) then I could have a chance to see how it stacks with my reg love 15. Still not sure if they both sit flushed when sizing is done right.


you're right- they may not sit flushed... but still could look really good.  I have the cuff and i love it- but i'm actually thinking of getting a small love with the screws- so now thinking maybe not!  I do LOVE the look of the 2 loves stacked...


----------



## Purrsey

mgoch said:


> you're right- they may not sit flushed... but still could look really good.  I have the cuff and i love it- but i'm actually thinking of getting a small love with the screws- so now thinking maybe not!  I do LOVE the look of the 2 loves stacked...



I never thought much about 2 regular width love stacked.Till now.

will you consider another cuff to stack?


----------



## mgoch

Purrsey said:


> I never thought much about 2 regular width love stacked.Till now.
> 
> will you consider another cuff to stack?


Maybe- I actually think that would look best.  But I kind of want yellow gold and the cuff I already have is rose gold with the pink sapphire, so not sure if a YG one would look weird or not.....


----------



## JOJA

mgoch said:


> Maybe- I actually think that would look best.  But I kind of want yellow gold and the cuff I already have is rose gold with the pink sapphire, so not sure if a YG one would look weird or not.....


I wear a classic(16), small(16) and cuff(17) and they all sit flush.  The cuff does move around a little bit more because it's first on my wrist and it is a tiny bit larger then the bracelets.  
If you want to stick with cuff I think 2 cuffs look great stacked.


----------



## Purrsey

JOJA said:


> I wear a classic(16), small(16) and cuff(17) and they all sit flush.  The cuff does move around a little bit more because it's first on my wrist and it is a tiny bit larger then the bracelets.
> If you want to stick with cuff I think 2 cuffs look great stacked.


If I may ask, can I see a few pics of your trio stack? I like to know if top, side, bottom, are all flush? (I know I'm a tiny ocd about this lol).


----------



## JOJA

View attachment 4924759
View attachment 4924760
View attachment 4924761

[/QUOTE]


Purrsey said:


> If I may ask, can I see a few pics of your trio stack? I like to know if top, side, bottom, are all flush? (I know I'm a tiny ocd about this lol).



These are from one of my old posts.  I am now wearing the cuff first (closest to my hand).  My classic and small are exactly the same size and mover together  (almost "stick" together for lack of better wording).  My cuff is a tiny bit bigger and while it does sit flush, it moves on its own and doesn't "stick" with the other 2.


----------



## Purrsey

JOJA said:


> View attachment 4924759
> View attachment 4924760
> View attachment 4924761




These are from one of my old posts.  I am now wearing the cuff first (closest to my hand).  My classic and small are exactly the same size and mover together  (almost "stick" together for lack of better wording).  My cuff is a tiny bit bigger and while it does sit flush, it moves on its own and doesn't "stick" with the other 2.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you. Am I right to say your fit is not loose but on the snug side? 
does the cuff ever cross the other Loves?


----------



## JOJA

Thank you. Am I right to say your fit is not loose but on the snug side?
does the cuff ever cross the other Loves?
[/QUOTE]

Yes, my loves are snugger rather than looser.  I can turn them on my arm (they don’t turn by themselves) and they do move up and down my arm but not a lot.  
My cuff never crosses over my bracelets. They are extremely close in size even though they are 17 (cuff) and 16 (love).


----------



## notsogirly

Lux. said:


> Stacking with Tiffany


does the tiffany heart charm scratch the love bracelet? thank you


----------



## Purrsey

JOJA said:


> Thank you. Am I right to say your fit is not loose but on the snug side?
> does the cuff ever cross the other Loves?



Yes, my loves are snugger rather than looser.  I can turn them on my arm (they don’t turn by themselves) and they do move up and down my arm but not a lot. 
My cuff never crosses over my bracelets. They are extremely close in size even though they are 17 (cuff) and 16 (love).
[/QUOTE]
Thanks. This is helpful. If I do have a cuff, I actually thought too of wearing it closest to my hand. I wonder why haha.


----------



## Purrsey

mgoch said:


> Maybe- I actually think that would look best.  But I kind of want yellow gold and the cuff I already have is rose gold with the pink sapphire, so not sure if a YG one would look weird or not.....


I personally can't carry PG but I have seen some people look good with YG and PG mix. So good to test it out at store if you can.


----------



## JOJA

Purrsey said:


> Yes, my loves are snugger rather than looser.  I can turn them on my arm (they don’t turn by themselves) and they do move up and down my arm but not a lot.
> My cuff never crosses over my bracelets. They are extremely close in size even though they are 17 (cuff) and 16 (love).


Thanks. This is helpful. If I do have a cuff, *I actually thought too of wearing it closest to my hand. I wonder why haha.*
[/QUOTE]

Having tried it in all different spots on my wrists ~ when stacking with the bracelets, wearing it closest to the hand is the most comfortable for me.  Maybe because it moves a bit more than the bracelets.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Chrisloveslux said:


> View attachment 5279015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m very happy with deciding to combine different luxury houses for my stack. It adds texture.



Gorgeous stack!  It’s good to diversify!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Le Lion said:


> @jbrey go for it, its amazing
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> please help. I would like to add something nice to my Love, but I can‘t decide.
> 
> On my left I wear a small gold Panthère watch with diamonds. On the right a plain yellow gold Love. I also wear my Engagement and Wedding Rings, both Diamonds and white gold. I switch them from left to right hand (depending on the bag I wear).
> 
> I can’t decide between these two:
> 
> View attachment 5281912
> View attachment 5281913
> 
> 
> I would prefer the Serpenti in yellow gold, I think they will release it in the future.
> 
> What do you think?



Serpenti


----------



## Purrsey

JOJA said:


> Thanks. This is helpful. If I do have a cuff, *I actually thought too of wearing it closest to my hand. I wonder why haha.*



Having tried it in all different spots on my wrists ~ when stacking with the bracelets, wearing it closest to the hand is the most comfortable for me.  Maybe because it moves a bit more than the bracelets.   
[/QUOTE]
I think it does make sense! (in terms of movement/fluidity).


----------



## Le Lion

Hello all,

as promised a quick pic from my new Stack.





And the VCA looks nice with my Watch too 





And a little “action shot“ for the real life fans


----------



## LuckyMe14

Le Lion said:


> Hello all,
> 
> as promised a quick pic from my new Stack.
> 
> View attachment 5300681
> 
> 
> 
> And the VCA looks nice with my Watch too
> 
> View attachment 5300682
> 
> 
> 
> And a little “action shot“ for the real life fans
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300684


Love it!! And the watch as well


----------



## medurbanchic

Le Lion said:


> Hello all,
> 
> as promised a quick pic from my new Stack.
> 
> View attachment 5300681
> 
> 
> 
> And the VCA looks nice with my Watch too
> 
> View attachment 5300682
> 
> 
> 
> And a little “action shot“ for the real life fans
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300684


Looks beautiful!  Love your pink and green outfit too!  Makes me want to get away as I freeze on the east coast.


----------



## MaggyH

Le Lion said:


> Hello all,
> 
> as promised a quick pic from my new Stack.
> 
> View attachment 5300681
> 
> 
> 
> And the VCA looks nice with my Watch too
> 
> View attachment 5300682
> 
> 
> 
> And a little “action shot“ for the real life fans
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300684


Love everything, but the watch is just beautiful and steals the show for me!


----------



## XCCX

Le Lion said:


> Hello all,
> 
> as promised a quick pic from my new Stack.
> 
> View attachment 5300681
> 
> 
> 
> And the VCA looks nice with my Watch too
> 
> View attachment 5300682
> 
> 
> 
> And a little “action shot“ for the real life fans
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300684


Everything is just beautiful!


----------



## cartierluv2020

Ok so I am looking to add to my YG Love bracelet however I can’t decide I want it all! I want to start with the JUC I tried the full size but I have small wrists it looks to bulky on me. The Sm is cute but for a mens wrist is the diamond option too much should I do just the plain YG.


----------



## Purrsey

It didn't quite strike me on the first option until recently I saw some pics here (can't recall whose).

Which would you choose? Just a 2-bracelets stack. YG, no metal mixing. 

Reg love with regular love with 4 diamonds

Or

Reg love with sm love with 6 diamonds?


----------



## Purseaddict718

Purrsey said:


> It didn't quite strike me on the first option until recently I saw some pics here (can't recall whose).
> 
> Which would you choose? Just a 2-bracelets stack. YG, no metal mixing.
> 
> Reg love with regular love with 4 diamonds
> 
> Or
> 
> Reg love with sm love with 6 diamonds?


Ohh I guess it depends on how much of wow factor.
I would do the small and the regular. I like the medium wow  the size difference makes it look like 2 different bracelets. IMO


----------



## LuxuryLover11

I love the look of two regular loves together!


----------



## Miumiu23

Purrsey said:


> It didn't quite strike me on the first option until recently I saw some pics here (can't recall whose).
> 
> Which would you choose? Just a 2-bracelets stack. YG, no metal mixing.
> 
> Reg love with regular love with 4 diamonds
> 
> Or
> 
> Reg love with sm love with 6 diamonds?



Did you decide on which one to get? I am debating the same stack too!


----------



## Purrsey

Miumiu23 said:


> Did you decide on which one to get? I am debating the same stack too!


I have not plunged in however my heart says regular with regular (I now like that they are same thickness in stack). But I doubt I'll go for another regular love (diamonds or not) because I prefer something I can easily put on/off in the stack. This means the cuff is the highest contender.


----------



## RosiePenners

Help fello stackers please! I need another bracelet to add to my stack. Here are the two options I’m looking at at the moment…thoughts? TIA!


----------



## Purrsey

RosiePenners said:


> Help fello stackers please! I need another bracelet to add to my stack. Here are the two options I’m looking at at the moment…thoughts? TIA!


Of course Clash. 
It gives a twist to your stack.


----------



## RosiePenners

Purrsey said:


> Of course Clash.
> It gives a twist to your stack.


I tried it on in the store and the rose gold doesn’t pop as much as much as the rose of my Love (the Clash looks more yellow) but I do like it more…


----------



## Yodabest

Purrsey said:


> Of course Clash.
> It gives a twist to your stack.



Another vote for the clash! That bracelet comes with me (almost) everywhere. So versatile and comfortable!


----------



## RosiePenners

PC1984 said:


> Another vote for the clash! That bracelet comes with me (almost) everywhere. So versatile and comfortable!


I’m at the boutique now…


----------



## Purrsey

We will wait.


----------



## Cartier Forever

RosiePenners said:


> I’m at the boutique now…


Vote for the Clash too.


----------



## RosiePenners

Cartier Forever said:


> Vote for the Clash too.


So, I think I’m going for the Panthere. The Clash 17 is too big, the 16 too small. The Panthere fits perfectly and it’s absolutely gorgeous. Always thought I’d wait for diamonds but this is incredible too. Need to get in before the price increase! What do you guys think?


----------



## emo4488

I think the Panthere is an excellent choice! I love it more than the clash myself. It looks great with your stack! Lucky lady.


----------



## Purrsey

I don't see my self wearing panthere bracelet; and Clash will always win my heart. However it sounds like panthere fits you perfect. For that amoun$, we cannot compromise on fitting. Let's see what you're bringing home...


----------



## RosiePenners

emo4488 said:


> I think the Panthere is an excellent choice! I love it more than the clash myself. It looks great with your stack! Lucky lady.


I like it because it looks great on its own too. Thank you for your input.


----------



## goodcrush

I actually love the way the clash looks  with your stack in the photos. I prefer it over the panthere in this case. However I do like panthere I just think it looks better alone. Too bad you couldn’t get a proper fit with clash. I find it one of the most comfortable bracelets out of all.


----------



## Yodabest

goodcrush said:


> I actually love the way the clash looks  with your stack in the photos. I prefer it over the panthere in this case. However I do like panthere I just think it looks better alone. Too bad you couldn’t get a proper fit with clash. I find it one of the most comfortable bracelets out of all.



I agree with this. Instead of limiting yourself to the panthere because it’s the one that fits better, I think I’d check out other options that fit just as well. That way even if you end up choosing the panthere in the end, you know that it was the best legitimate choice and not the “process of elimination” choice because it fit while the other one did not. Just a thought!


----------



## RosiePenners

Purrsey said:


> I don't see my self wearing panthere bracelet; and Clash will always win my heart. However it sounds like panthere fits you perfect. For that amoun$, we cannot compromise on fitting. Let's see what you're bringing home...


We have to buy what we like, you are so right as it’s too expensive to compromise. I really love the Clash, especially as the SA was telling me the history but then she pulled the Panthere out and the rest was history. Ha ha!


----------



## RosiePenners

goodcrush said:


> I actually love the way the clash looks  with your stack in the photos. I prefer it over the panthere in this case. However I do like panthere I just think it looks better alone. Too bad you couldn’t get a proper fit with clash. I find it one of the most comfortable bracelets out of all.


If they made a 16.5 it would have come home with me.


----------



## RosiePenners

PC1984 said:


> I agree with this. Instead of limiting yourself to the panthere because it’s the one that fits better, I think I’d check out other options that fit just as well. That way even if you end up choosing the panthere in the end, you know that it was the best legitimate choice and not the “process of elimination” choice because it fit while the other one did not. Just a thought!


It wasn’t a process of elimination, just tried different bracelets (in my price bracket!) that look and fit nicely. I tried the small YG love with 6 diamonds too which looked lovely but I think I need a break from the love bracelets and want to get something different. I’m a fan of VCA but I think I’m a bigger fan of Cartier so it has to be something from this house.


----------



## Yodabest

RosiePenners said:


> It wasn’t a process of elimination, just tried different bracelets (in my price bracket!) that look and fit nicely. I tried the small YG love with 6 diamonds too which looked lovely but I think I need a break from the love bracelets and want to get something different. I’m a fan of VCA but I think I’m a bigger fan of Cartier so it has to be something from this house.



Ok got it.. I misunderstood. Funny thing about Cartier, you truly can’t go wrong. In *most* cases, it’s a matter of choosing between one great option vs another.

I hear you about the loves. I stack a classic and thin. I seem to have a yearly ritual of wanting another classic love but ultimately deciding against it. Maybe one day. Maybe…


----------



## Eggcellent

RosiePenners said:


> It wasn’t a process of elimination, just tried different bracelets (in my price bracket!) that look and fit nicely. I tried the small YG love with 6 diamonds too which looked lovely but I think I need a break from the love bracelets and want to get something different. I’m a fan of VCA but I think I’m a bigger fan of Cartier so it has to be something from this house.


I love Cartier too, but I have pieces from a few other brands I like to mix in. 
Faberge makes some really fun bangles to stack. They also make you a custom mix and I have a few of those. I also have a WG Chopped happy heart bangle I mix in.  This Bvlgari bangle could be cute as well.


----------



## RosiePenners

PC1984 said:


> Ok got it.. I misunderstood. Funny thing about Cartier, you truly can’t go wrong. In *most* cases, it’s a matter of choosing between one great option vs another.
> 
> I hear you about the loves. I stack a classic and thin. I seem to have a yearly ritual of wanting another classic love but ultimately deciding against it. Maybe one day. Maybe…


I was thinking of another classic love too! Sigh, decisions decisions!


emo4488 said:


> I think the Panthere is an excellent choice! I love it more than the clash myself. It looks great with your stack! Lucky lady.


Thanks again, it’s been a rough few months and I’m treating myself. Life is definitely too short not to practice some self love.


----------



## MaggyH

I vote another Love!


----------



## RosiePenners

MaggyH said:


> I vote another Love!


Gosh stop!   I have a classic and 2 small loves. I thought of adding another classic or a small with diamonds. Then I saw the clash and wanted that until it didn’t really fit so now it’s the small Panthere. Seriously, I’m so torn!


----------



## MaggyH

RosiePenners said:


> Gosh stop!   I have a classic and 2 small loves. I thought of adding another classic or a small with diamonds. Then I saw the clash and wanted that until it didn’t really fit so now it’s the small Panthere. Seriously, I’m so torn!


Personally, I love the small with 6 diamonds. I am thinking of getting it in WG, as the diamonds sparkle more!


----------



## Fashforward

Love my stack- it’s a bit much but I still love the combo.


----------



## RosiePenners

Fashforward said:


> Love my stack- it’s a bit much but I still love the combo.


Love it.


----------



## RosiePenners

RosiePenners said:


> Love it.


Me yesterday. Thinking of another Love!


----------



## avcbob

Fashforward said:


> Love my stack- it’s a bit much but I still love the combo.


Never too much!!  My wife wears a similar 5 stack; 3 traditional, 2 thin and I have 3 traditional.


----------



## Fashforward

avcbob said:


> Never too much!!  My wife wears a similar 5 stack; 3 traditional, 2 thin and I have 3 traditional.


I just recently added the white for some texture and depth. It was too gold and looking more like a cuff so this broke it up a bit. Planning to add a really cool diamond bangle next month. I’ll post it when I get it.


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Me yesterday. Thinking of another Love!
> 
> View attachment 5364859


Nice! Are you thinking thin or reg love?


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! Are you thinking thin or reg love?


Hi lovely! So, I have 1 regular YG and 2 small RG and WG. I’m thinking to add a YG small w/ diamonds or a RG regular…. Completely undecided. Here’s my stack before the small Panthere. I won’t wear the Panthere every day though. What do you think?


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> Hi lovely! So, I have 1 regular YG and 2 small RG and WG. I’m thinking to add a YG small w/ diamonds or a RG regular…. Completely undecided. Here’s my stack before the small Panthere. I won’t wear the Panthere every day though. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5365187


Hmmm, your stack looks nice in IMO, but I can relate to wanting another.  How about something with bling? A slim pave (my dream), or a thin or classic with diamonds?


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Hmmm, your stack looks nice in IMO, but I can relate to wanting another.  How about something with bling? A slim pave (my dream), or a thin or classic with diamonds?


Slim pave is my dream too, sometimes I just want to sell my little collection and go for 1 simple pave and be done. But are we ever “done”? Lol


----------



## scheurin

.


----------



## RosiePenners

scheurin said:


> .


No, we are never “done”.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


I like the white gold love too. The small juc doesn’t have enough presence to compete. The only other option I can think of is the white gold clash? Might be worth it to try on? I struggle to find balance with not wanting one bracelet to outshine all the others but I think the thin white love does this in your pictures.


----------



## ggnyc

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


I usually love seeing the combo of Love bracelets and JUC but I have to agree with your "messy comment"! I prefer the combo of the 3 Loves and having a WG breaks it up and keeps it fresh! But honestly, gorgeous either way!


----------



## Swanky

I love both stacks, except I don't like the JUC in the center.  IMO it would better on the end.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I like the white gold love too. The small juc doesn’t have enough presence to compete. The only other option I can think of is the white gold clash? Might be worth it to try on? I struggle to find balance with not wanting one bracelet to outshine all the others but I think the thin white love does this in your pictures.


Thanks @Kellybuzzbuzz . Hadn’t thought of a wg Clash. I have it in rose gold and love it, but I tend to wear it on my other wrist. When I’m in a boutique again (later this summer hopefully) I will give it a try.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Swanky said:


> I love both stacks, except I don't like the JUC in the center.  IMO it would better on the end.





Swanky said:


> I love both stacks, except I don't like the JUC in the center.  IMO it would better on the end.


For some reason the SA kept putting it there (between my 2 loves). I will try it as you suggested during my next opportunity.


----------



## Fabfashion

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


I like the WG love stack. I think the JuC may work if you put it at the top and not in between the 2 Loves.


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> For some reason the SA kept putting it there (between my 2 loves). I will try it as you suggested during my next opportunity.



I agree it would look better not in the middle, but I also really like the way the wg thin looks in there!


----------



## runningbird

RosiePenners said:


> Hi lovely! So, I have 1 regular YG and 2 small RG and WG. I’m thinking to add a YG small w/ diamonds or a RG regular…. Completely undecided. Here’s my stack before the small Panthere. I won’t wear the Panthere every day though. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5365187


Are your thin loves the same size as your regular?  I'm also thinking of adding a thin love with diamonds and have the regular love, but not sure about the sizing. Also, love all the colors you have going onl.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## RosiePenners

runningbird said:


> Are your thin loves the same size as your regular?  I'm also thinking of adding a thin love with diamonds and have the regular love, but not sure about the sizing. Also, love all the colors you have going onl.  Looks beautiful.


Thank you! Yes, they are all 17s with the small JUC being 16. Let us know what you decide, have you tried them on? 
I’m looking at another small or regular now. The next piece dilemma never ends. I need a new hobby.


----------



## RosiePenners

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


Hi lovely, WG thin w/diamonds looks amazing. I agree with the others about the JUC, the Clou at the end is the best place for that one if you end up going for it. I wear mine with the head facing away at the beginning of my stack but either way, they all end up scratching one another anyway. Keep us posted on your choice!


----------



## RosiePenners

PC1984 said:


> I agree it would look better not in the middle, but I also really like the way the wg thin looks in there!


I vote for the WG thin, you can always also add the JUC later.


----------



## Cat Fondler

RosiePenners said:


> I vote for the WG thin, you can always also add the JUC later.


I am leaning that way as well, but want to try on again with DH hopefully this summer. He’s very good at choosing the “right” pieces.


----------



## runningbird

RosiePenners said:


> Thank you! Yes, they are all 17s with the small JUC being 16. Let us know what you decide, have you tried them on?
> I’m looking at another small or regular now. The next piece dilemma never ends. I need a new hobby.


Nice.  I'm the same size.  I have the Juc and Clash in 16 and reg Love in 17.  With those 3 I'm thinking, the thin Love with diamonds would be the perfect completion to my stack.  Now will it be wg or yg is the question.  I suppose I'll let my Magpie eyes decide what sparkles the most and go with that.


----------



## RosiePenners

runningbird said:


> Nice.  I'm the same size.  I have the Juc and Clash in 16 and reg Love in 17.  With those 3 I'm thinking, the thin Love with diamonds would be the perfect completion to my stack.  Now will it be wg or yg is the question.  I suppose I'll let my Magpie eyes decide what sparkles the most and go with that.


I just ordered the Perlee bracelet from Van Cleef, the only 17cm in the UK (from Selfridges). I needed something yg and it’s either that or the small Love with 6 diamonds. Seriously, what are we like?   
Keep us posted on your choice! X


----------



## rileygirl

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi everyone. What do you all think of this stack with 3 loves? I own the yg classic and thin and thinking to add the wg thin with 6 diamonds. I tried the small juc but it felt messy (and I think it actually scratched the top of my classic just when trying it on). I’m leaning towards this cleaner look.


I wear a classic, thin with diamonds and a small juc with diamonds but I wear the juc on the bottom.  Doesn't look as messy.  I was thinking about adding the thin white but ended up with the blingy juc.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My stack and just added the juc classic size. Just unboxed it on my You Tube channel. I'm obsessed.


----------



## Cat Fondler

rileygirl said:


> I wear a classic, thin with diamonds and a small juc with diamonds but I wear the juc on the bottom.  Doesn't look as messy.  I was thinking about adding the thin white but ended up with the blingy juc.


Thanks @rileygirl. I’ve seen your posts and the combo looks lovely on you.
After many photos of different combos from my SA, I decided on the small white gold love w/6 diamonds to add to my yg classic and thin, because I love the carefree feel of the loves and the white gold added contrast. Inventory is very low according to my SA, so she needed to order it from the warehouse. Should receive it next week!


----------



## Swanky

I love my thin wg with diamonds and plan on stacking with a regular yg soon!  I bet you’ll love yours! 



Cat Fondler said:


> Thanks @rileygirl. I’ve seen your posts and the combo looks lovely on you.
> After many photos of different combos from my SA, I decided on the small white gold love w/6 diamonds to add to my yg classic and thin, because I love the carefree feel of the loves and the white gold added contrast. Inventory is very low according to my SA, so she needed to order it from the warehouse. Should receive it next week!


----------



## RosiePenners

Leo the Lion said:


> My stack and just added the juc classic size. Just unboxed it on my You Tube channel. I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382928


Lovely! Let me know how you find stacking the shall JUC with the regular size?


----------



## renet

Dear All, want to get some opinions. Recently tried small JUC and thin Love. Somehow feel a bit weird but could not tell what is weird.  Do you all feel the same?


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the small Love stacked with other Loves before stacked with another style, for proportion reasons.


----------



## Classy_Sam

renet said:


> Dear All, want to get some opinions. Recently tried small JUC and thin Love. Somehow feel a bit weird but could not tell what is weird.  Do you all feel the same?
> View attachment 5383371



i think both the bracelets in small are underwhelming, and that’s what’s “weird”


----------



## renet

Classy_Sam said:


> i think both the bracelets in small are underwhelming, and that’s what’s “weird”


@Classy_Sam you are right.  When I put on only juc, I love it as it is but when small love was added, the combi didn’t wow me.  I will try on regular love this weekend and see.  Thanks.


----------



## CanPan

I think they look great on you, as is. I like the look of the two dainty pieces paired together. My budget allowed for the smaller items and I love them but if you have the money to spend, you definitely can't go wrong with both in the regular size either.


----------



## youssefm

I've tried searching but haven't found much. Does anyone have or can link me to photos of the regular love bracelets stacked with the chain love bracelet? TIA!


----------



## Purseaddict718

Just picked up reg love to add to my stack. But OMG Zendaya and Tom Holland were in the store. Can’t believe we got to see them


----------



## Leo the Lion

My stack. I have 2 other loves but just too heavy for me


----------



## jdlv1991

Leo the Lion said:


> My stack and just added the juc classic size. Just unboxed it on my You Tube channel. I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382928


Omg I LOVE your channel!


----------



## frankie444

Kindness3 said:


> My current look, I  add some.color to my cartier pieces,love how others have done same thing ,thank you for letting me share


I would love to know where the stone bracelet is from!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Just picked up the interlocking love ring cord bracelet on a resale site. I was looking for the single ring charity bracelet for months and this popped up so I couldn’t resist. does anyone know if this one is also considered a charity bracelet?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Cat Fondler said:


> Just picked up the interlocking love ring cord bracelet on a resale site. I was looking for the single ring charity bracelet for months and this popped up so I couldn’t resist. does anyone know if this one is also considered a charity bracelet?
> View attachment 5411790


Yes 2008 charity bracelet  love mine as well  beautiful piece ! ❤️


----------



## Cat Fondler

lvjunkyxo said:


> Yes 2008 charity bracelet  love mine as well  beautiful piece ! ❤


Thank you @lvjunkyxo!


----------



## Leo the Lion

jdlv1991 said:


> Omg I LOVE your channel!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## costa

Here is mine


----------



## Smartspider

My stack with two Tiffany metro bangles


----------



## tutu2008

Smartspider said:


> My stack with two Tiffany metro bangles


I love the sparkle the metro gives the Love!! I'm looking to add the same very soon  Do you mind sharing what size metro and what size Love bangles you have? Do they overlap (ofen? not much?) or do they cooperate well    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Smartspider

tutu2008 said:


> I love the sparkle the metro gives the Love!! I'm looking to add the same very soon  Do you mind sharing what size metro and what size Love bangles you have? Do they overlap (ofen? not much?) or do they cooperate well    Thanks for sharing!



thanks! I love the look! I bought my metro bangles ages ago but I think they’re medium. I have 17s for the love bracelets. And yes they cooperate very well! I’ve rarely had them overlap!


----------



## Fashforward

Smartspider said:


> thanks! I love the look! I bought my metro bangles ages ago but I think they’re medium. I have 17s for the love bracelets. And yes they cooperate very well! I’ve rarely had them overlap!


Agree! Adds just enough sparkle. I am getting mine made - tennis bangle. Will post pics once a have it next week.


----------



## pinksandblues

After much back and forth, I think I’d like a small yg with 6 diamonds to go with my regular yg love. Would anyone be kind enough to share photos of this stack? Or similar stacks? Thank you


----------



## tutu2008

Smartspider said:


> thanks! I love the look! I bought my metro bangles ages ago but I think they’re medium. I have 17s for the love bracelets. And yes they cooperate very well! I’ve rarely had them overlap!


Thank you so much! I’m a 17 as well, will try out the medium this weekend! You’ve got me excited, so glad you posted your lovely stack ❤️


----------



## Fashforward

cartierlovexx said:


> After much back and forth, I think I’d like a small yg with 6 diamonds to go with my regular yg love. Would anyone be kind enough to share photos of this stack? Or similar stacks? Thank you


I don’t have one with diamonds but I have both reg and sm loves. Hope this helps.


----------



## avcbob

Fashforward said:


> I don’t have one with diamonds but I have both reg and sm loves. Hope this helps.


Is your WG Love plated??


----------



## Fashforward

avcbob said:


> Is your WG Love plated??


No, it’s not. it looks dark in this lighting, it’s actually a bit lighter IRL.


----------



## avcbob

Fashforward said:


> No, it’s not. it looks dark in this lighting, it’s actually a bit lighter IRL.


I have the same stack as you minus the thins. My WG looked really dull against the YG so I had mine plated.  Yours looks great!


----------



## Fashforward

avcbob said:


> I have the same stack as you minus the thins. My WG looked really dull against the YG so I had mine plated.  Yours looks great!


Thanks! Maybe because it’s still relatively new. I have seen many that looked dull after time so I think it’s inevitable. I just like the contrast it’s creating at the moment. My stack was too bright before and needed some depth, IYKWIM.


----------



## Fashforward

avcbob said:


> I have the same stack as you minus the thins. My WG looked really dull against the YG so I had mine plated.  Yours looks great!


Can u post a pic, btw, to see what it looks like plated?


----------



## avcbob

Fashforward said:


> Can u post a pic, btw, to see what it looks like plated?



This is the only one I have handy at the moment!


----------



## Fashforward

I got my custom tennis bangle yesterday to stack with my loves. I had a hard time finding one that would sit well with the loves so I had it made. Took 10 days. Yellow gold with diamonds that go all the way around. My jeweler is amazing, he even added a beautiful touch by creating a hidden clasp with a diamond on top. Loves are all size 16. My other diamond bangle is a half way bangle in white gold. Not sure if I’ll wear the entire stack like this but for now I’m enjoying it. Hope this helps. Btw, I paid 4K USD for my new diamond bangle.


----------



## Fashforward

One more shot from diff angle. It’s a lot but I really love the sparkle that the diamonds add. It was a bit too gold heavy before and I think the diamond bangles give a cool edgy vibe to the stack.


----------



## JOJA

Fashforward said:


> I got my custom tennis bangle yesterday to stack with my loves. I had a hard time finding one that would sit well with the loves so I had it made. Took 10 days. Yellow gold with diamonds that go all the way around. My jeweler is amazing, he even added a beautiful touch by creating a hidden clasp with a diamond on top. Loves are all size 16. My other diamond bangle is a half way bangle in white gold. Not sure if I’ll wear the entire stack like this but for now I’m enjoying it. Hope this helps. Btw, I paid 4K USD for my new diamond bangle.



I LOVE this!  Your jeweler is amazing, the bangle is perfection!!  Enjoy


----------



## Fashforward

JOJA said:


> I LOVE this!  Your jeweler is amazing, the bangle is perfection!!  Enjoy


Wow, thank you that’s so sweet. I was originally thinking to make 2 to stack but then decided to go with diff styles of diamond bangles since the gold ones are all the same style “love” bangles. I think she ships international so if anyone is interested let me know I’ll share his details. He’s also on Instagram, @threestarjewels in Dubai.


----------



## bunnyNwife

My 3 most recent stacks with 
1) Clic H 
2) VCA Perlee
3) thin tennis bracelet


----------



## romaverona

My simple and forever stack.  The non rhodium plating of the WG is growing on me.  My YG has the old screw system.  I'm also a dedicated treadmill runner.  Loosening has been insane.  My lovely SA is arranging for replacement of the screws with the new system.  I will have to surrender the YG for two weeks though.  But it will be worth it.  

Thank you all for sharing your beautiful ideas, photos and advice. XX


----------



## Cat Fondler

romaverona said:


> My simple and forever stack.  The non rhodium plating of the WG is growing on me.  My YG has the old screw system.  I'm also a dedicated treadmill runner.  Loosening has been insane.  My lovely SA is arranging for replacement of the screws with the new system.  I will have to surrender the YG for two weeks though.  But it will be worth it.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your beautiful ideas, photos and advice. XX


Love the simplicity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOYER

Mes bracelets.


----------



## Allshinythings

My stack with the Tiffany and David yurman bracelets


----------



## maconk

Purrsey said:


> It didn't quite strike me on the first option until recently I saw some pics here (can't recall whose).
> 
> Which would you choose? Just a 2-bracelets stack. YG, no metal mixing.
> 
> Reg love with regular love with 4 diamonds
> 
> Or
> 
> Reg love with sm love with 6 diamonds?


 Hi there- Your post is a few months old but I also had this same dilemma- I had the YG small and YG classic for a bit but it never quite did it for me.. Ultimately, I went with 2 classic YG, one with 4 diamonds. perfect match for me!


----------



## GLX0

My current stack. Just got the Serpenti, I would like to add something else but unsure what to get, any recommendations would be appreciated!

X


----------



## skyqueen

Fashforward said:


> I got my custom tennis bangle yesterday to stack with my loves. I had a hard time finding one that would sit well with the loves so I had it made. Took 10 days. Yellow gold with diamonds that go all the way around. My jeweler is amazing, he even added a beautiful touch by creating a hidden clasp with a diamond on top. Loves are all size 16. My other diamond bangle is a half way bangle in white gold. Not sure if I’ll wear the entire stack like this but for now I’m enjoying it. Hope this helps. Btw, I paid 4K USD for my new diamond bangle.


What a fabulous idea! I have 4 eternity diamond bangles that you slip on…would love one with a clasp!!!


----------



## Tempo

Triple stack…….


----------



## eggpudding

Tempo said:


> Triple stack…….
> 
> View attachment 5431789


You always have the most stunning stacks (and rings), Tempo!


----------



## bunnyNwife

My daily stack now, picked & approved by hubby


----------



## Leo the Lion

My favorite stack!


----------



## SabrinaSays522

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3786750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday stack!


Lovely! Is that the Roberto Coin Poi Moi bangle?


----------



## *xtina

maconk said:


> Hi there- Your post is a few months old but I also had this same dilemma- I had the YG small and YG classic for a bit but it never quite did it for me.. Ultimately, I went with 2 classic YG, one with 4 diamonds. perfect match for me!


I have this combo and couldn’t agree more


----------

